# How fat is too fat?



## olly5764 (Aug 7, 2007)

Does every one here have a maximum size that they or their partner want to be? Or is anyone here of the oppinion that there is no such thing as too fat?


----------



## NYSquashee (Aug 7, 2007)

Well I think it's rather simple really. Personally, I feel a woman can be beautiful at 220lbs just as well as one could be beautiful at 600lbs. If she's happy with herself, and can walk with her head held high, then that's all that matters. A fat girl is sexy, and a fat girl with self-confidence is sexier.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 7, 2007)

NYSquashee said:


> If she's happy with herself, and can walk with her head held high, then that's all that matters. A fat girl is sexy, and a fat girl with self-confidence is sexier.


Yes. Absolutely yes.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 7, 2007)

When she's too big to walk or uncomfortable in her own body.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 7, 2007)

My range is more towards the extremes of what can be done (Either extreme), than weight in itself. I obviously have a preference for women any degree above the "Norm," and below the extreme of immobility, but weights below that, and that extreme are both areas where I keep myself open. I'm not one to judge in this area whether or not something is "Too much" or "Too little," but I still have my preference.

I personally would like to do things with my future partner like sports, trips, et cetera, but that is not written in stone. It's unlikely that I would approach a situation like that from the get go (Even less likely for me to cause any action towards that realm), but I don't think I can really know how relationships and mobility will always turn out regardless of weight.

A woman can be beautiful at many weights.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Aug 7, 2007)

NYSquashee said:


> Well I think it's rather simple really. Personally, I feel a woman can be beautiful at 220lbs just as well as one could be beautiful at 600lbs. If she's happy with herself, and can walk with her head held high, then that's all that matters. A fat girl is sexy, and a fat girl with self-confidence is sexier.



My feelings exactly!


----------



## Totmacher (Aug 7, 2007)

In answer to the question: No, there are people here without upper limits.


----------



## Emma (Aug 8, 2007)

If a woman is 250lbs and hates herself then shes too fat. If she's 600lbs and loves the way she looks then shes not


----------



## AtlasD (Aug 8, 2007)

"If a woman is 250lbs and hates herself then shes too fat. If she's 600lbs and loves the way she looks then shes not"

Part of the question has to be why does the 250 pound woman hate herself? If a woman is unhappy with her weight because of societal pressure, especially from our media which seems to accept anorexic as the "ideal", then she is not too fat- her unhappiness comes from believing what others think and not being able to accept herself. 

"Too fat" is when health and/or mobility issues arise- I can understand why those would make someone unhappy. Just as infinite weight loss is impossible, so is infinite weight gain. 

I agree with others who have posted, a confident BBW who is comfortable with who she is, is very sexy!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 8, 2007)

I can't name a solid figure. Two different women, same height, might be "too fat" for my tastes at completely different weights. It's all body shape, proportions, and yes, how the woman holds herself.

Similarly, there's also such a thing as "too thin", which also varies by the individual.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Aug 8, 2007)

too fat to me is when the fat gets in the way of good sex..LOL..sorry but that's my definition..lol


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 8, 2007)

Dibaby35 said:


> too fat to me is when the fat gets in the way of good sex..LOL..sorry but that's my definition..lol



To some guys, that might actually be added sexual pleasure. And it might be possible that the added sexual pleasure might enhance how greatly he pleases the woman, which in effect enhances the sex in general. 

I think NYSquashee hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 8, 2007)

Dibaby35 said:


> too fat to me is when the fat gets in the way of good sex..LOL..sorry but that's my definition..lol



Yeah, that's a good benchmark and also extremely variable. As a lifelong SSA I have been with women well over 600lbs who were sexual athletes. Likewise I've encountered lovers of half that weight who couldn't begin to engage in fulfilling intercourse. As with most things the issue is largely (npi) attitude. Whether you think you can or you think you can't, you're probably right.

As an aside, I suspect my attitude may have been of some influence. Enthusiasm and ardor have a way of overcoming low self-confidence.:eat2:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 8, 2007)

Too fat for me is when I can't walk for longer periods of time without huffing and puffing and turning red faced, when I can't dine in a restuarant because none of the seats will accomodate me, when I can't walk into my fave fat girl stores and buy cute/sexy/hip clothing off the rack, when I no longer have glowing skin and an air of self confidence about who I am. Then there's a problem that needs dealing with...and for me, I don't know if there's a weight limit per se, however, I don't necessarily desire being over 300 lbs. for my own vanity.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Aug 8, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> To some guys, that might actually be added sexual pleasure. And it might be possible that the added sexual pleasure might enhance how greatly he pleases the woman, which in effect enhances the sex in general.
> 
> I think NYSquashee hit the nail on the head.




It was just for me really. It's annoying for me if I can't do certain positions because either i was too big or he was. Expecially when they are my favorite ones..sex is just too darn important for me I guess. Shrugs


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 8, 2007)

Dibaby35 said:


> It was just for me really. It's annoying for me if I can't do certain positions because either i was too big or he was. Expecially when they are my favorite ones..sex is just too darn important for me I guess. Shrugs



Fair 'nuff. I suppose what I said might just reflect my position on the matter. :doh:


----------



## Totmacher (Aug 8, 2007)

Dibaby35 said:


> too fat to me is when the fat gets in the way of good sex..LOL..sorry but that's my definition..lol



Props! I'm down with that.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Aug 9, 2007)

Dibaby35 said:


> too fat to me is when the fat gets in the way of good sex..LOL..sorry but that's my definition..lol



agreed...im sure i could find ways around it, but for the sake of not pulling muscles i'm gonna agree with the "stifles good sex" limit.

aesthetically, there's no limit...in my head. i'd never force someone to gain or anything like that if they didnt want to...and if it's someone i love, then i'd rather keep them happy how they are than try to force them into some box...however large that box might be


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 9, 2007)

you can't set a weight because thats just numbers and numbers are logic/mathematics and they shouldn't be included in love, (well unless you love maths) thing is I can say that but I know for me there is a too thin, if her ribs are showing then there's a 99.9% chance I'll just see her as a bloke, I have yet to find any kind of satisfaction in the hug of a skinny girl, you may have a pretty face but if your hugs are full of bone then the most you can mean to this FA is a sister (of which I have many now, damn you chandlers ford and your lack of hot girls)


----------



## MrChipz (Aug 9, 2007)

Immobility isn't sexy.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 9, 2007)

have you had experience with immobility or is it just the idea you find unappealing?


----------



## big_gurl_lvr (Aug 9, 2007)

I probably won't say nothing new but size is only one f the things that makes girl in my eyes attractive - important one but still.... I'm not getting into other things than physical apearance cause I think we talk about it here and it's obvious that you must be attracted to other things than just body if you are in relationship. I would say that I can find all girl from chubby to supersize attractive, and too fat for me is hmmm... it's kinda difficult for me to say it cause I know that there are a lot of pretty girls of any size and I don't want to exclude them... but for me if I'm considering somebody as my partner... I want that person to be able to go for a walk with me (even short), be able to do the things with me, have no problem to do things around... I'm not saying that I wouldnt help her if certain things are challenging but what I have in my mind.. I want that person to be independant and active(I dont mean exercising of course) when it comes to living and what is very important - be comfy with her size and proud of it  That's my limit.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 9, 2007)

By far the greatest impediment and aberration of the human understanding arises from [the fact that]...those things that strike the sense outweigh things which, although they may be more important, do not strike it directly. Hence, contemplation usually ceases with seeing, so much so that little or no attention is paid to things invisible. Francis Bacon


----------



## bigteddy4bbwu (Aug 9, 2007)

No maximum, but no minimum really. The one I love won't be judged by the pound.


----------



## Kortana (Aug 9, 2007)

bigteddy4bbwu said:


> No maximum, but no minimum really. The one I love won't be judged by the pound.



I like that "the one I love won't be judged by the pound"

Anyone had a Tshirt printing company cause I think every fat girl needs one.

"I refuse to be judged by the pound"

I see $$$ here!


----------



## olly5764 (Aug 9, 2007)

Er, yeah, I didn't mean was there a size above which you wouldn't love some one, that would be wrong, what I meant was, is there a maximum size which people here find attractive?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 9, 2007)

olly5764 said:


> Er, yeah, I didn't mean was there a size above which you wouldn't love some one, that would be wrong, what I meant was, is there a maximum size which people here find attractive?



Not for me personally. I just see either extreme as areas that can be turn offs, but I have to agree with teddy: There's not a true max or min for me. Preference aren't laws, and diversity is the spice of life.  This is really my odd curve to equality anyway.

This question still depends on the people in question though. We all have different opinions on it.


----------



## olly5764 (Aug 10, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> Preference aren't laws, and diversity is the spice of life.  This is really my odd curve to equality anyway.
> 
> This question still depends on the people in question though. We all have different opinions on it.



actually, I agree with that! I don't have an upper limit, and in terms of looks, proportion is more important, just wondered what everyone else thought.
If you don't mind me saying though, good call


----------



## Charles (Aug 10, 2007)

For women, I don't think that is possible -- bigger is almost always better. While immobility is not cool, it also does not exist- weight gain happens slowly and while a 700 pound girl may not be able to move as far or as fast as a girl of 300 or 350, she can still get around. 

http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/Sevenhundredpoundclub/photos/view/cc8f?b=5


----------



## eyesforyou (Aug 11, 2007)

I agree with the general trend of thought, it depends on the person, how comfortable they are and how healthy they are. Ideally, you can be healthy at any weight, and yes I have done the research to back this is up. Health is directly proportionate to the amount of exercise you partake in vs the quality of the food you are eating. Ideally, you could exercise daily but consume more calories than you were burning (by eating nutrient and calorie rich foods) and still gain weight and still be healthy. That's what I tell everyone, you don't have to lose weight to be healthy, you just have to exercise more. And, yes, sex is a GREAT form of exercise.

But personally, I place no limits, it varies from person to person and you can look good at any weight I just prefer bigger.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 11, 2007)

Actually, immobility is quite possible, although it's much more likely to occur as a result of muslces atrophying, as from the prototypically lazy hadrcore Feedee scenario, than from the sheer weight itself.

And I have to agree with John now, proportion is the most important factor. I find myself attracted to women of a variety of sizes, and the cinching factor is always how her weight is distributed on her frame, and the shape of her frame.


----------



## spikes (Aug 12, 2007)

generally i'd say fat is good, fatter is better.
though it's kinda hard for me to say though, i've only been with a woman up to 300 lbs, but i think i'd still enjoy another 100 lbs or two, but i couldn't say more than that.
really self confidence can change everything so i don't know.


----------



## Tychondarova (Aug 12, 2007)

I believe I could be attracted to any size, the bigger the better. I think the most important thing though is their self-esteem concerning their weight. A very fat girl who feels bad about her weight is depressing. However, if she feels good, then hey, reach for the stars!

-Ty


----------



## fatgirl33 (Aug 12, 2007)

It's amazing how much this differs for person to person, I learned this just in our household.

I am under 300 lbs, but I am a little heavier than I'd ideally like to be. If I could lose 20 lbs, that would be a good thing. It doesn't seem to be happening, but I would be more comfortable.

Samantha, on the other hand, originally had a goal weight of 400 lbs, which seemed astronomical at the time. She's long since passed that and has a new goal of 500, and is more than halfway there. She's already thinking of the next goal past that (550? 600?).

What makes it even more interesting is that I am taller than Sam! For whatever reason - genetics, I guess - she handles her weight much better than I do, without any real health problems.

So how fat is too fat? I have a real erotic interest in the fantasy of immobility, but realistically it's not something that interests me.

Brenda


----------



## Frogman (Aug 12, 2007)

olly5764 said:


> Er, yeah, I didn't mean was there a size above which you wouldn't love some one, that would be wrong, what I meant was, is there a maximum size which people here find attractive?


When a woman becomes so large that her body looks grossly misshapen -- like when the legs become very segmented -- I find that unattractive; though it does depend on the individual. Some ultra-sized folks just appear more "natural" than others. In a certain way it's like where I would imagine women draw the line between men who are very muscular and attractive and men who are so muscular they clearly have exceeded the upper limits of what their genes intended.


----------



## invcel (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow, this board sure has come a long way... I've been gone a year or so.

Anyway, I get this question a lot. I am in the " the bigger the better" camp. I have lusted after women who purportedly are in excess of 600 lbs and feel nothing but compassion for other women who are miserable at half that weight. There are limits, and each person gains weight differently; that's part of the magic. 

In general, I'd say the ideal weight for a woman (or anyone), is just to the point of _encumbrance_, where mobility starts to be an issue, and too fat if health or the quality of life is adversely affected. 

That's my story and I'm sticking with it.
Invcel


----------



## olly5764 (Aug 12, 2007)

Frogman said:


> When a woman becomes so large that her body looks grossly misshapen -- like when the legs become very segmented -- I find that unattractive; though it does depend on the individual. Some ultra-sized folks just appear more "natural" than others. In a certain way it's like where I would imagine women draw the line between men who are very muscular and attractive and men who are so muscular they clearly have exceeded the upper limits of what their genes intended.



Could not agree more, hence my comment about proportion, on some people is looks good, on others, awefull!


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 12, 2007)

Frogman said:


> When a woman becomes so large that her body looks grossly misshapen -- like when the legs become very segmented .



That's not usually the result of excess weight, but lymphedema/edema.


----------



## Juice (Aug 19, 2007)

It depends on the individual. Factors such as height, muscle etc are important. Personally, at 178 kilos (almost 400 lbs) I feel pretty strong and fit. On the other hand, I feel that I am slowing down as I cannot walk long distances without stopping to catch my breath. It's definitely difficult when it comes to fitting into places. I am quite bottom heavy and I am almost too fat to fit in a cinema seat, a restaurant chair and plane seats. I suppose I could afford 50-70 more pounds (though I am not trying to gain on purpose).


----------



## growingman (Aug 19, 2007)

I find I am very easily influenced by a woman if I am very strongly attracted to her, so a lot depends on what she wants, but I wouldn't want to get so fat that I was immobile or that sex was no longer possible. I think this is what most people both feedees and feeders feel too. I have to admit though that a lot depends on my relationship.


----------



## DrFeeder (Aug 19, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Actually, immobility is quite possible, although it's much more likely to occur as a result of muslces atrophying, as from the prototypically lazy hadrcore Feedee scenario, than from the sheer weight itself.



True--the scenario I've heard of is where someone gets to the point where (s)he can walk with difficulty, then has some kind of health problem (like breaking an ankle or something) that causes her to become bedridden. She gains more weight while bedridden and by the time her health problem is cured, finds she can no longer walk.

That's what happened to the actress who played Gilbert Grape's Mom in "What's Eating Gilbert Grape".

--Dr. Feeder


----------



## JustMe (Aug 20, 2007)

olly5764 said:


> Does every one here have a maximum size that they or their partner want to be? Or is anyone here of the oppinion that there is no such thing as too fat?


In a partner, I have no weight pefrence. That would be with whatever she is comfortable with. So, I felt like taking on this question more from personal perspective.

Personally I would like to easily say that there is no such thing as too fat. However, this leads all the way into immobility, so it is not easily said. I will try to pick my words carefully. Most likely what you see posted I have edited soo much as I go, I lose track.

There is possibly no such thing in terms of size that I might enjoy. I would consider in all reality going as far as roughly 500-600lbs. From lurking for a long time, and studying all that I can, this would fit. This is at which point I should still do what I enjoy regardless of certain things not fitting and social BS that would happen, of which I care not. I can make those things work if I want. I would fight to do so. I would maintain physical condition and strength as much as possible.

But I cannot say that I may not enjoy going farther. Though, that bridge is a long ways off I have thought and planned ahead if that was the case. So if it were to happen, then immobility for me comes with a lot of precautions, preperations, planning, and conditions that would have to be completely met for me to even consider it. It comes down to the basic fact: If it were to happen, I must enjoy it. At that point I would be enjoying it for the size, not the resctiveness of the weight.

This is all hypothetical now.
-The onset of immobility would have to be a result of the size and/or shape being the restricting factor, not the weight or health.
-In the prior manner, it may be feasible to still maintain some mobility with mechinal aid, since it's size/shape not limited strength related.
-Even if one is limited to the bed, one must not be so strength deprived they cannot move themselves somehow. Move yourself so you don't get bed sores at least. Maintain some strength so help/partner doesn't do everything.
-The environment has to be planned out ahead of time. It must be set up and work. Not a result of just happening then having to change or fix it to make things work.
-At any point certain things become too resctrive or any concerns, eveything halts immediately till the situation is rectified.
-In all cases, procede with caution at all time.

So in my case when I consider all that would be involved, getting there would be the result of work, not the lack of it. That is the opposite of those that do get to and stay at that point. I really do not wish to get into all the specifics, but it's remotely there. From reading a lot of these forums, that is what some people need to understand the most. Just because you thought about it, fantasize about it, or even try to rationalize it out like I have. Does not mean you're willing or crazy. I have seen that happen too often. It's annoying and I shrug it off a lot.

...

Typing this out I think the end result was:
No fat may be too fat as long as I enjoy my physical size as much as I can.
Regardless what others think.


----------



## James (Aug 20, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> *you can't set a weight because thats just numbers and numbers are logic/mathematics and they shouldn't be included in love*, (well unless you love maths) thing is I can say that but I know for me there is a too thin, if her ribs are showing then there's a 99.9% chance I'll just see her as a bloke, I have yet to find any kind of satisfaction in the hug of a skinny girl, you may have a pretty face but if your hugs are full of bone then the most you can mean to this FA is a sister (of which I have many now, damn you chandlers ford and your lack of hot girls)



Tom - couldnt have said it better myself. You get rep for that. Numbers on clothes tag and on scales going up or down are a bad thing for anyone to fixate upon...

Especially if those numbers become linked to someone's perception of their self worth. Scales are best left for cookery IMO.

I'm with you on the no visible ribs thing too. 

p.s. I used to live in West Wellow... which I believe is somewhere near your manor is it not?


----------



## Actor4hire (Aug 20, 2007)

When the weight gets in the way of being able to enjoy all life has to offer, it is time to drop a few lbs! But all in all, there is no such thing as "To Fat" because everybody has different body frames & can tollerate different amounts. I am 6" 295 & kick box, run, play basketball etc. If I got to a point where I could no longer do that, I would not be happy..


----------



## Cypress_bbw (Aug 20, 2007)

olly5764 said:


> Does every one here have a maximum size that they or their partner want to be? Or is anyone here of the oppinion that there is no such thing as too fat?




*I feel that it is both based on two things - remembering #1 always be healthy at any weight. #2 Depending on a persons frame - they can be lovely at a lower weight or a much higher weight. *


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 20, 2007)

James said:


> Tom - couldnt have said it better myself. You get rep for that. Numbers on clothes tag and on scales going up or down are a bad thing for anyone to fixate upon...
> 
> Especially if those numbers become linked to someone's perception of their self worth. Scales are best left for cookery IMO.
> 
> ...


 

Meh... to be perfectly honest, I'm horrible at gauging weight by appearance, so I tend to ignore numbers anyway and just go by what looks good!


----------



## Canonista (Aug 20, 2007)

olly5764 said:


> Does every one here have a maximum size that they or their partner want to be? Or is anyone here of the oppinion that there is no such thing as too fat?



When the average person looks at them and wonders if they're going to die just walking from their car to the front door, they're too big for me. It also depends on where the fat is located and how jiggly it is. I dont' care for floppy fat that moves as freely as a braless breast. A large lump over a woman's pubic bone is a no-go for me, too.

"Pleasantly plump" comes to mind. For a 5'6 woman, 50-75lbs "overweight" is visually about right for me. I loves me the muffin tops! :smitten: 

That being said I have dated a number of women well over 100 lbs overweight. I was totally at ease with them because they were comfortable in their own skin, and more importantly they were smart and funny. A supermodel with no brain and no humor isn't ever going to be my type. I like a comedian with a Mensa card who isn't afraid of the buffet!

For me, it is unusual to go out with a skinny girl. I don't think I've done that since the 1980's.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

No such thing as too fat!

The fatter the better!


----------



## Dravenhawk (Sep 14, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> If a woman is 250lbs and hates herself then shes too fat. If she's 600lbs and loves the way she looks then shes not




Yup that sounds abouy right. I keep hoping for the 600lb girl who loves the way she looks.

Dravenhawk


----------



## Teddy Bear (Sep 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted by CurvyEm
> If a woman is 250lbs and hates herself then shes too fat. If she's 600lbs and loves the way she looks then shes not





Dravenhawk said:


> Yup that sounds abouy right. I keep hoping for the 600lb girl who loves the way she looks.
> 
> Dravenhawk



I agree! 

Now I absolutely love my soft plump round body. In fact I'm so madly in love with my fat body that I don't believe I'm fat enough yet!

No, not at all! 

At 5 ft 6 in, and now, 395 pounds, I feel like I'm still much too thin and seriously need to fatten up some more!

I wont be happy until my butt is so wide I can't squeeze through a doorway, until my thighs are so fat I walk bull-legged, until my lower belly below the waist band hangs down over my big round knees, and my arms lay straight out on the sides of my big round body!

And even then, I still won't be satisfied, I will want even more and more!!!


----------



## fatterisbetter (Sep 14, 2007)

I guess from a purely imaginary point of view I don't have any upper limit either for myself or my wife. We both have gained a lot of weight over the course of our marriage and when I look at pictures from when we were dating we look barely chubby by comparison. From a practical point I am very happy with my wife's current weight in the low to mid 300s simply because she is happy at this weight. She feels good about herself and the way she looks and at the same time doesn't feel like she needs to deprive herself of any food she likes or eat less. I myself have recently gained a lot of weight. I guess getting to my mid thirties, being kinda lazy and sedentary combined with a ravenous love for anything greasy, fried or sugary has made me gain around ( I guess) 100 lbs over the last year and a half or so. By size and comparison (we have no scale) I think I am in the mid 400s now. I seem to have reached a plateau as my clothes have not gotten any tighter the last couple of months. Although my wife has not really said anything about my weight gain, she has given me a lot more belly rubs and little patts on my gut since its growth spurt. She also has always only made positive remarks about big guys and having plenty of meat on your bones. She also has never mentioned anything about me eating less or loosing weight. So I think she is very comfortable with my current expanded size. 
I myself am kinda glad that my "growth spurt" has levelled off for right now. As my body is definitely adjusting to the extra weight. With that said, I definitely like the way my additional weight has settled and given me a massive gut. I would never consider going on a diet or trying to loose weight at this point simply because carrying the extra blubber is a little bit more work.


----------



## booooo (Nov 15, 2007)

Well I don't really do the feeding thing, but I'd love to be fed! I think the biggest I'd let a guy get me is probably around 200-250lbs, and 250 is pushing it. I guess I wouldn't really be thinking about it much though until I've ballooned up all that my body can take.


----------



## katybug (Nov 15, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> If a woman is 250lbs and hates herself then shes too fat. If she's 600lbs and loves the way she looks then shes not



abosultely!! This is by far the best way I can think of to answer that question. My feelings exactly but I've never been able to put it into words so well


----------



## DJ_S (Nov 16, 2007)

Weight and Age, they can be described just as numbers - when it comes to love, neither are important! (anything & everything is possible)


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 16, 2007)

I think that depends on the persons opinion.
Whatever weight they're happy at.
Too big is different for everybody.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 16, 2007)

Canonista said:


> When the average person looks at them and wonders if they're going to die just walking from their car to the front door, they're too big for me. It also depends on where the fat is located and how jiggly it is. I dont' care for floppy fat that moves as freely as a braless breast. A large lump over a woman's pubic bone is a no-go for me, too.
> 
> "Pleasantly plump" comes to mind. For a 5'6 woman, 50-75lbs "overweight" is visually about right for me. I loves me the muffin tops! :smitten:
> 
> ...



I get that you have a weight limit, Canonista ... no quibbles with that. Just cringing a bit at how you described your preferences (by what appears to me to be a callously-worded description of what DOESN'T do it for you). 

The "average" person may look at 175-200 pound women and wonder if they'll "die just walking from their car to the front door". Fat prejudice being what it is, ignorance is in abundance when people correlate health problems with size. And society in general doesn't make too many distinctions between your notion of just barely plus-sized pleasantly plump and SSBBW (though the latter usually gets ruder treatment). To mainstream society, fat is fat ... and visually unappealing. We get enough of that attitude outside of this community ... I hate to see coarse language being used here, in describing preferences


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 16, 2007)

Actor4hire said:


> When the weight gets in the way of being able to enjoy all life has to offer, it is time to drop a few lbs! But all in all, there is no such thing as "To Fat" because everybody has different body frames & can tollerate different amounts. I am 6" 295 & kick box, run, play basketball etc. If I got to a point where I could no longer do that, I would not be happy..



Hear, hear!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 16, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> I get that you have a weight limit, Canonista ... no quibbles with that. Just cringing a bit at how you described your preferences (by what appears to me to be a callously-worded description of what DOESN'T do it for you)...




Gotta say I agree with TraciJo here. It was really insensitive considering the demographics of the Dimensions population. Heck, it's insensitive anywhere.

Wouldn't it be nicer to express what we prefer without tearing down what we don't?


----------



## Teddy Bear (Nov 16, 2007)

I say, as long as a person is happy being fat, and loves growing fatter and fatter, then for that person, there is no such thing as being too fat.

I happen to be that person. The fatter I get, the happier I become.

I'm very lazy and hungry. I'm tired of wlking, and I love to eat, and happiness is having a great abundance of food, enough to fatten up to immobility. 

Too me, happiness is having a great big soft round belly that hangs below the knees when standing, and getting around in a wheel chair that is 8 feet wide with a sign on the back that says "OVER-SIZED LOAD"!!!

That is what I hope to acheive someday, and when the time finally comes, I will go out to publicly dispay myself, and allow people to take photos of me.


----------



## FatGirlLover (Nov 18, 2007)

I feel as I have matured (i.e. as the years have went by since I first discovered how sexy fat women are when i was about 14 - I'm 22 now), my 'upper-limit' as it were has increased somewhat, although I do draw the line eventually! Like many others I find thin women a total turn off body-wise, but what I consider too thin has changed over the years too. At first any girl with a little bit of body fat on her belly or thighs or whatever I found very attractive, but now I would consider them too thin without a doubt.

Like others I hate having to resort to numbers as some girls a little bit outside the range I may still find attractive, likewise an SSBBW without a pretty face or a disproportianate body I may not find sexy, but generally I think its easier in threads like this one to deal in numbers.

I would say about 300 lbs is a good starting point for what I find attractive, while the vast(no pun intended) majority of girls I find extremely sexy tend to be between 400 - 500 lbs, for examples on here AnnMarie, Heather, Sasha, Melissa, Nicki, the list goes on and on :wubu:. But again this is not always true, for example I sometimes find Cindy to be the most beautiful woman alive in many of her sets and she is at least 550 is she not?

I would say my limit comes at the stage of immobility, usually after 600 lbs but I guess for some people it is less? In terms of actual looks after this weight I think SSBBWs begin to lose their natural body shape, i.e. everything starts to sag for example, or its hard to tell where the bellies end and the legs begin. Am I making sense here? I really dont want to offend anyone because of my crap explanation :doh: 

As I said once a girl getting any fatter leads to immobility/ major health problems, thats when I would say enough is enough, even if that happens to be well below my upper limit. Im a disabled wheelchair user with Muscular Dystrophy so I lost the ability to walk and became ever more dependent on others, and so I wouldn't wish that on anyone else just so they become as fat as I would otherwise desire. Health has to come first.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 18, 2007)

olly5764 said:


> Does every one here have a maximum size that they or their partner want to be? Or is anyone here of the oppinion that there is no such thing as too fat?



Everyone has a standard for their lover, and some people's range is wider. Too fat compared to what? I find more people here get rejected or harassed on grounds of "too thin." Meanwhile, everyone, even feedees, have a standard for themselves too.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 18, 2007)

Oops, I only responded to the topic title, didn't read the OPs post. I have a bad habbit of doing that.



olly5764 said:


> Does every one here have a maximum size that they or their partner want to be? Or is anyone here of the oppinion that there is no such thing as too fat?



I'm not really sure what size I'd like to be yet. I know right now I'm really interested in gradually gaining a lot of weight and seeing how I react as I go. I really have no idea when that'll be, because I don't know what it's going to feel like being a lot larger. I think I'm going to take to it super well, the way I'm getting excited so far. Also depends on how my spouse reacts, who seems enthusiatic about me gaining weight so far. (Though we haven't discussed it in great depth yet.) We'll just see how things go.

As for a maximum, i know I don't want to get like immobile or anything. Like 600lbs. At least I don't think I want to get that big.
I have a feeling I'll probably plateau my weight once it's around double what it is now. Which will be close to 400lbs. Again, at least that's what I think will be my cozy size I'd like to stay around. Can't be sure or anything.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 18, 2007)

Honestly as long as my partner is happy with how they are there is no such thing as too big.


----------



## dan (Nov 19, 2007)

Too fat IMO is when too much fat distorts the real figure, or when the fat becomes hypoxic and very unhealthy looking.It is not the scale number, different for all SSBBWs. At this point I find it not that attractive.


----------



## Foolish Fool (Nov 21, 2007)

TheNowhereMan said:


> Honestly as long as my partner is happy with how they are there is no such thing as too big.


i second that notion, my friend.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 23, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> Oops, I only responded to the topic title, didn't read the OPs post. I have a bad habbit of doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you're not signing a contract. even if you're gaining and you're with a feeder and you promised him a bajillion pounds, you're not at all a bad person for changing your mind later on. health problems occur long before actual immobility that may well scare off eager feedees. i think gaining persons have fun and try things out until they reach a point of contentedness, and they shouldn't be at all surprised if this point is smaller than they were expecting.


----------



## love dubh (Nov 23, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> you're not signing a contract. even if you're gaining and you're with a feeder and you promised him a bajillion pounds, you're not at all a bad person for changing your mind later on. health problems occur long before actual immobility that may well scare off eager feedees. i think gaining persons have fun and try things out until they reach a point of contentedness, and they shouldn't be at all surprised if this point is smaller than they were expecting.



Awww. I'm your signature. <3


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 23, 2007)

It's definitely up to the individual...me, personally? I feel good at 300-350. I'm just over 500 now and I can feel it! Very uncomfortable. But that's just me...


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 23, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> you're not signing a contract. even if you're gaining and you're with a feeder and you promised him a bajillion pounds, you're not at all a bad person for changing your mind later on. health problems occur long before actual immobility that may well scare off eager feedees. i think gaining persons have fun and try things out until they reach a point of contentedness, and they shouldn't be at all surprised if this point is smaller than they were expecting.



I know. And already after talking about it for a long while with my spouse, I'm not as eager as I was to gain a whole lot of weight. I still want to, but slower, a little more cautiously. And especially considering my spouses concern. My interest in gaining weight takes a huge backseet to making the person I love worry. We both like me on the big side, maybe a little bigger, but the health risks have been keeping us both plenty reluctant to fully embrace this. 

But again, the recurring theme is "who knows?" As time goes on maybe we'll see more eye to eye and throw caution into the wind. 

An ultimatum we've reached for now is just talking about the subject, sort of in a role playish fashion. Which is really very fun. And a great outlet for my interests/fantasies.


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Nov 24, 2007)

Dibaby35 said:


> too fat to me is when the fat gets in the way of good sex..LOL..sorry but that's my definition..lol



*I'm over 450 and the sex is still great.......*


----------



## Blockierer (Nov 24, 2007)

olly5764 said:


> .
> .
> Or is anyone here of the oppinion that there is no such thing as too fat?



Too fat? For what?
Too fat for to be happy, to have good sex, to marry, to work, to have a partner ..............?
I have a fat wife and it doesn't matter if she loses or gains weight.


----------



## DoctorBreen (Nov 24, 2007)

Definitely.

About 270lbs is the maximum for me. I prefer chubby/moderately fat ladies, and I'm not really into SSBBWs.


----------



## anne022196 (Nov 24, 2007)

hmmmm, during the 15th century fat is a symbol of 
sexy body..
well it depends on how you carry yourself..
for me as long as she can carry herself


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 25, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> An ultimatum we've reached for now is just talking about the subject, sort of in a role playish fashion. Which is really very fun. And a great outlet for my interests/fantasies.



Good, good


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 25, 2007)

**not worth the effort at the moment**


----------



## captious2 (Nov 26, 2007)

DoctorBreen said:


> Definitely.
> 
> About 270lbs is the maximum for me. I prefer chubby/moderately fat ladies, and I'm not really into SSBBWs.




I am of the same mind. When my wife got up over 250 lbs things became hard for her physically. Even though I had supported her gaining through the years, at that point I found myself agreeing with her she needed to lose weight. I know that I am in the minority here, since most of the posts, stories and pics are of larger women. We are all individuals, and tastes differ as to size, race, gender, and body shape. The hottest stripper I have ever known was very slender and almost titless, but could give the most seductive lap dances. But some of my favorite web ladies are Kerry Marie, Jenny Hill, and Nadine Jansen, not to forget a couple older gals along the vein of Susie Sparks and Belly Girl.


----------



## Foolish Fool (Nov 26, 2007)

goldendiamondeyes said:


> *I'm over 450 and the sex is still great.......*


do tell...
*grabs pen and paper*


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 26, 2007)

anne022196 said:


> hmmmm, during the 15th century fat is a symbol of
> sexy body..
> well it depends on how you carry yourself..
> for me as long as she can carry herself



So...you're not like...11 or anything, right?


----------



## DoctorBreen (Nov 27, 2007)

captious2 said:


> I am of the same mind. When my wife got up over 250 lbs things became hard for her physically. Even though I had supported her gaining through the years, at that point I found myself agreeing with her she needed to lose weight. I know that I am in the minority here, since most of the posts, stories and pics are of larger women. We are all individuals, and tastes differ as to size, race, gender, and body shape. The hottest stripper I have ever known was very slender and almost titless, but could give the most seductive lap dances. But some of my favorite web ladies are Kerry Marie, Jenny Hill, and Nadine Jansen, not to forget a couple older gals along the vein of Susie Sparks and Belly Girl.



I'm not inclined to agree with a skinny stripper giving me a hardon, I've hardly ever been attracted to the skinny chicks. At the same time I'm not really into going out with fatties above a certain size, either- even though I do have a fat fetish, I have a certain threshold of attraction too. I'd say that it goes from voluptuous, around say your average UK size 14, to about size 22-24.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 27, 2007)

DoctorBreen said:


> I'm not inclined to agree with a skinny stripper giving me a hardon, I've hardly ever been attracted to the skinny chicks. At the same time I'm not really into going out with fatties above a certain size, either- even though I do have a fat fetish, I have a certain threshold of attraction too. I'd say that it goes from voluptuous, around say your average UK size 14, to about size 22-24.



I am endlessly fascinated with men who actually seem to know a woman's size. My husband wouldn't know my size if his life depended on it (and sometimes, it has ). What I can rely on is knowing that any clothing he buys me as a gift will be either too big or too small and certainly, not something I'd ever actually *wear* even if it did fit.


----------



## TallFatSue (Nov 27, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> I am endlessly fascinated with men who actually seem to know a woman's size. My husband wouldn't know my size if his life depended on it (and sometimes, it has ). What I can rely on is knowing that any clothing he buys me as a gift will be either too big or too small and certainly, not something I'd ever actually *wear* even if it did fit.


That is soooo true, but many clothing manufacturers don't know women's sizes either! My husband knows that the best way to buy me clothing as a gift is to bring along a personal shopper: ME. It's amazing how well I later feign surprise opening gifts. 

Many husbands hate to shop, but Art is happy to shop with me for clothes. He just finds a chair somewhere and sits patiently. Must be something about being in a store full of fat women, with his eyes at the right level to watch the never-ending parade of bouncing boobs, bellies and butts.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 27, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> I am endlessly fascinated with men who actually seem to know a woman's size. My husband wouldn't know my size if his life depended on it (and sometimes, it has ). What I can rely on is knowing that any clothing he buys me as a gift will be either too big or too small and certainly, not something I'd ever actually *wear* even if it did fit.



Gawd, me too. One guy in chat knew my weight range from one pic- he just blurted it out to some other guy. I was like Eh? how did he know? I can't tell anyone's weight from their pics to be honest.....I see pics posted here all the time, thinking that I am bigger than they are ..... only to see them post their weight another time and be shocked :blink:
I suck at weight guessing in reality too. I just try to go by my own height/weight range but that doesn't always work because some are built differently, shorter/taller, etc.


----------



## DoctorBreen (Nov 27, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> I am endlessly fascinated with men who actually seem to know a woman's size. My husband wouldn't know my size if his life depended on it (and sometimes, it has ). What I can rely on is knowing that any clothing he buys me as a gift will be either too big or too small and certainly, not something I'd ever actually *wear* even if it did fit.



I don't claim to know dress sizes, but I know that 14+ is generally plus size, and I'd say ladies I normally like range from 14 to the 20-24 mark.


----------



## prickly (Nov 29, 2007)

.............that women almost always appear to have a false idea of their own size, even if they know the actual number, so they have no chance of assessing other womens' size! on the other hand, men are number-driven nerds a lot of the time, and when you combine that with a lot of practice (at viewing and assessing!), one begins to get good at it.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 29, 2007)

DoctorBreen said:


> I don't claim to know dress sizes, but I know that 14+ is generally plus size, and I'd say ladies I normally like range from 14 to the 20-24 mark.



Guys with such exact preferences have always bristled me a little. I know I'm talking out of both sides of my mouth, saying I definitely need to have a man who is an FA, but saying, "I ONLY date xx-xx size range" is kinda.. ...

Can't it just be fat chicks and skinny chicks? :\ Humans make stuff too complicated.


----------



## Mini (Nov 29, 2007)

Heh, now I know why my math textbooks always had sticky pages.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 29, 2007)

Mini said:


> Heh, now I know why my math textbooks always had sticky pages.



Oh God, that's good.

I lold for reals.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 29, 2007)

I think maybe because men are more visual creatures, they tend to have a mental image of what they like and are more particular as far as size, shape, and overall look or image. I know women have this too, I just think guys are more specific about what they like.

That in no way means that guys won't accept or like something outside their preferred vision, but I do think most of them can describe in detail what their fantasy look is. That can mean anything from a fantasy outfit like the popular Catholic schoolgirl look, to a "I just love really skinny goth chicks" to "I love Latina girls with big boobs and wide asses" to "I love tomboys, like a girl in jeans and a baseball cap and just a tiny bit of lip gloss is so sexy."


----------



## anne022196 (Nov 29, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> So...you're not like...11 or anything, right?




what?
im not fat if you are asking that:kiss2:,


----------



## DoctorBreen (Dec 4, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> I think maybe because men are more visual creatures, they tend to have a mental image of what they like and are more particular as far as size, shape, and overall look or image. I know women have this too, I just think guys are more specific about what they like.
> 
> That in no way means that guys won't accept or like something outside their preferred vision, but I do think most of them can describe in detail what their fantasy look is. That can mean anything from a fantasy outfit like the popular Catholic schoolgirl look, to a "I just love really skinny goth chicks" to "I love Latina girls with big boobs and wide asses" to "I love tomboys, like a girl in jeans and a baseball cap and just a tiny bit of lip gloss is so sexy."



I'm not exact, I just prefer a certain range. I admit I would love a big, medium height pear shaped girl with plump red lips, brown hair, and tight black leather clothing all-around. Sexy confidence a must-have. :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm not quite sure what purpose this thead is serving--in practice, not in point of original intent!--except to give some people a chance to let (the majority? of) us women here at Dimensions know we're too big for your tastes.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 4, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I'm not quite sure what purpose this thead is serving--in practice, not in point of original intent!--except to give some people a chance to let (the majority? of) us women here at Dimensions know we're too big for your tastes.



Yeah, I get that feeling as well.


----------



## t3h_n00b (Dec 4, 2007)

Pragmatically speaking, I think a person is too fat when they are so fat that it inhibits the basic functions of life. If you are too fat to wash yourself, clothe yourself, feed yourself, move, etc, then I think it's too much. There are cases were people become too thin and emaciated to perform those same functions. I think it's a two way street. Either you can approach it from fat lane or from skinny street. Either way, there's the same result.

On an aesthetic level, I prefer women who have a fat body type with a multi-curved figure. More like a vertical sine wave than a long tall ellipse. I still like to see the curvature of breasts, butts, legs, and stomachs as distinct. I like fat, but I also like form. I wouldn't want to date the blob. Some guys might like that, but it's not my thing.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 4, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Yeah, I get that feeling as well.



Yeah, definitely gettin that feeling....



t3h_n00b said:


> I like fat, but I also like form. I wouldn't want to date the blob. Some guys might like that, but it's not my thing.



...yes--time to put this thread on ignore for my sanity. I've got the rest of the world to tell me I'm a blob.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 4, 2007)

t3h_n00b said:


> On an aesthetic level, I prefer women who have a fat body type with a multi-curved figure. More like a vertical sine wave than a long tall ellipse. I still like to see the curvature of breasts, butts, legs, and stomachs as distinct. I like fat, but I also like form. I wouldn't want to date the blob. Some guys might like that, but it's not my thing.



Jesus christ. You had to edit your post. It was okay, then you added this paragraph. You don't wanna date a blob? Wow, I don't wanna date a walking washboard, either. Yeah, ab muscles creep me out.

Blob. Fuck.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 4, 2007)

I'd date blobs.

Just sayin'.


----------



## t3h_n00b (Dec 4, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Yeah, definitely gettin that feeling....
> 
> 
> 
> ...yes--time to put this thread on ignore for my sanity. I've got the rest of the world to tell me I'm a blob.



Whoa, no one called you a blob. Calm down. "Blob" was just an abstraction. I'm pretty much attracted to most fat women, as they all generally have some form to them. When I said "blob" I was thinking of it in the amorphous sense, not in the pejorative sense that is used to insult fat people. Fat people are not blobs and human bodies don't really take on that shape. I didn't mean to insult anyone, it was a poor word choice. Basically any fat woman who is mobile will have a pleasing figure to me.


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 4, 2007)

oh, whew, thank goodness, we're all okay for him.

Fatties, we can sleep soundly tonight!


----------



## t3h_n00b (Dec 4, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> oh, whew, thank goodness, we're all okay for him.
> 
> Fatties, we can sleep soundly tonight!



It's not like that at all. I'm sorry but I really don't understand why folks got so angry. Would anyone care to explain it to me in a way that isn't peppered with personal insults and belittlements.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 4, 2007)

t3h_n00b said:


> When I said "blob" I was thinking of it in the amorphous sense, not in the pejorative sense that is used to insult fat people.





t3h_n00b said:


> I'm sorry but I really don't understand why folks got so angry. Would anyone care to explain it to me in a way that isn't peppered with personal insults and belittlements.



Gee, it couldn't possibly be because of lifetimes of insults and being called blobs, among other things. No, that couldn't be it.


----------



## t3h_n00b (Dec 4, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Gee, it couldn't possibly be because of lifetimes of insults and being called blobs, among other things. No, that couldn't be it.



Well, I would respectfully ask that you understand that having never been fat, I have never been called that. Also, I've never called a person that, nor have I heard anyone called that. In hindsight (which is always 20/20), I can see how that word carries a meaning that I honestly wasn't really aware of. The blob I was thinking of was like that of the old movie, a sort of shapeless mass. I NEVER intended it as a realistic or even serious way of classifying other people's bodies. I can respect that you, and others, felt insulted by it, and for that I apologize. One of the main reasons I came to this forum was to learn about the issues facing fat people since I am attracted to fat women (The other reason was for a sense of pride and community with other FA's. As a matter of fact I had never heard that term before coming here). You will have to forgive me for not being totally abreast of everything that I could say that could offend a fat person. Its really not my intent, but it will occasionally happen in my learning process. Please don't be an enemy or an obstacle in my learning process.

In short, I would like to reiterate that I meant no harm, and only meant to express that I don't so much have a size preference or limit, as I have certain proportions or physical that I find attractive. It's really not a size thing for me at all. Any size that doesn't represent an inconvenience in the woman's life is ok with me. Had I said that from the get-go, I probably wouldn't have offended you, but I also wouldn't have learned anything.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 4, 2007)

It's just something that's important to always keep in mind.


----------



## t3h_n00b (Dec 4, 2007)

Tooz said:


> It's just something that's important to always keep in mind.



Agreed, and it's one of the things I'm trying to learn the most about. Thank you for being patient with me. I will chalk up your previous insult to frustration and won't hold it against you.:bow:


----------



## mossystate (Dec 4, 2007)

t3h_n00b said:


> It's not like that at all. I'm sorry but I really don't understand why folks got so angry. Would anyone care to explain it to me in a way that isn't peppered with personal insults and belittlements.



You are asking people who have just been punched in the face...to not react...you try that and then get back to ' us ' . Not one person owes you calmness over ...that..not one. I have a sister who once said a very rude thing to me ( nothing about weight ). She was really taken aback when I dared voice my displeasure. For her, the selfish way she was/is, I had no right to treat her the way she had treated me. Right.


----------



## Ash (Dec 4, 2007)

t3h_n00b said:


> Well, I would respectfully ask that you understand that having never been fat, I have never been called that. Also, I've never called a person that, nor have I heard anyone called that. In hindsight (which is always 20/20), I can see how that word carries a meaning that I honestly wasn't really aware of. The blob I was thinking of was like that of the old movie, a sort of shapeless mass. I NEVER intended it as a realistic or even serious way of classifying other people's bodies. I can respect that you, and others, felt insulted by it, and for that I apologize. One of the main reasons I came to this forum was to learn about the issues facing fat people since I am attracted to fat women (The other reason was for a sense of pride and community with other FA's. As a matter of fact I had never heard that term before coming here). You will have to forgive me for not being totally abreast of everything that I could say that could offend a fat person. Its really not my intent, but it will occasionally happen in my learning process. Please don't be an enemy or an obstacle in my learning process.
> 
> In short, I would like to reiterate that I meant no harm, and only meant to express that I don't so much have a size preference or limit, as I have certain proportions or physical that I find attractive. It's really not a size thing for me at all. Any size that doesn't represent an inconvenience in the woman's life is ok with me. Had I said that from the get-go, I probably wouldn't have offended you, but I also wouldn't have learned anything.



You have to tread lightly here, noob. For some, it's going to sound like you're less concerned with an inconvenience in a fat woman's life and more concerned about the inconvenience to your own. I know that's definitely not what you meant, but it could seem that way. 

And your earlier post about finding defined curves more attractive than an "ellipse" is going to make some women self-conscious. Pitting one body shape against another is always going to hurt feelings. Even if both shapes are fat. "Blob", though, is probably a word that you should just completely erase from your Dimensions vocabulary. No good can ever come of it.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 4, 2007)

Ashley said:


> You have to tread lightly here, noob. For some, it's going to sound like you're less concerned with an inconvenience in a fat woman's life and more concerned about the inconvenience to your own. I know that's definitely not what you meant, but it could seem that way.
> 
> And your earlier post about finding defined curves more attractive than an "ellipse" is going to make some women self-conscious. Pitting one body shape against another is always going to hurt feelings. Even if both shapes are fat. "Blob", though, is probably a word that you should just completely erase from your Dimensions vocabulary. No good can ever come of it.



Rep...r-rep...REP!

*Clicks button in fury*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 4, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I'd date blobs.
> 
> Just sayin'.




How YOU doing? :smitten: :smitten: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu::blush: :batting:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 4, 2007)

Women do not want to be compared to geometric figures or waveforms. 

Women do not want to be referred to by words that imply amorphous, shapeless masses with no definition. I am sure it sounds neutral to you, but coming from someone carved out of marble, who has never been fat in their life, it has a completely different and derogatory connotation, esp. in a forum whose subject invites controversy.

There are numerous other adjectives: _Zaftig_, rubenesque, voluptuous or bathycolpian (for the busty ladies among us), plump; even comparing a woman to a ripe, succulent fruit has it's merits.

This is a careful walk to tread, and while I realize that it was a simple _faux pas_ and that you did not imply anything mean, they just closed a 3-day long Bataan Death March of a thread by a guy who compared his eventually immobile paramour to something of the porcine variation. 

Sensitivity runs deep here, and this forum is literally full of people who have been referred to in a derogatory manner for most of their lives by people who were never fat to begin with, people who were fat then became thin and others who look just like them but derided them out of spite and because it's still a socially-acceptable stereotype.


----------



## stuffedyetthin (Dec 5, 2007)

Jumping over the cow pie and into the matter at hand.

A person can only be to fat if he or she (his or her):

1) health is in jepordy
2) mobility is unreasonobly impaired
3) quality of life is deminished as a direct result of the weight

My family has a history of diebetics, heart disease and collon cancer so I would not be comfortable at a weight above 230 lbs because I'd be woried about complications.


----------



## MaxArden (Dec 5, 2007)

I can only speak from a personal level. At one time, as a teen, I thought 200 was too fat for me to be...I felt the same about 300,once I past 200 and liked it. Now at 300 I'm thinking I could do 4 or 500. I'm not saying I will or won't, but the curiousity is there. My perspective of what was "too fat" changed with how comfortable I was (am) in my own skin at whatever I happen to be.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 5, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How YOU doing? :smitten: :smitten: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu::blush: :batting:



"I can't rep you... yet."


----------



## k1009 (Dec 5, 2007)

As someone who's entering blob territory I found that comment pretty offensive.

There's nothing wrong with having preferences but it might be better to word them so they don't offend blobs and blobs to be. Even the shapeless have feelings .


----------



## Teddy Bear (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, I would like to reiterate.

There is no such thing as being too fat. The Fatter the better.

In the attached images below, it depicts how fat I would really love to be someday! I kid you not!

In the first image, I took one of my original photos of myself, and flipped it around, because I'm left handed, and we lefties tend to draw profiles facing toward the right, while right handed people tend to draw profiles facing toward the left.

Then, with my Paint application, I drew an outline around myself, and erased the background, and filled in the colors to make a cartoon version of myself. I also decided to lose the hat, and show off my bald head.

Then in the second and third images, I make myself fatter and fatter until I weight more than a ton!

These images show how fat I would love to become!

Does anyone here think these are too fat?  

View attachment Teddy Bear 02.JPG


View attachment Teddy Bear - Pear Shaped 1 b.JPG


View attachment Teddy Bear - Pear Shaped 2 b.JPG


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 5, 2007)

stuffedyetthin said:


> Jumping over the cow pie and into the matter at hand.
> 
> A person can only be to fat if he or she (his or her):
> 
> ...



Fully understanding that there are other components of getting diabetes, and heart disease and colon cancer, that increase risk factors for getting sick.

Agreed but-

1/ A good number of Americans feel that 'somethings going to kill you' and that 'they' are always saying that something is unhealthy. Thing is health is only incramentally relative. None of us are made of steel, I had never heard of people purposly gaining large amounts of weight until I found this board, but just as when you start a new exercise regimin you should consult a physician if you plan to add lots of weight. There are a lot of enviornmental factors that go into staying healthy and if your wildly gaining, you may trigger something unwaranted.

2/ Problem with this is, if you've never been that mobile to begin with, this will be hard to get around. Losing mobility due to excessive weight gain, is so gradual and with age it becomes easier to not get up to do everything than realize that it's not so easy to get up to do things.

3/ _Life Quality is whats truly relative_. If your ambition is to keep up w/ Springer, then your right on pace if you keep watching it everyday. Health care is too expensive in the U.S. If walking a block has you clutching your chest, and your still fairly young (under 70) then I'd say that would be an impairment.

IMHO I feel that when you begin to need facilitators for you daily routine because of weight, it may be time to seek help. YES there are individuals w/ physical impairments that make it unatainable to lose much weight-I have an aunt like that, yet I feel that there is a concensus among a certain mindset that this affects many more than actually does.


----------



## fantasizinghydrahead (Dec 5, 2007)

That's some serious 2-d fatness, Teddy Bear. 

I like girls to be 5'5" ( my height ) or under, and judging from personal experience, somewhere between 180-220 ( 220 being the max, probably ) pounds is my preferred weight for a woman who is well-proportioned. I've had an experience with someone who was most certainly an SSBBW and it was'nt really my cup of tea.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Dec 5, 2007)

fantasizinghydrahead said:


> That's some serious 2-d fatness, Teddy Bear.



Yes, and the images I posted below show seriously how fat I hope to become some day!

I kid you not!

I would love to be the first human being to weigh more than a ton!


----------



## Tooz (Dec 5, 2007)

My life until recently: On the rare occasion I DO find a person interested in me and who likes "fat" chicks, I'm almost always out of their range. I still don't understand why we have to bring this aspect to Dimensions. It is hurtful (unintended or otherwise) to any person who has had experiences similar to what I've just written.

"I like fat chicks, but you're TOO fat." It's just a hurtful thing.


----------



## Carol W. (Dec 5, 2007)

Tooz said:


> My life until recently: On the rare occasion I DO find a person interested in me and who likes "fat" chicks, I'm almost always out of their range. I still don't understand why we have to bring this aspect to Dimensions. It is hurtful (unintended or otherwise) to any person who has had experiences similar to what I've just written.
> 
> "I like fat chicks, but you're TOO fat." It's just a hurtful thing.





Absolutely agree with this, Tooz. Enough with the quantifying of people's bodies already; don't we get more than enough of that out in society?! Sure, everyone has their preferences, and will act on them too, and that is as it should be. But here, of all places, we who don't "fit in" with them don't need that fact rubbed in our faces. 

And on another point, just because health and mobility may be threatened, doesn't mean it's any easier to lose weight than it ever was. Trust me on this. Some here talk as if weight is 100% personal choice, and completely controllable. It's not, folks. We can all do things to improve our health, but losing weight ain't necessarily, for all of us, one of 'em.


----------



## fantasizinghydrahead (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't know if that post was directed at myself, Tooz, if so : I'm simply stating what is truthfully my preference, as the theme of the thread asks of the posters. And my preferences may very well just happen to exclude your body shape/weight. If you felt that I was trying to adapt the unwritten status-quo of size-ism ( if that's a word ) to this web-site, I'm sorry, that's not what I intended to do. I mean, its all apples and oranges, right? And is'nt discussing our preferences _openly_, while fostering acceptance and understanding the whole point of these forums? I understand your point of view, but can you see how I feel like _mine_ is being admonished?

To answer your question, the reason why this gets brought to Dimensions is because everyone has different preferences, and Dimensions, as I see it, is about bringing everyone who has preferences in the 'fat admiration' category together. That's my 2 cents, and I did'nt mean to offend you.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 5, 2007)

This -- the original question -- was a question posited on an erotic weight gain thread, not a generalized oh-please announce your prefs to the world thread. I think that's part of the reason why the parade of men announcing their cut-off point is seeming POINTLESS, hurtful, and in content (if not form) not that different from blob-talk. The question was not asked with the intent of collecting these responses, I don't think. 

As it is, they just feel divisive. Please note: This has nothing to do with anybody's constitutional right to find whatever size they're into sexy, but rather with the wisdom of announcing it to a ROOM FULL O REALLY FAT GIRLS.


----------



## fantasizinghydrahead (Dec 5, 2007)

I was about to post almost an essay's worth of writing as to why I think we've gotten off on the wrong foot completely from the start.

And then I read the entire 6 pages of thread, and this exchange has already happened about 2 or 3 times. 

Then I realized that trying to explain anything is completely useless. I'll leave this one alone.
You might want to put the thread on ignore or something, Liz.


----------



## Tina (Dec 5, 2007)

To me, too fat is when I am mobility impaired and in pain all of the time. When I cannot take care of my own hygiene, drive a car, or live enough of a life to feel I have a life and can be a functioning half of a relationship. I've been there and it wasn't just too fat, it was way too fat.

How fat do I want to be? About 50 - 75 lbs less than I am now, which will still be plenty fat.

How fat do I want my partner to be? That's up to him. He doesn't like when he gains too much weight, so I imagine he'll be losing a bit. I love him whatever weight he is.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 5, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> This -- the original question -- was a question posited on an erotic weight gain thread, not a generalized oh-please announce your prefs to the world thread. I think that's part of the reason why the parade of men announcing their cut-off point is seeming POINTLESS, hurtful, and in content (if not form) not that different from blob-talk. The question was not asked with the intent of collecting these responses, I don't think.
> 
> As it is, they just feel divisive. Please note: This has nothing to do with anybody's constitutional right to find whatever size they're into sexy, but rather with the wisdom of announcing it to a ROOM FULL O REALLY FAT GIRLS.



Oh, Liz, I love you so much. :wubu:


----------



## Tina (Dec 5, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> This -- the original question -- was a question posited on an erotic weight gain thread, not a generalized oh-please announce your prefs to the world thread. I think that's part of the reason why the parade of men announcing their cut-off point is seeming POINTLESS, hurtful, and in content (if not form) not that different from blob-talk. The question was not asked with the intent of collecting these responses, I don't think.
> 
> As it is, they just feel divisive. Please note: This has nothing to do with anybody's constitutional right to find whatever size they're into sexy, but rather with the wisdom of announcing it to a ROOM FULL O REALLY FAT GIRLS.


Exactly. Which is why I answered it as I did.


----------



## DebbieBBW (Dec 5, 2007)

In my opinion too fat is when you can not get around or your health is affected by your weight. I got to that point, I was having a hard time walking for very long due to major back pain and a few other health issues as well. I dropped about 65lbs and feel way better.


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Dec 5, 2007)

DebbieBBW said:


> In my opinion too fat is when you can not get around or your health is affected by your weight. I got to that point, I was having a hard time walking for very long due to major back pain and a few other health issues as well. I dropped about 65lbs and feel way better.



Good point. It is one thing to have fantasies of being with a 500+ lb partner but the reality is that the health of the partner is most important. Practically speaking, if the excess weight is getting in the way of the partner's health, then yes there is such a thing as being too fat.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Dec 6, 2007)

ssbbwlover2 said:


> Good point. It is one thing to have fantasies of being with a 500+ lb partner but the reality is that the health of the partner is most important. Practically speaking, if the excess weight is getting in the way of the partner's health, then yes there is such a thing as being too fat.



Well, I have a fantasy (which I hope becomes true someday) of weighing over a thousand pounds, and laying in a super sized bed next to a great big beautiful fat lady who also weighs over a thousand pounds.

I will be laying on my right side so my left hand is free, while she lays on her left side, and we are facing each other, laying there helpless, bedfast, and immobile, affectionately hugging each other, while other people are taking care of us like a couple of great big helpless super obese giant babies! 

Ah! Heaven!!!


----------



## ToniTails (Dec 6, 2007)

my own personal "too big" begins when I can't do the things i enjoy most- i like to walk, play sports, and run around on the playground with my kid- 

as for looks... i can't name a certain size--- every person is different---


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 6, 2007)

stuffedyetthin said:


> Jumping over the cow pie and into the matter at hand.
> 
> A person can only be to fat if he or she (his or her):
> 
> ...




Does body fat have any effect on colon cancer?

I thought that was just caused by the type of foods you ate.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 6, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Does body fat have any effect on colon cancer?
> 
> I thought that was just caused by the type of foods you ate.



Possibly a small correlation (Besides genetics), but lifestyle is probably much bigger, just like it is for fatty liver.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 7, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Guys with such exact preferences have always bristled me a little. I know I'm talking out of both sides of my mouth, saying I definitely need to have a man who is an FA, but saying, "I ONLY date xx-xx size range" is kinda.. ...
> 
> Can't it just be fat chicks and skinny chicks? :\ Humans make stuff too complicated.



Hmmm, yeah. I only date chicks that are between 425 and 427 pounds. Sorry, that's just my personal preference.


----------



## Angel (Dec 7, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Hmmm, yeah. I only date chicks that are between 425 and 427 pounds. Sorry, that's just my personal preference.



I guess I'm too fat to be dated. 










What about friends with benefits? :batting:


*giggles* I couldn't resist!

This is NOT a personal ad! Just joking around with a friend!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 7, 2007)

It's threads like this that make me feel too fat for dimensions and too fat for size acceptance, but at the same time if I bring up weight loss or dieting I am scorned for that too. I long for a place to fit in, and now I'm too fat to hang with the fatties....what's up with that yo?


----------



## Russell Williams (Dec 7, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> It's threads like this that make me feel too fat for dimensions and too fat for size acceptance, but at the same time if I bring up weight loss or dieting I am scorned for that too. I long for a place to fit in, and now I'm too fat to hang with the fatties....what's up with that yo?




I have never met so I do not know what kind of a personality you have but I have seen pictures of you and know that whatever personality you have that that personality is in a very attractive body and I am sure that there are many who are younger, richer, and less married them me who agree with me.

Russell


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 7, 2007)

They just make me realize why I tend to keep my own council.



BigBellySSBBW said:


> It's threads like this that make me feel too fat for dimensions and too fat for size acceptance, but at the same time if I bring up weight loss or dieting I am scorned for that too. I long for a place to fit in, and now I'm too fat to hang with the fatties....what's up with that yo?


----------



## Robukfa (Dec 7, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> It's threads like this that make me feel too fat for dimensions and too fat for size acceptance, but at the same time if I bring up weight loss or dieting I am scorned for that too. I long for a place to fit in, and now I'm too fat to hang with the fatties....what's up with that yo?



I'm really sorry you feel that way Donni and I can totally understand how you've come to that way of thinking during this thread. Trust me, to any true FA you and all the other Dimmers girls here are beautiful, no matter what size.

I am really quite astounded at the amount of "pigeon-holing" by the fellas in here, especially in the lower echelons of the FA radar, bordering on twigs.

There was another thread called "your ideal" where we all described the ideal weight/body of our partners. Even then I was amazed at the guys that could categorically say 180-220, maybe 240, but NO MORE than 260 or words to that effect.

I stated that my ideal would be 550-650+, because I like girls all the way up to supersize and beyond, but my preference is firmly slanted towards the top end.

How one can set a defined limit is beyond me. In any case, in my ten years here I thought Dimensions was about celebrating, hell even worshipping BBW's and SSBBW's no matter what size.

Perhaps there are some guys here that would be better suited to drooling over at Curvage, because I know that I'm a real FA and this is my place, half or quarter FA's can hang round elsewhere.

Without the risk of being offensive, how does that feel guys? Are you only a 1/2 or 1/4 an FA? Surely a 100% FA covers the full scope upto SSBBW's and beyond (like me:smitten?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 7, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> It's threads like this that make me feel too fat for dimensions and too fat for size acceptance, but at the same time if I bring up weight loss or dieting I am scorned for that too. I long for a place to fit in, and now I'm too fat to hang with the fatties....what's up with that yo?



As NYSquashee said earlier in the thread. 
_"Well I think it's rather simple really. Personally, I feel a woman can be beautiful at 220lbs just as well as one could be beautiful at 600lbs. If she's happy with herself, and can walk with her head held high, then that's all that matters. A fat girl is sexy, and a fat girl with self-confidence is sexier."

While this thread doesn't seem to echo this statement, trust me when I say that there a number of FAs out there, that are looking for self-confidence more than a weight range. 
_


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Dec 7, 2007)

being a BHM i would be interested in knowing girls and guys opinions on how fat is too big on a man as well?


----------



## Teddy Bear (Dec 7, 2007)

bigrugbybloke said:


> being a BHM i would be interested in knowing girls and guys opinions on how fat is too big on a man as well?



Well, men are suppose to be big. The average man is usually bigger than the average woman. 

But since I believe in equal rights for both man and women, then women have just as much right to get really huge like us guys. 

Now, the heaviest man on record was Jon Brower Minnoch of Bainbridge Island, Washington at 6 ft 1 in and estimated as weighing "probably more than" 1,400 pounds in 1979, at which point it took 13 people just to roll him over in bed.

The heaviest woman on record was a beautiful young lady, Carol Yager of Flint, Michigan at 5 ft 7 in and estimated to have weighed more than 1,600 pounds.

So, the heaviest man was 6 ft 1 in and about 1,400 pounds while the heaviest woman was 5 ft 7 in and over 1,600 pounds. 

She was about 6 inches shorter, and over 200 pounds heavier than the heaviest man on record.

Aw gee wiz! Like, come on guys! Can't we do better than that???


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 7, 2007)

Robukfa said:


> I'm really sorry you feel that way Donni and I can totally understand how you've come to that way of thinking during this thread. Trust me, to any true FA you and all the other Dimmers girls here are beautiful, no matter what size.
> 
> I am really quite astounded at the amount of "pigeon-holing" by the fellas in here, especially in the lower echelons of the FA radar, bordering on twigs.
> 
> ...



An FA is not judged by what range he prefers, but moreso by his actions, and desires. Saying an FA is less because they won't date someone who is xyz weight is a complete different thing than saying "I don't hang out or interact with people that are xyz weight." Accepting someone, and admiring a bodytype (Or trait) are completely different things, that really shouldn't cross, but definitely should coexist. Just ask the majority of the women on this board: They prefer men that are thin more often than not. Are they less because they have a preference?

I do agree this thread did kind of go a bit wacky, but then again the title speaks for itself. It's just a personal thing. We're talking about those we believe are personally too big for us in the confounds of what we prefer when it comes to dating (And most of the people I'm sure implied that they might be open to it, just as my example above regarding the Dims women has select females that are open to larger men). Some of us don't aren't even closed about it: That's just what we're looking for naturally.

If I didn't personally date women that are xyz lbs, that would have no bearing on who I would associate myself with. I like variety in the people that I hang around, and I like variety in the people that I want to date as well. I do not, however, put people down for what they like: I attack them for not being tactful about what they don't like. Some of these comments may seem that way, but most of them aren't.

I simply think that's where my preference diminishes a bit (AKA A turn off), but I'm open to hanging out with someone of a high weight, or a low weight, and I'm open (Although I may not prefer it) to dating them as well. I can't play with weights either, because I know someone right now that's 530 pounds, whom I think is attractive (A), successful (B), and also highly active to the point that I can imply that she's trying to live healthy. I could surely be with someone in the same state that isn't as able, but that's not what I prefer, which is fine, just as it's fine that you prefer women that 550-660+ pounds (And I'm not implying that weight automatically equal inability).

Speaking of which: If they're less for not dating ssbbws, are you less than me because in addition to being open to dating bbws and ssbbws, I'm better off because I'm open to dating thin women too? 

And I don't think the bbws/bhms want to have us waste their time by not being attracted to them physically when that's what they expect to coexist with admiration of things that are not related to size. It's just pointless if a relationship when it comes to physical attraction is on or near 50/50 (As it should be ), but the couple isn't getting anywhere still. 

If we believe that THE TRAIT that is Fat Admiration (I had to give it a cool opening  ) has some barring on genetic propensites: How can we get mad at people for what they prefer? I'd rather attack people that blantantly are rude about what they don't prefer then get on the case of them for what they prefer. We've seen this here, but most of these are just your average comments, and it's odd that the same can't be said for the opposite just as often even though it occurs more often. Curvage is no exception, but curvage has a lot more people that are more precise with their preference ranges. Some of them probably don't constitute being FAs, because their ranges might just be right about thin, but they aren't less of people because of what they like.

If I made a thread titled "How thin is too thin?," You know you'd reply, and 1100 other people would as well. The tones are going to vary. I know you'd comment tactfully, but I know others would not as well.

I agree with Liz (Whom I think is an attractive Chicagoan :wubu: ), and even moreso with EtobicokeFA (High head + confidence= SEXY, and I should have some of that too! ^_^ ). It's bad, but we still have the right to like what we like, and we shouldn't be mad at people for being closed when it comes to body traits, because most of the people that chimed in with a low weight didn't say that is indiscriminate of other traits, in addition to many that didn't even say a weight: It was more about how they thought of themselves, and how they personally believed is a good way of living.

You have the right to speak your mind, as do I, and everyone else. We also have the right to like what we like, and if we aren't aloud to speak of what we think is too much, then we shouldn't be allowed to speak of what we think is too little to the same degree.

You didn't offend me, but I hope I didn't offend you or anyone else. I just get annoyed when the sizeism button gets pressed quicker when it comes to fat, but it doesn't get pressed as quickly when it comes to thin.


----------



## Mack27 (Dec 8, 2007)

When your gravitational field significantly alters the moon's orbit I'd say you're too fat.


----------



## ilovesecretb (Dec 9, 2007)

immobile is 'too fat'


----------



## gangstadawg (Dec 9, 2007)

ilovesecretb said:


> immobile is 'too fat'


i have to agree.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Dec 9, 2007)

Mack27 said:


> When your gravitational field significantly alters the moon's orbit I'd say you're too fat.



I have to disagree.

I would love to be so big and fat that The Bible Belt won't go around my waist, and I would love to be so fat that I will have three small moons in orbit around my enormous body.

I want to make the Earth wobble on it's axis!




ilovesecretb said:


> immobile is 'too fat'



Again, I have to disagree.

Now most people may consider immobility to be too fat.

But if being immobile is what one desires, then it's not too fat.

I would love to become immobile and have some nice plump lady taking care of me, like an enormous and helpless obese baby boy! 

Actually, as I had mentioned before.

I would love to weigh more than a thousand pounds, and meet another nice great big fat lady who also weighs more than a thousand pounds, and we both lay side by side in a super size bed, hugging each other while other people take care of us like two giant helpless obese babies.

Yeah! A ton of love!

Hell, I would even love to be the first human being to weigh more then a ton!

Ah! Now that's the life for me!


----------



## MaxArden (Dec 10, 2007)

Teddy Bear said:


> I have to disagree.
> 
> I would love to be so big and fat that The Bible Belt won't go around my waist, and I would love to be so fat that I will have three small moons in orbit around my enormous body.
> 
> ...



Earth calling...Oh, never mind...


----------



## Canadianfeeder (Dec 10, 2007)

As long as your happy, be as big as you want. I personally prefer girls 300+.:wubu:


----------



## Teddy Bear (Dec 10, 2007)

Canadianfeeder said:


> As long as your happy, be as big as you want. I personally prefer girls 300+.:wubu:



There ya go!!! 

I say, if you're not happy being fat, then, and only then, you're too fat.

But if you love being fat, and growing fatter and fatter every day, and have no desire to ever stop gaining, and you wish to keep on gaining for the rest of your life, and you're perfectly happy weighing more than a ton, and still wish to keep on gaining, then you will NEVER be too fat.  

In fact, you will probably never be fat enough! 

Some of us fat people are actually giant babies, because we never stop growing, and we continue to grow throughout our entire lives. 

I consider myself a giant baby boy, because I will continue to grow for the rest of my life.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 10, 2007)

Teddy Bear said:


> Well, men are suppose to be big. The average man is usually bigger than the average woman.




See, I see that differently. The average man is _taller_ than the average woman, but I think women should be heavier than men, or at least equal in weight. (Which means a taller, slimmer male accompanies a heavier, wider female). 

That's always seemed the natural way to me, personally.

Also, and I know this board may violently disagree with me on this, but I think a sensible cutoff weight for "too fat" is somewhere around 500 pounds. For a rare exception, a person who carries it really well, like Cindy G., maybe 550. And for most women, 450 is about as high as you can go without courting health troubles.


----------



## biackrlng (Dec 10, 2007)

PAul I agree Cindy does wear it VERY VERY WELL Indeed 

shes a real beauty 

[email protected] from RI


----------



## T_Devil (Dec 10, 2007)

Immobility is loss of independence.
Loss of independence is too fat.

That's just how *I* feel. I wouldn't be happy depending on other people doing EVERYTHING for me because my ass is too fat to get off the couch. I'm fat and I'm happy, but I'm happy because I'm independent.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 10, 2007)

Teddy Bear said:


> I consider myself a giant baby boy, because I will continue to grow for the rest of my life.



That's just a little too creepy sounding for me.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Dec 10, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> Teddy Bear said:
> 
> 
> > Well, men are suppose to be big. The average man is usually bigger than the average woman.
> ...



Well, I believe that men and women have a right to be equally fat. Also, some of us guys are much shorter, heavier, and wider than average. 

Yes, men are usually taller then women, but I have seen married couples where the husband was short and fat, soft and weak, very gentle and docile, while his wife is much taller, not overweight, and physically stronger, kind of like Maggie And Jiggs in the old comics, Bringing Up Father, that I use to see in the Sunday papers many years ago.

I can identify with Mr. Jiggs, because I'm short and fat, 5 ft 6 in and 395 pounds. I'm also very gentle and docile, soft and weak, and easily pushed around. I seriously need to grow a pair.

Obesity has been increasing over the years, and much faster since 1985. The obesity rates have always been higher among women than among men. 

But in more recent years, for the past 10 years, the rates of obesity among men have been catching up with the rates among women, and for the past few years, obesity is now increasing faster among men than among women.

We fat men are now becoming the softer and weaker sex, and I'm perfectly happy and contented with that.  

It means that in the future, we men will be less aggressive, more gentle and docile, and hopefully, too soft and weak to engage in war.

I love it!  

Obesity will eventually bring about world peace.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 10, 2007)

Teddy Bear said:


> We fat men are now becoming the softer and weaker sex, and I'm perfectly happy and contented with that.
> 
> It means that in the future, we men will be less aggressive, more gentle and docile, and hopefully, too soft and weak to engage in war.
> 
> ...



There seems more military aggression right now than ever before, in an increasingly fat industrialized world.

The way to peace is through reining in politicians and their avarice.


----------



## _broshe_ (Dec 10, 2007)

Teddy Bear said:


> There ya go!!!
> 
> I say, if you're not happy being fat, then, and only then, you're too fat.



Wish I could rep ya for this, But Hey, we have a Winner. TOO FAT is not judged on an outside source, It can only come from yourself. If you think you are too fat for yourself, that there in lies the rub. 

Just examples. He have paysite people who are currently gainning. Good for them, they are happy. But there are others, like myself, who are in the stand of, hey, weight gain happens, whatever.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Dec 10, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> There seems more military aggression right now than ever before, in an increasingly fat industrialized world.
> 
> The way to peace is through reining in politicians and their avarice.



I have read that the military in concerned over the increasing obesity among young people, the because of increasing obesity, fewer people will be qualified to go into the military.

Now then, if you'll only about 50 pounds overweight, the Army will still take you, because they figure that they can get about 25 pounds off of you during Boot Camp, but if you're more then 50 pounds overweight, the Army won't take you.

In the USA, about 65 to 70 percent of the population is overweight, with about 35 percent of us obese, being more than 50 pounds overweight.

If future trends continue upward at it's present rate, there will come a time when so may people will be obese that the military will not be able to fine enough physically qualified personnel to fill their ranks.

I will someday be very difficult to get a big enough fighting force to engage in combat so eventually we won't be able to have enough soldiers to fight a war, because the majority of the population will be too soft and weak to fight in the Army.

Before this century is over, and by the 22ed Century, after the year 2100, about 90 percent of the population will be, not just overweight, but obese. 

So, obesity will eventually bring about world peace if everybody becomes too soft and weak to fight.

That means we will have to depend more on intellect rather than brute force to solve political conflicts.

Ah! I love obesity!


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 10, 2007)

Teddy Bear said:


> I have read that the military in concerned over the increasing obesity among young people, the because of increasing obesity, fewer people will be qualified to go into the military.
> 
> Now then, if you'll only about 50 pounds overweight, the Army will still take you, because they figure that they can get about 25 pounds off of you during Boot Camp, but if you're more then 50 pounds overweight, the Army won't take you.
> 
> ...



Sumo wrestlers are often very fat and they don't seem "soft and weak" to me at all. I certainly wouldn't want to get in a street brawl with one of them. 

I know you're probably just being facetious. But fat people are certainly very physically capable of violence and brutality. They may not qualify for the military's stringent aerobic fitness standards, but that's just because they want an infantry that can march twenty miles a day.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Dec 10, 2007)

_broshe_ said:


> Teddy Bear said:
> 
> 
> > There ya go!
> ...



Yeah, only for yourself, is there any such thing as being too fat.

One can not say another person is too fat, unless you happen to know that other person is unhappy with his/her size and weight, but then, you can only agree with that person when he/she says that he/she feels that he/she is too fat.

But if you see somebody weighing over 800 pounds, getting round in a motorized wheel chair, and if that person is perfectly happy and contented being so enormously obese, and proud of his/her size, then he/she is not too fat.

But if a person who only weighs 250 pounds is unhappy with his/her weight, than that person is too fat for himself or herself.

Therefore, only an individual can judged for himself or herself that he/she is too fat.

We can not make that judgment for others, but only for ourselves.

As far as I'm concerned, at 395 pounds, I'm still not fat enough yet.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Dec 10, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> Sumo wrestlers are often very fat and they don't seem "soft and weak" to me at all. I certainly wouldn't want to get in a street brawl with one of them.
> 
> I know you're probably just being facetious. But fat people are certainly very physically capable of violence and brutality. They may not qualify for the military's stringent aerobic fitness standards, but that's just because they want an infantry that can march twenty miles a day.



You're right, Sumo wrestlers are not soft and weak. Well, their big bodies are soft to the touch, like all fat people, but underneath the fat, they have a lot of muscle, and a lot of strength.

However, from what I have seen, Sumo wrestles, despite their great strength, and not violent and aggressive. They are gentle giants, and I think they are kind of cute.

But, I certainly would not want to get into a fight with someone who weighs over 700 pounds who is not immobile and can get around very well. 

However, I have been watching The Discovery Health Channel, and TLC, The Learning Channel on Cable TV about Andover Village and Brook Heavin where they have people weighing from 600 to over 900 pounds, and I have noticed that they are all very gentle, and soft spoken. No aggression there.

In my own case, years ago, when I weighed a lot less than I do now, I was more aggressive, but I have discovered that with increasing obesity, I have become more peaceful and calm, more gentile, timid, and docile, more happy and contented.

So now, I must shy away from people who are mean and aggressive for my own protection. 

So, become more and more obese, for some of us, it does take away the ol' Macho aggression, and replaces it with a peaceful and calm, sleepy kind of contentment.


----------



## Angel (Dec 11, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> Also, and I know this board may violently disagree with me on this, but I think a sensible cutoff weight for "too fat" is somewhere around 500 pounds. For a rare exception, a person who carries it really well, like Cindy G., maybe 550. And for most women, 450 is about as high as you can go without courting health troubles.



To all of you men who think that "somewhere around 500 pounds" or even less is "too fat" -

What are females like me supposed to do? Are we to disappear? Are we to hide our unacceptable (by YOUR standards) bodies in the privacy of our homes and never venture out in public? Are we to diet and lose weight to become acceptable in YOUR eyes? Are we to stop posting here at Dimensions? Are the few who do post photos supposed to stop? Are we to stop coming to the ONE place that is *SUPPOSED* to be accepting of FAT? 

You know what's ironic?

Women like me, that is, women who are close to my size, are the subject of drawings, paintings, stories, and fantasies posted by self proclaiming fat admirers here at Dimensions. Women like me are approached in chat and via PM here on the boards. We get propositions and pic requests. We get stat requests and the PMs from guys only wanting to cyber. Some men even want to fatten us up. Once in a while we even get a sincere compliment or two. 

Yeah, the fattests SSBBW supposedly get all the attention from fat admirers and feeders. We have heard that SO many times. 

Read this thread and you'll find the real truth.

We're good enough to turn guys on; good enough for them to get their rocks off while fantasizing about someone SO FAT.....

We're good enough for secret one night stands; we're good enough for your cheap thrills.....

but in reality, we're too fat to date; too fat to meet your friends or family; too fat to be seen with in public; 

and sadly and the worst of all.....

we're too fat for those of you who claim to love SSBBW.


I guess by the standards and preferences of most FA here, we're too fat for Dimensions - the ONE place where we SHOULD feel accepted.



Everyone is entitled to their preferences. Stating your preferences is fine. Saying that anyone who is above your preference range is "too fat" is like saying we are unacceptable in YOUR eyes. 

And as stated in other threads, there are SSBBW who are healthy, and there are plenty of slim women who are not. Don't assume that 450 = health problems. Doing so is following (and agreeing with) the mindset of those whose desire is to make everyone believe that FAT= unhealthy, lazy, etc.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Dec 11, 2007)

Angel said:


> To all of you men who think that "somewhere around 500 pounds" or even less is "too fat" -
> 
> What are females like me supposed to do? Are we to disappear? Are we to hide our unacceptable (by YOUR standards) bodies in the privacy of our homes and never venture out in public? Are we to diet and lose weight to become acceptable in YOUR eyes? Are we to stop posting here at Dimensions? Are the few who do post photos supposed to stop? Are we to stop coming to the ONE place that is *SUPPOSED* to be accepting of FAT?
> 
> ...



Good evening Angel.

I share your sentiments.

If I met a nice plump big beautiful lady who weighed over 500 pounds, or even a thousand pounds, I would love to go out on a date with her.

I would be proud to be publicly seen with a Super Big Beautiful Woman.

And I have no upper limit for weight.

If she were so big that she needed a wheel chair to get around, then I would gladly push her wheel chair for her, and I would take her out for a night on the town, and proudly proclaim, this is my big beautiful lady.

And if anybody were to make any rude comments about her size and weight, I would defend her with my life.

So, I'm not like the other guys here.

To me, as I keep saying, there is no such thing as too fat.

One my be "too fat" to walk, but nobody is "too fat" to be treated with respect and dignity, and nobody is "too fat" to be loved.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 11, 2007)

Angel said:


> To all of you men who think that "somewhere around 500 pounds" or even less is "too fat" -
> 
> What are females like me supposed to do? Are we to disappear? Are we to hide our unacceptable (by YOUR standards) bodies in the privacy of our homes and never venture out in public? Are we to diet and lose weight to become acceptable in YOUR eyes? Are we to stop posting here at Dimensions? Are the few who do post photos supposed to stop? Are we to stop coming to the ONE place that is *SUPPOSED* to be accepting of FAT?
> 
> ...




Best not talk about weight loss efforts here either. 

I share your feelings love. I feel the one place that was supposed to accept us is slowly pushing us out.

All of what you said rings true to my ears as well. I'm a fairly healthy (pcos has got a grip on me) 540lbs woman and I think I am very beautiful and capable even if I am now too fat for dimensions.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 11, 2007)

Angel said:


> To all of you men who think that "somewhere around 500 pounds" or even less is "too fat" -
> 
> What are females like me supposed to do? Are we to disappear? Are we to hide our unacceptable (by YOUR standards) bodies in the privacy of our homes and never venture out in public? Are we to diet and lose weight to become acceptable in YOUR eyes? Are we to stop posting here at Dimensions? Are the few who do post photos supposed to stop? Are we to stop coming to the ONE place that is *SUPPOSED* to be accepting of FAT?
> 
> ...



Well, I don't think that over 450 is too fat... I feel as though you can be as fat as you want and still be healthy if you make sure to keep yourself healthy. I don't discriminate against any sizes...


----------



## BigCutieAriel (Dec 11, 2007)

Good reply you posted Who cares what they think is to fat or anyone thinks its there opinion I'm over 450 pounds I think I look fine I get around good and my health is great so people really are mis informed so be proud of who we all our and dont let others thoughts get to you and i've never dated an FA i've always dated guys who had only dated skinny chicks and any of the guys i dated never were embarrassed or ashamed to introduce me to there friends family or take me out in public so guys like that arent worth the time to deal with anyways and why should a weight limit determine who to date or who you think you could be attracted to because you never really know Hugs



Angel said:


> To all of you men who think that "somewhere around 500 pounds" or even less is "too fat" -
> 
> What are females like me supposed to do? Are we to disappear? Are we to hide our unacceptable (by YOUR standards) bodies in the privacy of our homes and never venture out in public? Are we to diet and lose weight to become acceptable in YOUR eyes? Are we to stop posting here at Dimensions? Are the few who do post photos supposed to stop? Are we to stop coming to the ONE place that is *SUPPOSED* to be accepting of FAT?
> 
> ...


----------



## Teddy Bear (Dec 11, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Best not talk about weight loss efforts here either.
> 
> I share your feelings love. I feel the one place that was supposed to accept us is slowly pushing us out.
> 
> All of what you said rings true to my ears as well. I'm a fairly healthy (pcos has got a grip on me) 540lbs woman and I think I am very beautiful and capable even if I am now too fat for dimensions.



My sentiments exactly.

Dimensions is suppose to be a forum for Size Acceptance and even more, going beyond mere size acceptance to absolutely loving our great big bodies, and it's also for those of us who are Gainers, and Feedees who want to become even fatter.

Just because a few jerkozoids here think we're too fat for Dimensions does not make it so. If they have set an upper limit for themselves, then fine. It doesn't give them the right to make the rest of us conform to their limits.

You are not too fat for Dimensions. You're not too fat for me. I have seen your photo in your profile, and you are beautiful.

I have always loved fat people. When I was a kid, when me and my mother went out walking around town and shopping, I enjoyed looking at all the fat people walking by, and my mother would tell me not to stare at people.

But I couldn't help myself. I just enjoyed looking at fat people, especially on the beach. Also, when I was a kid, I had some loose-fitting pajamas that I wore to bed, and before going to bed, I would stuff my pajamas with big fluffy pillows, and then lay down to sleep as a fat person. I wanted to be fat so bad. I hoped that when I grew up, I would grow up to be a big fat person. 

Well, I got my wish!  

So, now, I'm fat, and I love it, and I want to get even fatter because I love the way it feels. I love the sensation of heavy softness when I lay down to sleep, and the sensation of heaviness on my feet when I'm out walking the streets doing my shopping.

Dimensions is suppose to be for us fat people, and the fatter the better.

We should be proud of our magnificent, monumental, and Majestic Bodies.

I love climbing aboard a city bus, and being the fattest and heaviest passenger on board, and taking up two seats when I sit down.

I love walking into a large room full of people and being the fattest person there.

When ever I see somebody bigger and fatter than I am, then I'm envious! I admire people who are bigger and fatter.

We fat people are truly awesome creatures, God's special creations.

Ah, I love being fat!

I'm one very happy fatty. 

I love to sing and dance, and stomp my feet, and really rock your world.


----------



## Emma (Dec 11, 2007)

Angel said:


> To all of you men who think that "somewhere around 500 pounds" or even less is "too fat" -
> 
> What are females like me supposed to do? Are we to disappear? Are we to hide our unacceptable (by YOUR standards) bodies in the privacy of our homes and never venture out in public? Are we to diet and lose weight to become acceptable in YOUR eyes? Are we to stop posting here at Dimensions? Are the few who do post photos supposed to stop? Are we to stop coming to the ONE place that is *SUPPOSED* to be accepting of FAT?
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry that you've been made to feel this way. This is why I never like these sorts of threads, or the who is the hottest type things.

Please don't feel like you're not wanted. Even if some of the men are a bit tactless the women here will still support you, laugh with you and help you no matter how big or small you are. Xx


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 11, 2007)

Angel said:


> To all of you men who think that "somewhere around 500 pounds" or even less is "too fat" -
> 
> What are females like me supposed to do? Are we to disappear? Are we to hide our unacceptable (by YOUR standards) bodies in the privacy of our homes and never venture out in public? Are we to diet and lose weight to become acceptable in YOUR eyes? Are we to stop posting here at Dimensions? Are the few who do post photos supposed to stop? Are we to stop coming to the ONE place that is *SUPPOSED* to be accepting of FAT?
> 
> ...



The whole point of threads is to post opinion and comment on others. The thread is how fat is too fat? Its an honest question because lots of people have their preferences. There are many people here who think getting as big as your hearts desire is wonderful and those who think up to a certain number is all that is needed for them. Both of which are ok. No one here said if you are above 400 or 500 get the hell out. It's just people giving their thoughts and opinion on the subject. Just because some express liking someone of a lesser weight doesn't mean everyone agrees. 

Call me a hypocrite if you like, but even I have a top weight I find attractive on some men. It's just how I feel. I can't help that.
I have talked to a few FA's and when it comes to explaining to their friends their preference. Walking down the street their friend would see a fat girl and say, "She's fat, do you like her?" Or "That lady is a bit older but she's fat, would you date her?" Just because they like fat women doesn't mean they like and/or are attracted to ALL fat women. I find muscular legs on a man HOT! But it doesn't mean I want *any* man with toned legs. Ya know?


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 11, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> The whole point of threads is to post opinion and comment on others. The thread is how fat is too fat? Its an honest question because lots of people have their preferences. There are many people here who think getting as big as your hearts desire is wonderful and those who think up to a certain number is all that is needed for them. Both of which are ok. No one here said if you are above 400 or 500 get the hell out. It's just people giving their thoughts and opinion on the subject. Just because some express liking someone of a lesser weight doesn't mean everyone agrees.
> 
> Call me a hypocrite if you like, but even I have a top weight I find attractive on some men. It's just how I feel. I can't help that.
> I have talked to a few FA's and when it comes to explaining to their friends their preference. Walking down the street their friend would see a fat girl and say, "She's fat, do you like her?" Or "That lady is a bit older but she's fat, would you date her?" Just because they like fat women doesn't mean they like and/or are attracted to ALL fat women. I find muscular legs on a man HOT! But it doesn't mean I want *any* man with toned legs. Ya know?



Bingo.

It's all about preference. People can do what they want, but it's not for me, y'know? I have a particular preference with what I find attractive, but it's not a rule set in stone. There are definitely weights that make me uncomfortable, mostly because I look at it from a health perspective. But as long as you feel good about yourself, more power to ya!


----------



## Teddy Bear (Dec 11, 2007)

I say it's all a matter of individual choice.

What may be too fat for one person may not be fat enough for another person.

But we as individuals can only decide what is too fat, or not fat enough for ourselves, and we have no right to judge what is too fat, or not fat enough on another person.

Another words, you my say, "I think I'm getting too fat" but nobody can say "you're too fat" therefore, the words "too fat" should only be used to describe oneself if one is uncomfortable with his or her size and weight, but the words "too fat" should not be used on another person.

As for me, I'm perfectly comfortable being fat, and the fatter I get, the more comfortable and relaxed I feel, the more happy and contented I become. So I can never be too fat. But I will never be fat enough.

Even if I were to become so enormously obese that my body were to completely fill my studio apartment and spread out all over my floor, becoming an ocean of soft quivering human flesh, I would be so very happy and contented living, NOT merely WITH my fat, but happily and contentedly IN my fat.

You see, for me, trying to lose weight is not a matter of removing the fat off my body, rather it would be a matter of removing me from my fat, because I don't live WITH my fat, I live IN my fat, and trying to remove me from my fat would be like trying to remove a turtle from it's shell, or taking a fish out of water. I belong inside my fat. It's where I live. 

It's my Castle, my Fortress, my soft body armor. 

It's so nice and soft, and warm. It protects me from the cold, and it protects me form violent physical abuse.

So, go ahead, and punch me in the belly as hard as you can, and your fist would only bounce off.

Kick me in the groin as hard as you can, and your foot would merely bounce off.

You wanna kick my fat ass??? Go ahead!!! I won't mind, it would only quiver and jiggle as your foot bounces off.

I'm getting so fat, nobody can physically hurt me anymore.

Fat is nature's way to protect one in a hostile and violent environment. 

Why do you suppose that children who have been physically abused, take to eating more food to comfort themselves?

Over eating is NOT an eating disorder, or food addiction, as the so-called medical experts and professional psychologists keep telling us.

It's only your natural instinct telling you to fatten up, because when you live in a hostile environment, in the future, food might not always be so readily available, so your natural instinct tells you to fatten up, that you may be better able to survive.

I was abused both physically and mentally when growing up, and I discovered then not only eating more made me happier, but gaining weight, and becoming bigger and bigger, that is what made me feel happier.

So, it wasn't the food itself that brought me comfort, it was the increasing fat on my body that brought me comfort. Food was merely a tool. If I could have fattened up just from the air I breathed, so much the better, but in reality that is not possible. Food is the only way.

Therefore, I enjoyed food, not just for the taste and texture, but mainly because it made me fat, It's the fat I was after.

So, as the numbers went up on the scale, the more secure I felt, the more happy and contented I became.

Eventually, I became much bigger than anybody who has ever bullied me around. But I was always hoping to become bigger than ALL of the bullies combined. 

And so, if I were to someday weigh a ton, or more, I would be so happy and contented, I would laugh myself silly! 

I believe that it is perfectly natural for fat people to be happy and contented. But it's only in our so-called modern and "enlightened" society, obsesses with being thin, that we fat people are discriminated against, subject to abuse and bullying, being taught to hate ourselves, it's only now that so may fat people are unhappy with themselves, and consider themselves to be too fat, but only because other people around us tells us we are too fat.

But a few centuries ago, fat people were admired, looked up to, and respected, and even envied by their thinner peers.

Back then, most men preferred their women to be nice and plump, and most women preferred big fat men.

A large fat gentleman, stepping into a pub for a tankard of Ale, it he happened to be the largest person there, it gave him a felling of great self confidence. Everybody else would look up to him. Some would be intimidated by his size and weight, and afraid to pick a fight with him.

But not today.

Now, if you step into a room full of people, and if you're the largest person in the room, people stare at you, look upon you with disgust, and so, instead of feeling self confident, you are made to feel self conscious and ashamed.

But I'm not going to buy into that.

I have reclaimed the ancient right for ALL of us fat people to feel happy and contented again, as our fat ancestors were in ages past.

So, I actually believe, that the reason why we fat people are hated in society is because the average size person, deep down inside at some subconscious level that they are unaware of, they feel small next to us, and really wish they were larger. 

Instead of feeling admiration for the larger person as our ancestors did, they feel revulsion, disgust, a mixture of pity and disgust, and at a deep subconscious level that they're unaware of, intimidation and ENVY!!!

And so, we fat people need to reclaim our natural heritage, to reclaim the ancient right to be happy again, and demand more respect. 

We fat people should all be dressed up in long flowing, loose fitting purple gowns and wear little solid gold crowns on our heads.


----------



## DoctorBreen (Dec 11, 2007)

Being an FA does not mean that you like all fat women, it's just a general term for anyone who's physically attracted to and prefers girls above the mainstream ideal. It's not a bad term. But the preferences of FAs are diverse, and some have a maximum size that they find attractive, and are generally not attracted to women that they feel are "too big" or "too small". Others don't have ranges, and are attracted to all fat women and very open with it. Some aren't. Perhaps some inhibit their fetish, and don't want to be seen with females who are "embarrassingly huge". Not sure where I fit in, but I'm definitely not attracted to immobility.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 11, 2007)

Teddy Bear said:


> Even if I were to become so enormously obese that my body were to completely fill my studio apartment and spread out all over my floor, becoming an ocean of soft quivering human flesh, I would be so very happy and contented living, NOT merely WITH my fat, but happily and contentedly IN my fat.



I'm curious. Do you have a job? Do you need to leave the house to buy food and go to the Dr, etc? When you become so fat that you can't do those things anymore, who's going to take care of you? And why should they? Will you be self sufficient? To me, if you're so fat that you can't properly take care of yourself then you ARE too fat. The world should not cater to your needs. I'm sorry, that's the way I feel.

It's ok if you want to live in this fat bubble where everything is soft and nothing bad can happen to you, but that's a fantasy-land. You're going to end up relying on other people and to me that's a very selfish way to be.


----------



## DoctorBreen (Dec 11, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm curious. Do you have a job? Do you need to leave the house to buy food and go to the Dr, etc? When you become so fat that you can't do those things anymore, who's going to take care of you? And why should they? Will you be self sufficient? To me, if you're so fat that you can't properly take care of yourself then you ARE too fat. The world should not cater to your needs. I'm sorry, that's the way I feel.
> 
> It's ok if you want to live in this fat bubble where everything is soft and nothing bad can happen to you, but that's a fantasy-land. You're going to end up relying on other people and to me that's a very selfish way to be.



Exactly. I think that it's quite sad when it happens in real life.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Dec 11, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm curious. Do you have a job? Do you need to leave the house to buy food and go to the Dr, etc? When you become so fat that you can't do those things anymore, who's going to take care of you? And why should they? Will you be self sufficient? To me, if you're so fat that you can't properly take care of yourself then you ARE too fat. The world should not cater to your needs. I'm sorry, that's the way I feel.
> 
> It's ok if you want to live in this fat bubble where everything is soft and nothing bad can happen to you, but that's a fantasy-land. You're going to end up relying on other people and to me that's a very selfish way to be.



OK. I'm retired, and I have money.

And if I have to someday use a motorized wheel chair to get around, then so be it. 

Also, I've been to some of the other Gainer/Encourager or Feeder/Feedee web sites, and I have already received offers from people who would be willing to fatten me up to immobility, and even take care of me afterwards. 

There are some people who do take pleasure in taking care of someone who is immobile. Believe me, they're out there.

Unfortunately, most of them either live over seas or across the country from where I'm at.

I just have to find somebody in Texas.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 11, 2007)

Angel said:


> To all of you men who think that "somewhere around 500 pounds" or even less is "too fat" -
> 
> What are females like me supposed to do? Are we to disappear? Are we to hide our unacceptable (by YOUR standards) bodies in the privacy of our homes and never venture out in public? Are we to diet and lose weight to become acceptable in YOUR eyes? Are we to stop posting here at Dimensions? Are the few who do post photos supposed to stop? Are we to stop coming to the ONE place that is *SUPPOSED* to be accepting of FAT?
> 
> ...



I knew someone would take offense when I posted that. It isn't an FA-related beauty issue; it's a health issue. At some point on the scale, the health risks stop being fat-phobic hyperbole and start becoming reality. 

I did not say all women over 450 have health problems. Many don't. But I believe it's a "tipping point" for many.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 11, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> I knew someone would take offense when I posted that. It isn't an FA-related beauty issue; it's a health issue. At some point on the scale, the health risks stop being fat-phobic hyperbole and start becoming reality.
> 
> I did not say all women over 450 have health problems. Many don't. But I believe it's a "tipping point" for many.



It's offensive because we are on a size acceptance forum...ALL SIZES not just 14-32!

How many of the men would like it if we started saying how big a penis has to be before it gets us off? 

I wasn't too offended by your post, but people seem to not get it...this is a size acceptance forum where people of all sizes, including those of us over 500lbs come for some shelter from the cruel world and BAM now the FA's are using derogatory terms to describe us and telling us how unsexy we are. 

It's like going to a forum for little people and saying you only like people over 3ft cos they have less health problems or something. I know it isn't the SAME, but it comes close. 

I didn't chose to be fat...it has always been there. I do want to lose weight, but you know what, that involves DIETING!!!! Something FA's will shout about and other fat women will shy away from. That's my beef. The whole freaking hypocrisy of being told I am too fat but I can't talk about how hard it is to get to the point that I am not too fat. How fucked up is that???

That is my beef. Not that people have preferences, I get that. My beef is that whilst dieting is bad, I'm bad for being too fat, but am not allowed to discuss what it is like being a 540lb woman struggling to lose weight.

So all you FAs who think I'm too fat...what do you propose I do if I am not allowed to diet as per size acceptance/FA rules? What is your answer? I have been over 450 my entire adult life and over 530 for 10 years....so I have been too fat for a loooooong time....so now what...should I just fade into the abyss?


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 11, 2007)

Teddy Bear said:


> OK. I'm retired, and I have money.
> 
> And if I have to someday use a motorized wheel chair to get around, then so be it.
> 
> ...




I believe your views fall under "fetish" more than anything.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 11, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> It's offensive because we are on a size acceptance forum...ALL SIZES not just 14-32!
> 
> How many of the men would like it if we started saying how big a penis has to be before it gets us off?
> 
> ...




Although Fat Admiration and Size Acceptance often cross, they are not the same thing at all. If an FA says that "I think XYZ weight is too much" in the dating world, it does not automatically dictate whether or not they are *accepting* of someone that is xyz weight. We're talking about admiration in this thread: Not acceptance. You said you don't have a problem with preferences, but why have you come to this?

Do you go to every man that you see and ask about how big his penis is the moment you meet him? Even if you want to be just friends, or acquaintances? That's the difference.

It would be more accurate for you to ask all the FAs that said they have a certain weight limit "Would you also not associate yourself with someone that is that weight as well?"

And not everyone thinks weight loss dieting is a bad thing either. My only beef is identifying it as a panacea. It could potentially help, but it may not, and when doing so: There's a way of doing it that breeds health, and there's a way of breeding that doesn't breed health. Not everyone does it is looking for health, and you obviously are. That's a good thing. More power to you.

The people that don't believe in dieting advocate HAES, which I'm sure you're aware of.

You have every right to talk about (And check the health/wls forums too: The mods will backlash at anyone that goes to far in opposition) it. There's just certain places where people are really passionate about their views. I personally get angry at people that automatically oppose in itself, but it will be quite a long battle if you decide to take it up.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 11, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> Although Fat Admiration and Size Acceptance often cross, they are not the same thing at all. If an FA says that "I think XYZ weight is too much" in the dating world, it does not automatically dictate whether or not they are *accepting* of someone that is xyz weight. We're talking about admiration in this thread: Not acceptance. You said you don't have a problem with preferences, but why have you come to this?
> 
> Do you go to every man that you see and ask about how big his penis is the moment you meet him? Even if you want to be just friends, or acquaintances? That's the difference.
> 
> ...



I believe you missed the point completely. And the fact that you "personally get angry at people" who oppose your view has made me unsubscribe to this thread as I don't want you to hate me. This thread hasn't done anything except raise my blood pressure and make me hate myself even though I am married to a good looking successful FA. I still want to fit in.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Dec 11, 2007)

Come on now boys and girls!

Let's all behave ourselves! OK?


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 11, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> It's offensive because we are on a size acceptance forum...ALL SIZES not just 14-32!
> 
> How many of the men would like it if we started saying how big a penis has to be before it gets us off?
> 
> I wasn't too offended by your post, but people seem to not get it...this is a size acceptance forum where people of all sizes, including those of us over 500lbs come for some shelter from the cruel world and BAM now the FA's are using derogatory terms to describe us and telling us how unsexy we are.



That had nothing to do with my post, though. I think 500 pound women can be as attractive as any other size.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 11, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I believe you missed the point completely. And the fact that you "personally get angry at people" who oppose your view has made me unsubscribe to this thread as I don't want you to hate me. This thread hasn't done anything except raise my blood pressure and make me hate myself even though *I am married to a good looking successful FA*. I still want to fit in.



I don't hate you. I have no reason to do so.
I was talking about the weight loss, as in people that instead of analyzing situations, they instantly spout out WUT ZOMG U FUCKING SUCK UR TRYNA LOSE WEIGHT. :doh:  
I'm trying to encourage to do what you wish. I hate those people: Not you.
I bolded that, because that's what I repped you with when you started to post out of angst.

Now: What did I miss?


----------



## Wannabefatgirl (Dec 11, 2007)

I agree so totally and only wish to find a feeder to reach your size and beauty.


----------



## k1009 (Dec 12, 2007)

Angel said:


> You know what's ironic?
> 
> Women like me, that is, women who are close to my size, are the subject of drawings, paintings, stories, and fantasies posted by self proclaiming fat admirers here at Dimensions. Women like me are approached in chat and via PM here on the boards. We get propositions and pic requests. We get stat requests and the PMs from guys only wanting to cyber. Some men even want to fatten us up. Once in a while we even get a sincere compliment or two.
> 
> ...



You know what I find really interesting about your post? The fact that I, as a smaller fat girl feel the same way on the other side of things. Am I the one that's acceptable to date but not good enough to turn FAs on? No one's going to ask me to cyber but I bet they'd have no problem taking me home to meet their family or their friends. 

I find fat and people who enjoy it to be very, very confusing.


----------



## gangstadawg (Dec 12, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> I knew someone would take offense when I posted that. It isn't an FA-related beauty issue; it's a health issue. At some point on the scale, the health risks stop being fat-phobic hyperbole and start becoming reality.
> 
> I did not say all women over 450 have health problems. Many don't. But I believe it's a "tipping point" for many.


it also depends on what you eat as well.


----------



## Angel (Dec 12, 2007)

Wannabefatgirl said:


> I agree so totally and only wish to find a feeder to reach your size and beauty.



O.T.

I sincerely hope you know the difference between a feeder and an encourager.


Also, a *real* feedee doesn't have to have a feeder in order to gain. 




edited: text deleted. why bother.


Now I get it! 

I've been coming here for years and I never thought of using that angle! 





Then, again, I prefer quality relationship material.


----------



## Loki (Dec 12, 2007)

Man I feel like a punk for replying to Angel's post like this since I decided to start posting on Dimensions due to the plummeting median intellect over at another board that shant be named, but...

_*ZING.*_

Had to get that out of my system.


As for the actual thread topic, there is no "too fat" or "too thin" in my book (within the bounds of good reason). As long as a woman is comfortable in her skin and capable of carrying herself with the grace, dignity, and self-respect all people should carry themselves with, she's just fine.


----------



## Wannabefatgirl (Dec 12, 2007)

Angel, yes I agree totally! My mistake!


----------



## Angel (Dec 12, 2007)

k1009 said:


> You know what I find really interesting about your post? The fact that I, as a smaller fat girl feel the same way on the other side of things. Am I the one that's acceptable to date but not good enough to turn FAs on? No one's going to ask me to cyber but I bet they'd have no problem taking me home to meet their family or their friends.
> 
> I find fat and people who enjoy it to be very, very confusing.



Strictly speaking from my experiences only: The majority of the fat admireres I have encountered online are not open about their preferences in real life. They hide behind a computer screen and claim to be have been FAs since their early teens. Yet they have never dated anyone or have taken anyone out who is above what is considered an acceptable size or weight in the eyes of society, their peers, or their family. They may truly be fat admirers, but in reality, they are either ashamed of their preferences, or ashamed of the size of the women they lust after, or not confident enough to choose who they admire over the fear of possibly having to explain or admit to their afinity or their preference.

Sometimes it is almost like a sexual deviation of sorts. Some men will lust after and fool around with women they view as slutty. They don't even mind if their male friends find out. But when it comes to their family or co-workers, only the attractive, acceptable, nice, or "good" girls will get taken home to meet the family or taken to work related functions. And when one of these types of men decide to settle down, guess who they almost always choose? Yet they continue to lust after what they didn't choose.


----------



## VelvetKiss (Dec 12, 2007)

Very Well Said Angel! 

So how are people suppose to know what is Too Fat, if alot of the Admirers are not Honest when asked? Actually just people in general I mean it is nice to be honest in a forum but if someone asked you face to face would you be willing to tell them that they were Too Fat for you?

I agree with k1009 Fat and People are very confusing.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Dec 12, 2007)

I think whether you're a man or a woman, it's ill-advised to try to get into the head of someone from the opposite sex (or the same, if you so swing) and figure out their inner desires. So much of it is personal feelings, and what they are comfortable with. If someone feels they cannot bring home a super-size woman (or man)...well, who are you to tell them they should? There are many people here who either don't have the inclination to be attracted to someone quite that big, or who already feel bad that they don't have the courage to own up to their inner feelings (if they do like big people), and don't deserve to be attacked just because of that. People have a right to be ashamed, though whatever's causing that shame is probably something that person should change...the feeling is human, is all I'm saying.

I'm not saying the original question doesn't have the potential to be insensitive (especially when so many SSBBWs are regulars here), but at a certain point, you have to pay a concession to the litany of FAs who aren't amazingly confident and just want to visit Dimensions to have a place where they can at least talk about this stuff. Just because this is a size-related board doesn't mean people should have to lie about themselves and pretend that they're something they're not. If they can't be true to themselves here, where else do they have to go?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 12, 2007)

I think the problem is this one thread has been freighted with about ten bizillion issues/questions too many. In fact, there is actually a lot more agreement here than it seems like, in that spirit. I wish we'd put it out of its misery. It wasn't a preference thread--it's still not--it's on the Weight Board, and it lost its specificity, and thus its helpfulness, eons ago.


----------



## MaxArden (Dec 12, 2007)

Amen...I'd hug you but you're too Fat


----------



## Tooz (Dec 12, 2007)

This thread is too fat.


----------



## love dubh (Dec 12, 2007)

Tooz said:


> This thread is too fat.



Quiet! You're going to insult the thread.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 12, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Quiet! You're going to insult the thread.



Possibly, but MY opinion is the most IMPORTANT ONE.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 12, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> The whole point of threads is to post opinion and comment on others. The thread is how fat is too fat? Its an honest question because lots of people have their preferences. There are many people here who think getting as big as your hearts desire is wonderful and those who think up to a certain number is all that is needed for them. Both of which are ok. No one here said if you are above 400 or 500 get the hell out. It's just people giving their thoughts and opinion on the subject. Just because some express liking someone of a lesser weight doesn't mean everyone agrees.
> 
> Call me a hypocrite if you like, but even I have a top weight I find attractive on some men. It's just how I feel. I can't help that.
> I have talked to a few FA's and when it comes to explaining to their friends their preference. Walking down the street their friend would see a fat girl and say, "She's fat, do you like her?" Or "That lady is a bit older but she's fat, would you date her?" Just because they like fat women doesn't mean they like and/or are attracted to ALL fat women. I find muscular legs on a man HOT! But it doesn't mean I want *any* man with toned legs. Ya know?



Yes. All that.

Additionally, I'm sure as hell not going to let anyone tell me where I'm welcome or not. I'm here, was probably here before 90% of you. If you don't like it, YOU can leave.


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 12, 2007)

First of all, I am not sure if this thread is going to die off or not. But I just wanted to reply again, because I feel like it. 



Robukfa said:


> Perhaps there are some guys here that would be better suited to drooling over at Curvage, because I know that I'm a real FA and this is my place, half or quarter FA's can hang round elsewhere.
> Without the risk of being offensive, how does that feel guys? Are you only a 1/2 or 1/4 an FA? Surely a 100% FA covers the full scope upto SSBBW's and beyond (like me:smitten?



Less offense taken, but I highly suggest you read the *what is an FA really?* thread. It might give you some closure as to feeling like you are more or less of a "real Fat Admirer" than the next guy.



Teddy Bear said:


> One can not say another person is too fat, unless you happen to know that other person is unhappy with his/her size and weight, but then, you can only agree with that person when he/she says that he/she feels that he/she is too fat.
> 
> But if you see somebody weighing over 800 pounds, getting round in a motorized wheel chair, and if that person is perfectly happy and contented being so enormously obese, and proud of his/her size, then he/she is not too fat.
> 
> ...



I wanted to re-quote your entire post for sheer excellence. I believe the same, and I think that is the best way to look at it. When an individual feels that he or she is too fat (or too thin, for that matter), that is when that individual is in fact too fat (for their own body). A very selfless approach, Teddy Bear. 



Teddy Bear said:


> So, become more and more obese, for some of us, it does take away the ol' Macho aggression, and replaces it with a peaceful and calm, sleepy kind of contentment.



I believe that is more emotional and psychological than it is physical. I will not close off to the theory that because a person is larger, he or she is less aggressive. But, especially when it comes to you, I believe it is because you are happier in direct relation to how much larger you are. The more emotionally content and happy you are, the less aggressive personality you will have. Again, that is not a solid fact, but is something that I think you should keep a grasp on. The emotional realm is just as important as the physical realm. Therefor, I think a fatter world (that is to say, where more people are 'too fat for the military') would only be less violent because there would be a decreasing military size/force due to _their_ rules. You must remember that there are plenty of fat people that are unhappy with being fat, or at least _that fat_ (read: however fat they are).



Angel said:


> What are females like me supposed to do? Are we to disappear? Are we to hide our unacceptable (by YOUR standards) bodies in the privacy of our homes and never venture out in public? Are we to diet and lose weight to become acceptable in YOUR eyes? Are we to stop posting here at Dimensions? Are the few who do post photos supposed to stop? Are we to stop coming to the ONE place that is *SUPPOSED* to be accepting of FAT?



Where I am less of a man that says "500 pounds or larger is too fat", I am still allowed to address your questions, Angel.

I believe you are to continue doing what you want to do. If you love yourself for who you are, inside and out, then continue to be that and do not let the voices of the "you're too fat" men persuade you. If you do not love yourself for who you are, inside and/or out, then change what will directly make you happier and more comfortable, and continue to ignore the "you're too fat" (or you're too [enter verb here]) men (and women). You have just as much of a right to be here as I do. Just as much of a right to be here as the man that thinks you're too fat. There are men out there that will appreciate you at your size, larger and/or smaller, that may or may not speak up publicly about it (in a thread that seems to be running off track). There are men out there that will encourage you to be yourself, whether that is your very large self, or your very small self.
More simply put, "No", you do not have to stop coming. Stay.
At least I would like you to. I always enjoy your viewpoints and posts. 
_*And*_, I do not think you're too fat!! 



Angel said:


> but in reality, we're too fat to date; too fat to meet your friends or family; too fat to be seen with in public;
> 
> and sadly and the worst of all.....
> 
> we're too fat for those of you who claim to love SSBBW.



Only until you find that right man (or woman).
Such things are relative to location, openness, personality, outsideness (hey look ma, I made up a word - how often women of your size get outside), and *many* other factors. Consider your source. Is it more of a question of being accepted in _their_ eyes, or of being accepted in your own eyes? As AnnMarie states, you're here. You have your space here (which may or may not be larger than others), and you will stay here if you want. Provided you don't break the rules, of course. There are no scales here that you can break.

Not in my eyes.
Maybe I'm a minority these days?

... On an ending note, I think I just left myself more lost and less conclusive than I did coming into this post. Since you've gotten this far, I obviously decided to post this post. It's those choices in life (like choosing whether to stay or go) that make life beautiful!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 13, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Stay.
> At least I would like you to. I always enjoy your viewpoints and posts.



I enjoy your posts, too, Angel


----------



## Elfcat (Dec 17, 2007)

olly5764 said:


> Does every one here have a maximum size that they or their partner want to be? Or is anyone here of the oppinion that there is no such thing as too fat?



My old joke is this:

If she absolutely positively can't get through my bedroom door, I would call that a problem.

If she can, but only with a lot of help, I would call that foreplay. :smitten::wubu::batting:


----------



## kropotkin_fan (Dec 17, 2007)

> Immobility isn't sexy.



Indeed, though I am not entirely certain where I draw the line myself, probably a bit over three hundred.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 17, 2007)

gangstadawg said:


> it also depends on what you eat as well.



The human body needs aerobic exercise. If we ever get past the come-and-get-it cash cow Diet Industry mentality, doctors will eventually reach a consensus on this. How much you walk or run is a lot more important than what you eat. The body needs circulation and muscle activity.

If you are immobile or near being so, you are unable to provide your body with valuable health maintenance exercise. 

If you weigh 450-500 pounds and can walk vigorously for thirty minutes, you are not too fat, especially if you do so as part of a regimen.


----------



## gangstadawg (Dec 18, 2007)

kropotkin_fan said:


> Indeed, though I am not entirely certain where I draw the line myself, probably a bit over three hundred.


i dont have a upper weight limit as long as the woman isnt immobile im fine. really kinda hard to date some one thats immobile. i honestly couldnt do it. it wouldnt be fun at all since i wouldnt be able to take her out to dinner or to the movies or go some where and go sight seeing.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 18, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Yes. All that.
> 
> Additionally, I'm sure as hell not going to let anyone tell me where I'm welcome or not. I'm here, was probably here before 90% of you. If you don't like it, YOU can leave.



I was in Dimensions before it became a Forum. So I have seniority. ;P


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 18, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> I was in Dimensions before it became a Forum. So I have seniority. ;P



I think I was here before both of youse


----------



## ilovesecretb (Dec 27, 2007)

Teddy Bear said:


> Again, I have to disagree.
> 
> Now most people may consider immobility to be too fat.
> 
> ...



Haven't been on or checked my User CP for a while. This is the response to me saying that 'immobile is 'too fat''.

Well, Teddy Bear, that is what you desire and I respect that. But for me personally, immobile really is 'too fat'. Its when the person becomes more or less fully dependant on someone else. They can't take care of themselves. If they didn't have their other half they would have to be appointed a care-giver.

Yes I love my gf a hell of a lot and I cant keep my hands off her ( ) but I don't want it so that she can't walk.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, I hope nobody here thinks that this is too fat! 







As far as I'm concerned, I think that this is still not fat enough! 

If I were this fat, I would still like to gain more weight!


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 28, 2007)

ilovesecretb said:


> But for me personally, immobile really is 'too fat'. Its when the person becomes more or less fully dependant on someone else. They can't take care of themselves. If they didn't have their other half they would have to be appointed a care-giver.
> 
> Yes I love my gf a hell of a lot and I cant keep my hands off her ( ) but I don't want it so that she can't walk.




I have observed over time, generally, that a supersized fat woman's body has many of the same characteristics at 360 pounds that it has as much higher numbers. There's no "jiggling upgrade" between 350 and 550 that I can discern, and many of the characteristics FAs crave can actually increase with a modest loss of weight, because it decreases skin tightness, which makes the flesh softer, lighter, and more fluid in motion.

..Not meant to stake out any dogma, it's just my observation as an artist and student of female human anatomy.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Dec 29, 2007)

This is the ideal that every gentleman should strive for.






This guy is really huge. A happy obese giant standing 7 ft 3 in tall. He is much wider than he is tall, measuring about 10 feet from the front of his lower belly to the back of his rear. His huge butt is about 12 feet wide, and he weighs 5,860 pounds! He is only 25 years old yet he is prematurely bald on top of his head. 







Here he is at home wearing his swim shorts and about to take a dip in his own private swimming pool.

WOW! I really envy this guy! I wish it were me!


----------



## krazyk1372 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Originally Posted by Canonista 
When the average person looks at them and wonders if they're going to die just walking from their car to the front door, they're too big for me.*

Couldn't agree more Traci. I have to say as I was reading his reply, my blood started to boil a bit. Made me wonder if he is truly a FA or just here to be condescending.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 30, 2007)

bigteddy4bbwu said:


> No maximum, but no minimum really.* The one I love won't be judged by the pound.*




One of the best quotes I have ever read on Dims......:bow: :kiss2:


----------



## Teddy Bear (Dec 30, 2007)

krazyk1372 said:


> *Originally Posted by Canonista
> When the average person looks at them and wonders if they're going to die just walking from their car to the front door, they're too big for me.*
> 
> Couldn't agree more Traci. I have to say as I was reading his reply, my blood started to boil a bit. Made me wonder if he is truly a FA or just here to be condescending.



As for me, I really get turned on by the idea of huffing and puffing and breathing heavily with beads of sweat breaking out on my plump round face, just getting up from my chair and merely walking across the room.

Right now, at 5 ft 6 in I'm getting close to 400 pounds. I love the sensation of heaviness on my feet when I walk, and when I'm out walking around down town, after walking only 50 feet, I feel the need to sit down for awhile, and then I get up and continue walking.

I love it, being so heavy that even most old people can walk faster than I can, being so heavy that's it is a struggle to step up into a bus, and then taking up two seats as I sit down. I love it. I enjoy the struggle! It makes life more challenging.

What really turns me on is seeing a really obese man or woman, wearing a light gray T shirt, and light gray sweat pants, really huge around the mid-section, all soft and flabby and jiggling all over when they walk, their plump round faces breaking out in beads of sweat, with sweat stains around the neck of their T shirts, sweat stains under the arms, on the lower back, and in the crotch area, huffing and puffing, and breathing heavily as they walk down the street, and waddling like fat penguins!

To me, that is a truly awesome sight to behold, and I'm envious when I see people like that, but since I'm getting close to 400 pounds myself, I'm looking forward to eventually becoming at least 500 to 600 pounds, and wearing only light gray T shirts and light gray Spandex sweat pants, looking like a great big soft and weak, super obese, lazy and docile cream puff.

I want to be so massive obese that when I'm out walking, I need a couple of people following close behind me with folding chairs, so after taking about 20 to 30 steps, I have to have them slide the chairs under me so I can sit down for a few minutes to catch my breath.

To me, that is the most pleasant sensation ever. I love being soft, flabby, and weak, and feeling like my knees are going to buckle under my massive weight pressing down on my legs. I love feeling really heavy on my knees and my feet.

And I love, being such a fat-ass that I need to use a pair of tongs as a tissue paper holder in order to wipe my own butt, and I love having my lower belly hanging down over my shrunken penis making it physically impossible for me to have an erection or to engage in sex, and I love the sensation of my tiny shrunken penis and shrunken testicles being crushed under the weight of my massive belly. I love being impotent and unable to preform sexually, because to me, sex sounds too much like strenuous exercise, and I prefer to eat and sleep instead.

Also, I would love to become so big and fat that I have to struggle to squeeze my way through doorways in public buildings. Imagine the thrill and the pure joy as I struggle to squeeze my way through the front doorway of an All You Can Eat Buffet, and everyone there staring at me, and some people laughing at me, and some hollering, "Hey! What's the matter fat boy??? Can't get through the door!!!" and huffing and puffing, and breaking out in a sweat as I struggle to get through the door, and then, I make it, and I waddle toward a table to sit down with three chairs under my big fat ass, and I sit there smiling contentedly, patting myself on my huge soft round belly as the waitress take my order and brings my food and setting about 10 plates of food in front of me, and people staring and some looking on with disgust as I proceed to indulge myself to the maximum. If anybody were to make some unkind or insulting remarks, I would simply say that I love to eat, and being too fat to get through doorways doesn't bother me in the least, that I'm just naturally a big over-sized person, and that I am proud of my size. 

Being fat is suppose to make a person more happy and contented, and being so much bigger than everybody else is suppose to give one a feeling of confidence. I know, sometime when I step into a room full of people, and I'm the fattest one there, it makes me feel more secure, being the largest person in a crowd! I truly love it, even if it means having to struggle to get around, I even love that aspect of obesity as well.

The harder it is for me to get up out of bed in the morning, the harder it is for me to get up from my chair and walk across the room, the more happy and contented I feel within myself.

One day, I was sitting down on a wooden chair in a coffee shop. There was about 25 other people in there, and the chair broke under my weight right in front of everybody, and I was down on my fat ass on the floor, struggling to get back up on my feet. I thoroughly enjoyed the experience, and when I finally got up on my feet, I laughed out loud as I patted myself on my big round belly! 

I love it when chairs or beds collapse under my weight, and I love hearing the seams of my pants rip as I sit down, in public even, and then, the next day having to go into a King Sized Mens Clothing Store to buy larger pants.

When things like this happens, it makes me feel even more like a big fat person, and I love that feeling. I love things that constantly remind me of how massively obese I'm becoming!

I hope someday, I will need a motorize wheel chair to get around. I truly love that feeling of helplessness due to my ever increasing obesity!

I'm in love with obesity, with super super massive obesity and all of the aspects thereof.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 30, 2007)

Teddy Bear said:


> tl;dr: Teddy Bear likes 2 B TEH FATT.



OK, you lost me at testicle-crushing.

If my balls are being crushed by my fat, CALL RICHARD SIMMONS. IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Adrian (Dec 31, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> I was in Dimensions before it became a Forum. So I have seniority. ;P


My first issue of Dimensions Magazine I received was number third-teen, in the late 1980's! It was in black and white!!!


For me "Too Fat" is when your weight interferes with how you would like to function on a daily basis.
When I got married, my wife was a size #22-#24. Over the next seven years her weight went up slowly but consistently due partly to several pregnancies. It continued until she reached a size #32. What a wonder to discover my SSBBW was more beautiful than when we got married and it was very exciting to watch her gain weight.
As she gained weight, I was the one who would purchase her underwear in her new larger size. The first couple times I purchase something new and it was a larger size than what she was wearing she would say, "this won't fit me.... the size is too large." After she tried it on she discovered it fit better than what she was wearing.
My wife back in the early 1970's found being a size thirty-two extremely difficult trying to keep up with a couple of toddlers! A chore that she found easier at a lower weight. My wife made the choice to have an intestinal bypass surgery. I was not happy about her choice but, I understood her reasoning. I certainly would not want someone to force me to do something that would interfered with my ability to be a father.

Adrian


----------



## Teddy Bear (Dec 31, 2007)

fatlane said:


> OK, you lost me at testicle-crushing.
> 
> If my balls are being crushed by my fat, CALL RICHARD SIMMONS. IMMEDIATELY.



I can't stand Richard Simmons! 

He is such a whinny little pip-squeak and I can stand his sharp obnoxious voice, it is so irritating, like chalk or fingers screeching on a blackboard! 

I would like to sit on him and smother him under my big fat ass!!! 

Now, I love the sensation of my shrunken, tiny little 2 inch penis and my itty bitty grape-sized testicles being crushed under my great big soft round belly.

I love that I can't get it up because my belly holds it down! 

It makes me feel kind of helpless and infantile, and I love it! 

My testosterone levels have gone way down, and all that Macho male aggression has completely melted away, only to be replaced by a peaceful and calm, sleepy kind of contentment. 

I'm such a greedy obese little glutton that I have quite literally eaten away my manhood. Because of my gluttony which has resulted in an ever expanding belly and shrinking penis, I have lost the ability to have sex. It serves me right for being such a greedy glutton! I'm getting exactly what I deserve! 

I have achieved a kind of "chemical castration" through increasing obesity. Yes, I still have my balls, but they don't work anymore. My balls are dead, so I'm just as good as being castrated. But I'm perfectly happy with it.

Nothing like low testosterone levels to make one more gentle and docile, and I have become as gentle and docile as an obese little lamb. 

I truly love being impotent and asexual. It makes me feel like I'm returning back to infancy again, and through increasing obesity, I hope to take on a more effeminate or infantile appearance. It make me feel even more obese!

I love it! 

I've been searching the Internet, looking for a large pair of pink ruffled under-panties with a 64 inch waistband to wear under my clothes, since I've been becoming more gentle, docile, and sissified.

No, I'm not gay, I'm straight, but I'm a sissified straight guy. I love being a gentle, timid and docile, obese sissy boy!  

Some day, I'm going to send Richard Simmons an E-mail telling him how much I love being super super massively obese, and how I hope to become even fatter. I want to shock that screaming little meanie out of his ever-lovin' gourd! 

At 5 ft 6 in and almost 400 pounds now, I've been told that I'm about 250 pounds overweight. That's not good enough! I want to be at least 350 pounds overweight or even 450 pounds overweight.

I remember what it was like during my teen age years when I was only 50 pounds overweight. It was no big deal. It was nothing because it didn't slow me down in the least.

Then in my early to mid 20s I was about 120 pounds overweight. It felt better, but eventually I got use to it, and it didn't feel heavy enough to satisfy me. Still not good enough. It felt like carrying a small person around clinging to me.

Eventually I became 200 pounds overweight, and I liked that even better. It felt like I was carrying a large person around.

But now that I'm 250 pounds overweight, it feels like I'm carrying around a Green Bay linebacker clinging to my body. I love struggling to get up out of my bed when I first wake up in the morning.

One day when I was out walking the streets, somebody rude shouted at me from across the street "HEY FAT ASS!!!" and I just slapped my butt with my hand and wiggled my hips and told him to "KISS IT" and then I walked away laughing, and when anybody make rude comments about my obesity, I just pat myself on my belly with both hands and smile back at them, to let people know that I love being obese! I love the way it feels! 

When ever I step aboard a city bus, I deliberately walk heavily on my feet to make the bus shake as I walk the isle to my seat, or rather, my two seats, and then I just sit there, taking up two seats, and smiling contentedly.

When sitting down in my seats in the bus, both of my hands are resting gently on my great big soft round belly, and I doze off and fall asleep during long trips across the city.

I love being obese, soft, and weak. Being soft, flabby, and weak feels so comfortable, so relaxing. It's the most pleasant sensation there.

There is absolutely nothing in all the world like it.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 31, 2007)

Teddy Bear said:


> I can't stand Richard Simmons!
> 
> He is such a whinny little pip-squeak and I can stand his sharp obnoxious voice, it is so irritating, like chalk or fingers screeching on a blackboard!
> 
> I would like to sit on him and smother him under my big fat ass!!!



Help me, I've gotten involved in a flame war over RICHARD SIMMONS.






Tell you what. Life's too short to argue over the good Mr. Simmons. You go ahead and plot his demise betwixt your nonviolent butt cheeks and I'll go stand several feet away from you, looking for Kelligrl's newest paysite.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm just gonna come out and say it: 738,497,538lbs is too fat. 


Sorry girls. I hope I didn't offend anybody; I just needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 31, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Help me, I've gotten involved in a flame war over RICHARD SIMMONS.



Oh God.. for some reason, I just can't stop laughing at that statement.

lol...it hurts...


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 31, 2007)

Teddy Bear said:


> I can't stand Richard Simmons!
> 
> He is such a whinny little pip-squeak and I can stand his sharp obnoxious voice, it is so irritating, like chalk or fingers screeching on a blackboard!
> 
> I would like to sit on him and smother him under my big fat ass!!!



What I love about that, Teddy, is the absolute zeal with which you delineate your program. Frankly, I'm impressed. :bow:


----------



## Teddy Bear (Dec 31, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Help me, I've gotten involved in a flame war over RICHARD SIMMONS.
> 
> Tell you what. Life's too short to argue over the good Mr. Simmons. You go ahead and plot his demise betwixt your nonviolent butt cheeks and I'll go stand several feet away from you, looking for Kelligrl's newest paysite.



Nah! I really don't wish to start a flame war over some obnoxious little twerp.

The reason why (actually there are many reasons) I can't stand Richard Simmons is because he looks and sounds like someone I knew in my past who was very cruel to me.

He was a skinny little guy, he walked with a cane, he had the same high pitched whinny voice and he was mean and bossy. He lived next door to me and my mother, and he was a religious fanatic always trying to talk me into converting to the Catholic faith.

But I just couldn't buy into it. Right now I'm in the process of converting to Judaism because to me it makes more sense.

OK, no more talk about religion here! Let's get back on topic.

Anyway, besides being a religious fanatic, he was always putting me down because of my weight, and often making some of the cruelest comments to me right in front of my mother, and getting us both upset. I didn't care what he said to me, I just didn't want him saying those awful things in front of my mother.

Then one day, he invited me over to his apartment next door, because he said that he wanted to talked to me in private. I should have refused, but I went anyway. We talked for about an hour, and then he started tearing into me verbally, and we got into an argument. As I was getting ready to leave, he came at me and attacked me with his cane, and beat me over and over again until his cane broke in two.

I managed to get away, and I came back into my own apartment. I was 23 years old at the time, and living with my mother. When she saw that I was covered with bruises, she was really pissed, and she went over to his apartment, cussing him out saying "Nobody lays a hand on my baby!" yes, I was her baby. Even as an adult, my mother always referred to me as her baby. I was the oldest of three kids in my family, but she would always say that her oldest child was the "baby of the family" because I was the only one in my family who was fat.

My mother treated my bruises, and we never associated with him again. My mother and I would sometime argue about my weight, because she wanted me to try to make some effort to slim down, but that evening while she was treating my bruises, she said that it was a good thing I was fat because he might have broken some bones when he struck me over and over again with his cane. My fat protected me from having any worse injuries.

Anyway, when ever Richard Simmons appears on TV, just hearing his voice brings back some awful memories, because the mean little twerp who beat me with his cane, his voice sounded exactly like Richard Simmons, and he even looked almost like Richard Simmons. So when Richards Simmons appears on TV, I change the channel to something else.

OK, now I realize that Richard Simmons can't help it if he looks and sounds like someone who once abused me in the past. I know that is not his fault.

But there are other reasons why I don't like him. He's an obnoxious whinny little twerp! He needs to see that there are many of us fat people who have no desire to lose weight, that some of us love being fat, and in fact, some of us want to get even fatter.

I have devoted myself to a life of continuous growth. Getting bigger and bigger is what it's all about. Losing weight means getting smaller. All the celebrities on TV like Richard Simmons are devoted to getting smaller.

Sorry, but that is unnatural. All living things grow, they don't get smaller. The mighty oak tree grows and grows. Yes most live things stop growing when they reach the adult stage but no living thing becomes smaller, and neither should people.

I don't want to get smaller. I don't want a smaller waist size. I want to get into even bigger pants. I prefer to have and ever expanding waistline and I hope someday to be too fat to get through doorways.

We all would love to be rich, make more money, live in bigger houses, and drive bigger cars or SUVs, yet so many people want to make their bodies smaller. That's not natural.

Me, I want to get bigger and fatter. I want to move into a bigger pair of pants. I want to be so fat someday that 10 people can stand up inside my pants. A life of continuous growth, that is what I'm all about.

My body is my bigger house that I am moving in to, my body is my mansion, my castle, my fortress, and my fat is my soft body armor.

Those who follow Richard Simmons are perverts because they want to get smaller, when it is more natural to grow bigger. 

Richard Simmons is a pervo!

We fat people, we are actually great big giant babies, because we simply don't stop growing.

So, as for Richard Simmons, to him I say, I am unapologetically fat, and if he doesn't like it, then he can lump it, take it on down the road and dump it!

To Richard Simmons I say . . . . .

PPPPPPRRRRRRRFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTTT!!!!! 

View attachment Richard_Simmons.jpg


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 31, 2007)

Teddy Bear said:


> I can't stand Richard Simmons!
> 
> He is such a whinny little pip-squeak and I can stand his sharp obnoxious voice, it is so irritating, like chalk or fingers screeching on a blackboard!
> 
> ...



Teddy, your posts disturb me.

I meant that in a nice way. Sort of. 

But it's still true.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 31, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> I'm just gonna come out and say it: 738,497,538lbs is too fat.
> 
> 
> Sorry girls. I hope I didn't offend anybody; I just needed to get that off my chest.



What are you, some sort of FAT BIGOT???????????????????????

Help! Moderators! TAZE HIM!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 1, 2008)

Paul Delacroix said:


> Teddy, your posts disturb me.
> 
> I meant that in a nice way. Sort of.
> 
> But it's still true.


 
I'm with you minus the nice way thing.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 1, 2008)

Paul Delacroix said:


> What are you, some sort of FAT BIGOT???????????????????????
> 
> Help! Moderators! TAZE HIM!



LOL!!
CLASSIC!
Ok. I love you again Paul.  

Does this mean I can make my "How thin is too thin" thread? PWEASE?!!??!?!? It's going to be thirty pages long!!!! ONOZ!


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jan 1, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> LOL!!
> CLASSIC!
> Ok. I love you again Paul.
> 
> Does this mean I can make my "How thin is too thin" thread? PWEASE?!!??!?!? It's going to be thirty pages long!!!! ONOZ!



Heh! Sounds like a great thread!...and it will offend someone here, too--trust me.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Jan 1, 2008)

Paul Delacroix said:


> Teddy, your posts disturb me.
> 
> I meant that in a nice way. Sort of.
> 
> But it's still true.






Surlysomething said:


> I'm with you minus the nice way thing.



Good morning Paul and Surly.

OK, I'm sorry if my posts disturb you. 

But that fact is, I truly enjoy the sensation of my lower belly hanging down over my shrunken male equipment, and being unable to have erections, because it make me feel more like a massively obese person!

I remember back when I was in my teens and early 20, I knew this really obese gentleman who I liked very much. He was always neatly dressed in a white shirt and necktie, a regular business suit, and he was an awesome vision to behold.

He was pear-shaped having a big butt, broad hips and short fat legs, but what really impressed me the most about him was his huge lower belly in his pants below the belt. His lower belly below the belt was much larger then his upper belly above the belt.

His huge lower belly hung down over his short chunky thighs about halfway to his knees, and back then, I was actually envious and I hoped that someday I would be fat just like he was.

I would look upon him with wonder. He loved to eat. Eating was his greatest pleasure, but I often wondered if he was able to enjoy sex or not. It was obvious to me, that for him, having sex would be physically impossible. With his huge lower belly hanging down over his thighs, it would be impossible for him to have an erection, or perhaps only a partial erection that would press up against his lower belly, only to go limp again.

To me, it was obvious that he was unable to engage in sex. He had been super obese since childhood, and had always had that huge lower belly hanging down over his thighs, so during his teen age years he never had sex. When I knew him back in my 20s, he was in his early 30s. Yes, I found out that he was a virgin because he was never able to have sex. It was physically impossible for him.

But despite all of that, he was perfectly happy and contented. He loved to eat, and being super obese didn't bother him at all. 

I would often wonder what it would feel like, to have such an enormous lower belly hanging down over my penis, not being able to have an erection, not being able to get it up, never being able to have sex, to be an obese virgin for the rest of my life. The whole idea fascinated me. I imagined that being so enormously obese, I would probably feel hungry all the time, and having a desire to just eat, and then just kick back and relax in a reclining chair in my living room, my huge lower belly, the weight of it, pressing down on my thighs and crushing my penis, just laying there, feeling helpless, feeling less like a man, and more like a giant baby boy.

The more I thought about it, the more aroused I became at the mere thought, and the more that I wanted to be just like him.

You see, even as a kid, I have always been fascinated by fat people. Some of the nicest, the kindest, and the most gentle people I knew while growing up were enormously fat. So as a kid, I loved great big fat people, and I wanted to grow up to become a big fat person.

I'm 56 years old now, so even as a kid, long before there was an Internet, long before I ever heard of Gainers and Encouragers or Feeders and Feedees I had this desire to become super super fat. But there was nobody with whom I could talk to about my desire to be fat. I knew a few people who liked being fat, having no desire to lose weight, but I never knew anybody who actually wanted to grow fatter and fatter. But now, thanks to the Internet, I know that I'm not alone anymore.

As a kid I often wondered what it felt like to be really fat, and I imagined that it would actually feel good, that it would feel comfortable because fat people are so nice and soft and jiggly all over when they walk. I imagined that being super fat would be the most pleasant sensation.

So, when I was about 10 years old, I had some loose fitting flannel pajamas that I wore to bed during the winter months when our family lived up in Minnesota. Before going to bed, I would stuff my pajamas with big fluffy pillows to make myself look really fat, then I would lay down and sleep in my pajamas all stuffed with pillows. It had become such a habit that I got to the point where I could not sleep at all, unless my pajamas were stuffed with pillows, and I would often have dreams of being super super fat. Those were my favorite dreams.

I was good at art, and during my teen age years, I would draw sketches of fat people. Sometimes when I saw a photo of a fat person in a magazine I would use tracing paper to draw the tat person. Then I would lay another sheet of tracing paper over that, and extend the lines further away from the body, making the person fatter on each sheet that I would lay over the previous one. Eventually I have a folder full of pictures that I drew which I kept hidden in my bedroom. I have even made a cartoon of myself growing fatter and fatter.

Then one day, when my mother was doing the laundry, she was removing the sheets from all the beds, and when she lifted up on my mattress, she discovered the folder I kept hidden there, and opened it up, and saw all the pictures of fat people that I had drawn.

When she confronted me with it, I was so embarrassed that I just wanted to die. She tore up all my drawings and warned me never to do that ever again. But I never stopped drawing pictures of fat people, and I had to find better ways to hide my drawings.

Anyway, I always had this overwhelming desire to grow fatter and fatter. During my teen age years, I deliberately gained weight. My mother always tried to get me to cut back on my eating, but then, my younger brother actually ate more than I did, but he always managed to stay thin, and he was much taller, so my mother got use to the idea that I would always be fat, the I probably couldn't help it since I did eat less than my younger brother.

When I was 13, I only weighed 105 pounds, but I was only 15 when I weighed 220 pounds, so I had doubled my weight in just 2 years, and then I stopped growing at 15 while my younger brother continued to grow. I guess I had stunted my growth because of the rapid weight gain. At 17 I weighed 275 pounds, then in my 20s, my weight had stabilized at around 285 pounds, but in my late 20s I started gaining again, and at the age of 29 I hit 307 pounds. 

Throughout out my 30s I was always more than 300 pounds, usually more that 350, always being a little too heavy to be weight on a regular doctor's scale. Then while I was in my 40s I had a set back, my weight going up and down, but now, I'm back to gaining again, and I'm almost 400 pound now, and I hope to get up to 500 pounds about a year or so from now. 

I find it real easy to gain now, because my metabolism has slowed down. I don't eat as much now as I did when I was in my 30s, but I'm still gaining. I even lost an inch from my height, and as I get older, I will probably lose another inch or two from my height. I'm really looking forward to that, because being shorter will make me fatter.

Right now, at 5 ft 6 in and nearly 400 pounds my BMI is 64.55 and losing another inch from my height would raise my BMI another 2 points, up to 66.55 but by the time I have lost another inch from my height, perhaps in a few more years, I will probably weight well over 500 pounds, hopefully being on my way up to 600 pounds or so. I'm looking forward to losing a couple more inches from my height as I continue to get heavier. I love being both short and fat! 

And so, it appears that my dream will come true. You remember the obese gentleman that I mentioned earlier, the one I knew back in my 20s, and how I wished I could be just like him, being to fat to have sex. Well, it looks like my wish is finally coming true.

You see, I'm a lazy glutton! I love to eat, and I love becoming too fat to have sex. I hope that in a few years from now, that my lower belly below my waist will hang down over my thighs, all the way down to my knees.

I truly love the sensation of my great big soft heavy belly crushing my shrunken penis and shrunken testicles and making it physically impossible for me to have an erection. To me, it the most pleasant sensation there is.

I'm truly sorry if anybody here is disturbed by this! 

But this is what gives me great pleasure, the very idea that I'm such a greedy obese little glutton that I have literally eaten away my manhood. It makes me feel helpless and infantile, and I love that feeling of helplessness brought on by my ever increasing obesity.

I have developed secondary hypogonadism (I love the sound of that word) brought on by my increasing obesity. My testosterone levels have been going down down down lower and lower, causing my muscles to waste away, becoming soft flabby and weak while my percentage of body fat increases. As my testosterone levels have gone down, for a while I want through some mood swings and hot flashes, but then, one day, I started feeling very peaceful and calm, and I have become more gentle, timid, and docile, thanks to getting most of the nasty testosterone out of my system. 

All that Macho male aggression as completely melted away, to be replace by a kind of sleepy contentment. 

I know, some of you here are disturbed by this. 

But if my becoming less of a man, becoming more of a sissified obese little wimp, it that is what makes me happy and contented, then that is all that matters. Happiness is all that counts.

Now, if some people here think they're too fat and wish to lose weight, if being less fat makes you happy, then so be it. Your own personal happiness is all the really matters.

But as for me, I'm happy being an obese sissified little wimp! 

I'm a happy obese lazy glutton. I'm too lazy to have sex. Sound too much like strenuous exercise. I prefer to eat and sleep instead, and grow fatter and fatter, and just sit on my great big fat lazy ass in front of my computer or watching TV. 

Also, I truly love being such a fat-ass that I need to use a pair of tongs as a tissue paper holder to wipe my own butt. 

Obesity is fun! I love obesity! It's the nicest and the most pleasant thing that can happen to a person. I'm actually addicted to my own body fat. I love being surrounded by my own fat, because it feels so nice and soft and luxurious, and I love how it feels so soft and heavy all over my body when I'm carrying it around. I love struggling to get up out of my bed when I first wake up in the mornings. I love feeling really heavy all over, that heavy softness that jiggles all over.

And then, when I go swimming in a pool, when I'm standing in water up to my neck, my fat floats, and I feel light as a feather. After being in the pool for an hour, as I step out of the pool, I love how I feel so heavy again, and after being in water for awhile, my fat feels even heavier after coming out of the water, and my knees buckle out from under me, so I have to sit down for awhile until I get use to the weight again. Oh how I love that feeling! 

As a kid, I imagined that it would feel good to be super fat, that it would feel all nice and soft and comfortable.

I was right, because it does feel good. I love being all soft, flabby, and weak. Being soft and weak feels very comfortable and relaxing. 

The more and more obese (and helpless) I become, the more happy and contented I feel.

So, I hope you guys can understand where I'm coming from.

And so, again I must reiterate . . . . .

THERE IS ABSOLUTELY NO SUCH THING AS BEING TOO FAT! 

THE FATTER, THE BETTER!


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 1, 2008)

Teddy, do you like being around other people? Your posts make you sound like you are often alone.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Jan 1, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Teddy, do you like being around other people? Your posts make you sound like you are often alone.



I have friends. 

I have a girlfriend, she's black, in her 30s, has her hair done up in wild dreadlocks, has a great sense of humor, always laughing, and she's fat.

She has a big round belly that makes her look pregnant, like she's way overdue, but she's not pregnant, she just has a really big belly, and she has a nice big round butt and short chunky thunder thighs. 

I love her big round belly, it drives me wild!  

We are very close friends. She understands that I'm unable to have sex, but I can still be very loving and affectionate, so when she drops by to see me, we give each other a nice big chubby hug!

She also likes being fat, and when I once said that we fat people are God's babies, she laughed, and said that she liked that. 

I have another lady friend who sometimes comes down from Las Cruces New Mexico to see me. She thinks I'm cute, and she says I have nice legs, fat little Dutch boy legs.

My girlfriends prefer to see me wearing shorts instead of long pants because they like my short chunky legs.

Also, since I'm on disability, I have a house keeper who comes on Mondays, Wednesdays, Fridays, and Saturday afternoon to clean up my apartment and fix my lunch for me. Since I have arthritis in my knees and ankles and problems with my lower back, I'm unable to do my housework.

Anyway, she's really cute, even though she is slender. She says that I'm one of her favorite clients. She likes her fat clients more because we are less demanding, more gentle. She's a real chatter-box and likes to talk a lot, so we enjoy engaging in conversations. We even enjoy telling jokes that are of adult subject matter. 

She loves fat people, and she thinks all fat people are really cute! When she's done working and it's time for her to go, before she leaves she gives me a hug, a kiss on the cheek, and a pat on my belly.

She calls me honey or baby. 

So, I'm not all alone in the world. My friends take care of me and they protect me from people who are mean and aggressive because of my timid and docile nature. 

And so, I'm fat and happy.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Jan 1, 2008)

Teddy, 

Are you aware that you repeat yourself over and over in your posts, sometimes even in successive sentences??


----------



## Teddy Bear (Jan 1, 2008)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Teddy,
> 
> Are you aware that you repeat yourself over and over in your posts, sometimes even in successive sentences??



Sorry about that! 

I guess it's one of the side effects of hypogonadism and falling testosterone levels. It does have an effect on one's mind. Sometimes I'm not fully aware that I repeat myself.

I've also become emotionally fragile. I avoid watching sad movies on TV because I cry uncontrollably, and when I see something funny and amusing, I laugh and giggle uncontrollably like a silly little fat girl.

But most of the time, I feel peaceful and calm. 

I also hate watching sports on TV, and prefer to watch documentaries instead. When I was younger, violent movies didn't bother me, but now, I can't stand violence. 

I don't like these super Macho actors. The only sport I enjoy watching is Sumo Wrestling. I think Sumo wrestlers are cute, and they are gentle and docile, not violent like most jocks.

Yes, I've noticed all kinds of side effects of low testosterone, but that's what I get for being such an obese little glutton.

But my favorite side effect of low testosterone is the weight gain and being soft and weak and comfortable in my nice soft plump round body.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 1, 2008)

Teddy I gotta ask. What is the attraction for you to being a *baby* ??


----------



## love dubh (Jan 1, 2008)

> Also, since I'm on disability, I have a house keeper who comes on Mondays, Wednesdays, Fridays, and Saturday afternoon to clean up my apartment and fix my lunch for me.



I have a friend on disability. The checks are constantly overdue and she is just able to feed/clothe/shelter herself and her child, nevermind order maid service. I call shenanigans on this.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Jan 1, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Teddy I gotta ask. What is the attraction for you to being a *baby* ??



It is my hope, that through increasing obesity, that I will eventually take on a somewhat more effeminate or infantile appearance. 

I'm already beginning to get those little dimples like you see on the backs of fat baby hands, and because of my falling testosterone levels I've been losing my chest hairs, what little I have anyway, taking on a more smooth appearance.

If it makes me happy, than that is all that really matters! 

I'm addicted, not just to food, but I'm addicted to being fat in and of itself.

The more fat I have on my body, the more fat I desire!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 1, 2008)

To be honest - this is very disturbing to me.





Teddy Bear said:


> It is my hope, that through increasing obesity, that I will eventually take on a somewhat more effeminate or infantile appearance.
> 
> I'm already beginning to get those little dimples like you see on the backs of fat baby hands, and because of my falling testosterone levels I've been losing my chest hairs, what little I have anyway, taking on a more smooth appearance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Teddy Bear (Jan 1, 2008)

love dubh said:


> I have a friend on disability. The checks are constantly overdue and she is just able to feed/clothe/shelter herself and her child, nevermind order maid service. I call shenanigans on this.



I get my Social Security and SSI in direct deposit in my bank account, so I don't have to wait for checks to come in the mail.

Yes, my checks use to come late in the mail, but since I got direct deposit, my money comes on time.

I got low income housing through HUD, so my rent is cheap, and I don't have to pay for utilities.

Because I'm on SSI for disability, I was able to get a house keeper who comes for three hours on Mondays, Wednesdays, Fridays, and Saturdays. In El Paso Texas, we have services like Always Caring and others to choose from.

So, tell your friend to have her disability checks come in direct deposit. First she needs to get a checking account with a bank, then if she gets direct deposite in her bank account, her money will come on time.

She could also apply for low income housing through HUD, so there are ways to solve these problems.


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 1, 2008)

Teddy, I can't tell you how awesome I think your attitude is. The world would be a better place if more people could embrace their passions the way you do. I also wish some of these people could be female and into the sort've stuff I am. While I'm at it, some ponies please *shrug*. Best of luck in the new year!

[edit]
Sorry, upon further inspection I feel that I find you a bit graphic, creepy, and locquacious. Still, love the spirit, though.
[/edit]



Teddy Bear said:


> It is my hope, that through increasing obesity, that I will eventually take on a somewhat more effeminate or infantile appearance.
> 
> I'm already beginning to get those little dimples like you see on the backs of fat baby hands, and because of my falling testosterone levels I've been losing my chest hairs, what little I have anyway, taking on a more smooth appearance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shosh (Jan 1, 2008)

Teddy Bear said:


> I get my Social Security and SSI in direct deposit in my bank account, so I don't have to wait for checks to come in the mail.
> 
> Yes, my checks use to come late in the mail, but since I got direct deposit, my money comes on time.
> 
> ...




Teddy I am not critical of the fact that you want to get fatter etc etc, that is your choice. Let me just say that I have a neurological condition and I struggle on some days, but I have rejected being on disability and I work full time. I also do my own housework.
Look I understand that some people need to be on disability and that is fine, but to do nothing for yourself? That I cannot agree with, sorry.
I do wish you well all the same though.

Susannah


----------



## Teddy Bear (Jan 1, 2008)

Totmacher said:


> Teddy, I can't tell you how awesome I think your attitude is. The world would be a better place if more people could embrace their passions the way you do. I also wish some of these people could be female and into the sort've stuff I am. While I'm at it, some ponies please *shrug*. Best of luck in the new year!
> 
> [edit]
> Sorry, upon further inspection I feel that I find you a bit graphic, creepy, and locquacious. Still, love the spirit, though.
> [/edit]



Thank you very much! 

Yeah, I guess I do get a bit too graphic in my descriptions, and it does kind of creep some people out, but I happen to be an extreme Gainer.

I really enjoy all the things that comes with extreme obesity, such has having difficulty reaching around behind myself and needing to use a pair of tongs as a tissue paper holder, or having my lower belly hanging down over my male equipment, making it physically impossible to have sex, or having to struggle to get up out of my bed in the mornings, having difficulty getting around, I love all of these things, because they serve as constant reminders of my increasing obesity.

I'm looking forward to when I will have to struggle to squeeze my way through the doorways in public buildings and having people look on with awestruck wonder.

I have broken wooden chairs under my weight in restaurants as I was sitting down. I have broken beds in motels rooms, and I even broken the front wheel suspension in a small car as it went over a bump just due to my weight.

When I ride on the city bus, I take up two seats when I sit down. I love my size and weight, and I want to add even more to it.

Well, anyway, I'm glad you understand my passions when it comes to the joy I find in becoming more and more obese.

I'm a very passionate and emotional person, and I love my ever increasing obesity and all the comes with it!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 1, 2008)

Teddy Bear said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> Yeah, I guess I do get a bit too graphic in my descriptions, and it does kind of creep some people out, but I happen to be an extreme Gainer.
> 
> ...


 
Are you on disability because of your weight?


----------



## Teddy Bear (Jan 1, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Are you on disability because of your weight?



No, I have other physical disabilities such as arthritis in my knees and ankles. Also I injured my left knee when I was four and fell out of a car.

As a kid, I walked with a limp, I could not run, I was lucky to be able to walk, I was lousy at sports, and in school I was often bullied around because I didn't like sports, the ol' Nerds and Geeks Vs. the Jocks typ of thing in our schools.

My physical activities were limited which helped to contribute to my obesity.

OK, I had some emotional issues in school.

When I was only in the 3rd grade, I was already reading at the high school and adult level, and when I was 13 I once scored 150 points on a standard IQ test. Astronomy was my favorite subject, and enjoyed reading.

Now, this was back in the 60s when good ol' President Kennedy was on his physical fitness kick, advising Americans that they needed more exercise and suggested 50 mile hikes.

Well, thanks to that, the quality of education in our schools has been steadily declining. I was once suspended from school because I failed to climb a rope in a gymnasium. I was unable to climb that stupid rope because of my injured knee.

In the 5th grade, I had my first male teacher, and he was really Gung Ho when it came to physical fitness, and would often ridicule some of the kids and embarrass them in front of the class if they were either too fat, or did not perform well in the Gym for whatever reason.

Once a week, our class went to the library. One day, I saw this Astronomy book that I wanted, but my teacher would not allow me to check it out, so we got into an argument, when he dragged me out into the hallway, grabbed me by the shoulders and pushed me up against the wall. My head struck the corner of the concrete block wall and I almost blacked out. i have a concussion, and for a few years after that, I had dizzy spells. The following year, that teacher was fired from his job, and could not get a job teaching anywhere after that.

In high school, I had this one science teacher who was also the school's football coach, so during football season, he was too busy coaching his team of prefrontally lobotomized baboons to teach in his science class, so he would set up a movie projector in the classroom and go out the door, and leave us all sitting in the dark watching a bunch of stupid cartoons.

Yeah, thanks to the physical fitness craze our schools were more interested in sports, winning football games, instead of teaching science and math. It's no wonder that so many high school students today can barely read at the 5th grade level. 

Also, in my high school, we had a lot of drug dealers, and I was under constant peer group pressure to try drugs. Well, I made a stupid mistake, turning in a couple of dope pushers who had been harassing me. After that, my life was threatened, and was being constantly harassed, my note books torn up, and in the art class, my oil paintings were destroyed.

I had to leave high school, had a nervous break down, spent three weeks in a mental hospital, where I was sexually molested, actually raped, by an older man, so by the time I was 18, I was so messed up mentally that my parents had to help me to apply for disability.

Then back in the 1960s, during the Viet Nam war, when I turned 18, I had to register for the draft. How nice! I could not get a decent education in school, but I had to face the possibility of getting drafted, going to Viet Nam, and fighting and perhaps having to die for a country of preforntally lobotomized baboons! 

Well, I was fortunate that I didn't pass the physical for the Army because I was about 120 pounds overweight, so I was glad that I did have toi worry about being drafted to fight in Viet Nam. Also, I had deliberately fattened myself up so that the Army would reject me.

Anyway, that basically the story. I don't wish to go into any more painful details, and just typing this up was emotionally stressful.

Don't wish to talk about this anymore. OK???


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 1, 2008)

like just tossing out ideas.

But.

If people don't engage this guy, we maybe won't ever have to read about the tong thing again.

Just a thought.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 1, 2008)

caution...caution...caution...


----------



## Teddy Bear (Jan 1, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> like just tossing out ideas.
> 
> But.
> 
> ...



Well, lets be realistic here. OK?

Right now I'm close to 400 pounds, and I hope to hit 500 pounds someday, perhaps a year from now, and then, perhaps in a few more years getting up to 600 or 700 pounds.

Now lets face it. When we get that big, we are going to have some issues to contend with, such as personal hygiene and mobility.

So, I believe that if you love obesity as much as I do, then you'll have to be prepared to embrace all that which comes with extreme obesity and adress the issues that will certainly come up. 

Otherwise, if you're not prepared to deal with these issues, then you have no business trying to deliberately gain in the first place.

So, if you love growing fatter and fatter, you'll have to be prepared to deal with these issues that are going to come up along the path you have chosen to reach your goal.

On the other hand, if you simply want to keep on gaining without dealing with the personal hygiene issues, then just simply don't bother to wipe or bath yourself, and just be contented to be a great big obese and happy lazy slob. 

That's also cool!  

Again, whatever makes you happy! Whatever floats your boat!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 1, 2008)

Is it me or do some of these posts belong in the erotic weight gain board?


----------



## Teddy Bear (Jan 1, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Is it me or do some of these posts belong in the erotic weight gain board?



You know, you're absolutely right!

I guess a lot of the stuff I have been saying has been too erotic for this particular subject.

But when you believe, as I do, that there is no such thing as being too fat, even if personal hygiene and mobility issues come up, then naturally, since I believe that the fatter the better, the subject is going to become somewhat erotic.

About a month ago, I was in a private chat with a young lady (I won't mention her name) who weighed about 650 pounds. She said that she wanted to get up to 700 pounds real soon, and she also talked about how hard it was to wipe herself and that she actually enjoyed the difficulty of reaching behind.

So, I know I'm not alone in this, that there are other people out there who enjoy every aspect of obesity, even the personal hygiene and mobility aspects as well.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 1, 2008)

Teddy Bear said:


> You know, you're absolutely right!
> 
> I guess a lot of the stuff I have been saying has been too erotic for this particular subject.
> 
> ...



Take it to the erotic weight gain forum.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 1, 2008)

Teddy Bear said:


> No, I have other physical disabilities such as arthritis in my knees and ankles. Also I injured my left knee when I was four and fell out of a car.
> 
> As a kid, I walked with a limp, I could not run, I was lucky to be able to walk, I was lousy at sports, and in school I was often bullied around because I didn't like sports, the ol' Nerds and Geeks Vs. the Jocks typ of thing in our schools.
> 
> ...


 

Ummm, ok. I only asked one question though. Thanks for the essay.


----------



## waldo (Jan 1, 2008)

k1009 said:


> You know what I find really interesting about your post? The fact that I, as a smaller fat girl feel the same way on the other side of things. Am I the one that's acceptable to date but not good enough to turn FAs on? No one's going to ask me to cyber but I bet they'd have no problem taking me home to meet their family or their friends.
> 
> I find fat and people who enjoy it to be very, very confusing.



This is the probably the best point made in this whole thread (although I must admit to not having read the whole thing). I wonder if this is a rather common sentiment of smaller BBWs to be frustrated that their man obviously desires larger women but may have 'settled' for a smaller / less conspicuous one. More commonly I think is that the girlfriend/wife isn't even aware of their man's attractions to fat women. Typically these guys will not object too much to (and will more likely relish) their wife gaining weight during the course of the relationship. This is a scenario that probably plays out more often than people realize.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, the bottom line is, I don't believe that it is ever possible to be too fat.

I hope some day that I will need to sit down on two King Sizes mattresses with my legs way out in front, my butt protruding out about 3 feet behind me, my belly completely covering my legs so that only my feet will show under my massive belly, being 7 feet wide across my chest, 9 feet wide at the waist, and 12 feet wide across my hips, my arms laying straight out on the sides of my massive body, being unable to bend my arms at the elbows, and the only movement that I will still be capable of, will be to wiggle my fingers and toes and blink my eyes.

And then. I will want to keep on gaining even more weight!


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 2, 2008)

blah, blah, blah. rinse and repeat.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 2, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> blah, blah, blah. rinse and repeat.


 

hahahahahahahaha!



HA!


----------



## love dubh (Jan 2, 2008)

Entertaining troll is entertaining. 

:eat1: Mmm, pass the popcorn!


----------



## k1009 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think Teddy is a troll, I've seen him around on other sites and there can't be that many "gentleman" with an adult baby fetish trying to convert to Judaism out there, at least not that many who'll keep up the same character for at least a few years. He's been reprimanded somewhere else for warbling on about his life when it had absolutely no relevance to the topic at hand. I guess that's what loneliness does for you. 

It's not Teddy's fat fantasies that disgust me, but the way he discusses his other infantilism and humiliation kinks as though everyone should share them. Yeah, this is the weight board but most people with out there kinks know better than to bring them up in untested waters. It's like he wants us to point and laugh so he can go whack off satisfied that he's so utterly repulsive that even fat people can't stomach him. Way to go using us all as jackoff fodder, Teddy. Whatever happened to consensual kink? People expressed doubt about your fetishes so instead of attempting to explain them in a way that would educate and enlighten the board you launch into long and repetitive sonnets about your tiny penis, not just your penis but your *tiny* penis. Is this even in the spirit of fat sexuality? It's just self-serving wank, literally. 

Seriously, there's a reason we regular perverts have disowned adult babies. 

Waldo, thanks for the compliment . It's one of the reasons I've decided to never date a self declared FA. I worry about being the girl they've settled for. I know not all FAs fetishise fat in this way, and can be perfectly satisfied with a woman whose weight is not particularly high, but it's that percentage of hypocrites who freak me out big time. Not that I have much to worry about, it's not like FAs exist in Australia</grumble>.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Teddy,

I need to revise my previous post. I think if you are a man of independent means and you are able to fund your own lifestyle, go nuts and gain all the weight you want.
If you are on disability does it not make a mockery of the system, that you are living off the public purse and deliberately gaining?
I am aware that the moderators want the weight board to be a safe space for people to post, and I am trying to be respectful of that. 
I am not against your desire to gain,if that is what gives you happiness. I just feel that doing it on the public slate is not kosher.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Jan 2, 2008)

Teddy Bear said:


> Well, lets be realistic here. OK?



I can't believe Teddy has advised someone else to be realistic LOL!!

Pot, kettle, black etc etc


----------



## Teddy Bear (Jan 2, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hey Teddy,
> 
> I need to revise my previous post. I think if you are a man of independent means and you are able to fund your own lifestyle, go nuts and gain all the weight you want.
> If you are on disability does it not make a mockery of the system, that you are living off the public purse and deliberately gaining?
> ...



HELLO!!!

Last time I checked, there was no law telling me how I can spend my check. 

I don't tell any of you here how to spend your money, so how I spend mine is no one's business but my own.

I pay my rent, I pay my bills on time, I don't use drugs, I haven't broken any laws, I'm not harming anyone else.

Also, I only spend about $120 dollars a month on groceries, which is really no more than what the average person spends.

I just happen to be able to gain very easily. Most people who weigh 400 pounds consume about 5000 calories per day. The last time I counted everything I ate in a day, it only came out to about 2,600 calories per day.

I just happen to be an easy gainer because I have a very slow metabolism. I can still gain weight on less than 1,500 calories per day, only not as fat as I do now.

Anyway, I don't tell you what to do with your money, so don't tell me waht to do with mine. OK?


----------



## Shosh (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Teddy,

Food must be cheap where you live because I spend about a $100 per week on groceries.I don't eat a lot also.

At any rate as I said I am not against you doing what brings you happiness. As for telling you what to do, while you are receiving public money from disability people will have some interest to see that it is being spent prudently.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Jan 2, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hey Teddy,
> 
> Food must be cheap where you live because I spend about a $100 per week on groceries.I don't eat a lot also.
> 
> At any rate as I said I am not against you doing what brings you happiness. As for telling you what to do, while you are receiving public money from disability people will have some interest to see that it is being spent prudently.



I live alone, so I only have to buy groceries for myself.

No, I don't waste my money. As I said, I pay my bills on time, and what is left over I spend on food and clothing, and I put a little bit aside in savings.

Nobody tells you what to do with your money.

But you assume because I'm on disability that I don't have the same right to my own privacy as you do.

So, people who are handicapped have to account to everybody else on how they use their money???

But in the meantime, some prefrontally lobotomized baboon who can't read beyond the second grade level is making over 2 million dollars every year, just for kicking a hunk of pigskin over an iron post, and he can rape our women and get away with it because he was some dig deal super jock who scored touchdowns for Home Town High.

Yet nobody complains about that, but instead you come down on some poor obese little cripple who's only getting a lousy $600 per month!

You want to pry into my own personal affairs, you want me to account to you what I do with every dollar I have? 

What next? Wanna take away my right to vote???

Also I might add, although I came from a poor family, we were not a welfare family. My parents were factory workers, and they paid taxes, and we paid taxes on a house we bought.

My parents paid school taxes, the same taxes that paid for the astronomy book that some teacher would not allow me to read, the same teacher who bashed my head against a concrete block wall, my parent's school taxes paid his salary, and the Physical Education instructor who had me suspended from school because I failed to climb a stupid rope in a gymnasium, my parent's school taxes paid his salary and for the rope in the Gymnasium, so my parents paid taxes for an education that I was not allowed to receive! 

I would like to have all of that money back.

So, my disability check is actually my retirement pension for being a human punching bag and a human tackling dummy.

And it doesn't pay much either.

But some lobotomized baboon who might someday rape your sister or your daughter is making 2 million dollars just for chasing a ball.

Personally, I think football players should all be ground up and made into lunch meat to feed the homeless!

Now, what do you think of that???

No, there is no such thing as being too fat. 

But there is such a thing as being too muscle-bound, and having too little brains!


----------



## k1009 (Jan 2, 2008)

Teddy Bear said:


> But some lobotomized baboon who might someday rape your sister or your daughter is making 2 million dollars just for chasing a ball.
> 
> Personally, I think football players should all be ground up and made into lunch meat to feed the homeless!
> 
> ...



(snipped for clarity and emphasis).

For someone who talks about being a passive wimp, you're very aggressive, especially towards someone who asked her question quite politely. 

Does that $120 a month for groceries take into account food stamps and food bank contributions to your pantry? Shosh, as I understand it the American welfare system likes to police a recipient's spending so contributes part of the monies received in the form of subsidised rent and food vouchers. Even on limited calories you'd be hard pressed to spend $120 a month.

Nothing at all wrong with gaining on your own dollar, but when you live in a country with a limited public purse for welfare recipients and the slack being made up by private organisations, it's like Shosh said, not exactly kosher to be looking for handouts. Anyway, it's your life, you want to scam the welfare system and the kindness of others, go ahead and do so. You can be a poster child for welfare abuse, like the 0.0000000000005% of single mothers who are spitting out babies to milk the system. But that doesn't mean people can't call you on it. 

This is a safe haven for weight gain fantasies, not crowing about your wanting to be an adult baby and getting all you can from disability. It's like you're using the weight gain forum to promote a hidden agenda; we all know that you probably won't get as fat as you really want to be, especially at your age, but you can easily indulge in infantilism and humiliation play regardless of your size. Lacking any offline partner you parade around your need to be a big ol' baby and have people make fun of you and then you toddle off for a cigarette once the snickering has died down and the topic's been locked. Pretty sleazy way to get your kicks, mate.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Teddy,

I hope that you will know some peace in your life. I have had my struggles in my life also, but I do not let that define who I am. 

As I have said, if you get happiness out of gaining then that is your decision, I just think you should fund the lifestyle yourself is all.
Dealing in realities, one does not get to be 500,600 pounds etc by eating only a small amount. It just doesn't happen. I don't believe in the whole metabolism theory. One gets to be that weight by eating vast amounts of food and often.

Shosh


----------



## Teddy Bear (Jan 2, 2008)

k1009 said:


> (snipped for clarity and emphasis).
> 
> For someone who talks about being a passive wimp, you're very aggressive, especially towards someone who asked her question quite politely.
> 
> Does that $120 a month for groceries take into account food stamps and food bank contributions to your pantry? Shosh, as I understand it the American welfare system likes to police a recipient's spending so contributes part of the monies received in the form of subsidised rent and food vouchers. Even on limited calories you'd be hard pressed to spend $120 a month.



I only get 10 dollars per month on my EBT (food stamp) card. My rent is only $183 dollars per month since I got my housing through HUD, and I very seldom go to a food bank, because there are people worse off than I am who need it more than I do.

Also, I do my own cooking instead of eating out at fast food joints. It's much cheaper that way. 

And no, I'm not scamming the system. My disability is partially physical and partially due to mental issues.

Lets talk about people who commit violent assaults, lets talk about bullying, lets talk about kids being sexually molested, as I was!!!

Those are the people you should really be coming down on, NOT ME!!!

Also, they should take Physical Education out of our schools, shut down the Gymnasiums, or convert then into concert halls or planetariums.

School is where one is suppose to get an education. 

The Gymnasium is where students are judged based on their looks or physical abilities a place where fat kids get harassed and bullied around and the bullying carries over into the classrooms and the playgrounds afterwards.

Also, people who are physically handicapped should get free schooling so that it will be easier for them to be employed and earn their own money, instead of being suspended from school because they fail to climb a stupid rope.

And football players should be pushing boxcars, something more useful, instead of being paid millions just for chasing balls.

So, stop coming down on me, and take your anger out on the real culprits, the over-paid rapists kicking hunks of pigskin!


----------



## k1009 (Jan 2, 2008)

Teddy Bear said:


> I only get 10 dollars per month on my EBT (food stamp) card. My rent is only $183 dollars per month since I got my housing through HUD, and I very seldom go to a food bank, because there are people worse off than I am who need it more than I do.
> 
> Also, I do my own cooking instead of eating out at fast food joints. It's much cheaper that way.
> 
> ...



I'm stunned. I guess you'll need another few hundred pounds to counter this load of aggression. 

Now might be the time for me to bow out. Can't risk another infraction.
/be kind to me, mods. I'm young, naive, I lack impulse control and I like to read about deviant sexuality, can I really be blamed?????


----------



## Teddy Bear (Jan 2, 2008)

I just want to say, when it comes to being aggressive.

I'm too soft and weak to be physically aggressive. That is why in the past I was so easily bullied around.

I didn't care for sports, spent most of my time reading, but when my back is being pushed to the wall, I can't get verbally aggressive.

Hence the term, "fat and sassy" which I can be sometimes.

I'm too soft and weak to fight, and too fat and heavy to run.

So, I can only defend myself verbally, instead of physically. I stand up for what I believe in. 

I'm a wimp, but I'm not a coward.


----------



## waldo (Jan 2, 2008)

k1009 said:


> I don't think Teddy is a troll, I've seen him around on other sites and there can't be that many "gentleman" with an adult baby fetish trying to convert to Judaism out there, at least not that many who'll keep up the same character for at least a few years. He's been reprimanded somewhere else for warbling on about his life when it had absolutely no relevance to the topic at hand. I guess that's what loneliness does for you.
> 
> It's not Teddy's fat fantasies that disgust me, but the way he discusses his other infantilism and humiliation kinks as though everyone should share them. Yeah, this is the weight board but most people with out there kinks know better than to bring them up in untested waters. It's like he wants us to point and laugh so he can go whack off satisfied that he's so utterly repulsive that even fat people can't stomach him. Way to go using us all as jackoff fodder, Teddy. Whatever happened to consensual kink? People expressed doubt about your fetishes so instead of attempting to explain them in a way that would educate and enlighten the board you launch into long and repetitive sonnets about your tiny penis, not just your penis but your *tiny* penis. Is this even in the spirit of fat sexuality? It's just self-serving wank, literally.
> 
> Seriously, there's a reason we regular perverts have disowned adult babies.



While the weight board is supposed to be safe harbor for weight gain and related fantasies, the sissy-boy/infantilism fetish is a different issue, and I agree that just because he is mixing it in with a fat theme doesn't necessarily make it appropriate to this forum. My opinion is Teddy's material belongs in the fiction section of the Dimensions forums.



k1009 said:


> Waldo, thanks for the compliment . It's one of the reasons I've decided to never date a self declared FA. I worry about being the girl they've settled for. I know not all FAs fetishise fat in this way, and can be perfectly satisfied with a woman whose weight is not particularly high, but it's that percentage of hypocrites who freak me out big time. Not that I have much to worry about, it's not like FAs exist in Australia</grumble>.



I don't think you should be closed off to the possibility of dating FAs. Keep in mind that it is also a common problem for women involved with non-FAs to be the woman he 'settled for' rather than the woman of his dreams, who in most cases will be out of his league. The difference is that the SSBBW of the FA's fantasies would seem to be very attainable. Also, as I mentioned, you may end up with a non-declared FA who you may think is with you in spite of your larger size but who is really secretly hoping you will fatten up for him. It may be preferable to be with someone who is honest about his intentions and attractions, and of course if it is a good relationship he will be attracted to many other important characteristics of yours besides the size of your body. Plus there are many FAs who prefer smaller fat women . And there are definately FAs in Australia since several have been regular posters on this forum. Best Wishes


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 2, 2008)

> While the weight board is supposed to be safe harbor for weight gain and related fantasies, the sissy-boy/infantilism fetish is a different issue, and I agree that just because he is mixing it in with a fat theme doesn't necessarily make it appropriate to this forum. My opinion is Teddy's material belongs in the fiction section of the Dimensions forums.



Actually, it belongs on another board altogether. One whose purpose is to discuss that particular kink. Whatever it is he's into, his clear and obvious purpose is to make people say 'Ewww. Nasty.' He's done that, even though most posters here, like k1009, don't want to get infractions over something like this.

I have seen a few other posters of this kind who have some other kink in addition to weight gain/feederism, and they assume it will be welcomed here. People need to understand this board is to discuss one type of kink only, and it's wrong to bring other stuff into the mix with the belief that since this is supposed to be a safe and non judgemental place, that anyone who posts here is going to accept anything.

Oh, and he's not lonely. He's got that fat black girlfriend with the wild dreads and the housekeeper.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 2, 2008)

Rather interesting how discussions of sadistic feeder fantasies get defended _ad nauseam_ here, but a fantasy of happy solo gaining and infantilism is treated as inappropriate and sick, either because of the content or the fact it's not really Dimensions-related. I personally don't agree with either of the above-mentioned 'ideas', but the disparity of the discussions is rather...odd.

Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 2, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Rather interesting how discussions of sadistic feeder fantasies get defended _ad nauseam_ here, but a fantasy of happy solo gaining and infantilism is treated as inappropriate and sick, either because of the content or the fact it's not really Dimensions-related. I personally don't agree with either of the above-mentioned 'ideas', but the disparity of the discussions is rather...odd.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks I guess.



this board is for discussion of feederism and weight gain fantasies. See the little tag on the front of the thread? Fantasies don't need defending...but people's right to discuss them apparently does.

This board is not for a discussion of infantilism or other fetishes or fantasies, so posters have a right to point out that this is not the place for them.

Since you've made it clear you don't like this stuff, why not stick to other threads rather than coming here and expressing your distaste. Doing so violates the rules whether you like it or not.


----------



## CrankySpice (Jan 2, 2008)

I wanna be a football her-o.
I wanna be a rock star.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Jan 2, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> this board is for discussion of feederism and weight gain fantasies. See the little tag on the front of the thread? Fantasies don't need defending...but people's right to discuss them apparently does.
> 
> This board is not for a discussion of infantilism or other fetishes or fantasies, so posters have a right to point out that this is not the place for them.
> 
> Since you've made it clear you don't like this stuff, why not stick to other threads rather than coming here and expressing your distaste. Doing so violates the rules whether you like it or not.



OK, I just want to make one thing clear about my "infantilism fetish" as some of you have referred to it.

I didn't say that I wanted to be a baby again, but merely that I hope that through increasing obesity that I will take on a somewhat effeminate or infantile appearance.

In the past, I have noticed, how some guys who are kind of pear-shaped, that with increasing obesity, they often take on a more effeminate appearance because of how the fat is distributed.

And some people began to look more infantile with increasing obesity, having those four dimples on the backs of their hands like you see on fat little baby hands, and their faces become more rounded out, causing them to look more baby-faced.

I mean, take a look at some of these guys who weigh over 700 pounds, at Brook Heaven or Andover Village where they take care of the super obese. If you had seen them on The Discovery Health Channel or TLC The Learning Channel, you would probably agree that these guys look kind of infantile.

So, what I really meant to say, is that I hope to take on a more infantile appearance with increasing obesity.

Now, there is nothing wrong with that.

So, it's only natural that with increasing obesity, we take on a more soft and weak appearance, looking more infantile.

What do you expect the super super obese to look like???

Klingon Warriors???

HELLO!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 2, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> this board is for discussion of feederism and weight gain fantasies. See the little tag on the front of the thread? Fantasies don't need defending...but people's right to discuss them apparently does.
> 
> This board is not for a discussion of infantilism or other fetishes or fantasies, so posters have a right to point out that this is not the place for them.
> 
> Since you've made it clear you don't like this stuff, why not stick to other threads rather than coming here and expressing your distaste. Doing so violates the rules whether you like it or not.



Seonded.

It's really not that hard of a concept.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 2, 2008)

Teddy Bear said:


> OK, I just want to make one thing clear about my "infantilism fetish" as some of you have referred to it.
> 
> I didn't say that I wanted to be a baby again, but merely that I hope that through increasing obesity that I will take on a somewhat effeminate or infantile appearance.
> 
> ...



The only thing I'll add here is that the people you've referenced at Brookhaven and other assisted living facilities are there for a reason: namely, it's either lose weight or die ... or because they can no longer care for themselves. 

In the past, I've had clients on my caseload who were morbidly obese, and reached a point where they could no longer take an active role in their own care ... and if they were lucky enough to have family members (some don't), the burden of caregiving became too much for elderly parents or over-extended siblings/spouses. They ended up in nursing homes, many times against their wishes. I can't imagine a fate worse than that ... to be living in a room in a cold, sterile environment that dictates when you eat/sleep/move your bowels/bathe ... at the ripe old age of 47 or 52 or ... basically, far too young to be living in such a place. I find it very disheartening and extremely sad. I can't imagine the mindset that would wish for this type of thing. I just wonder, Teddy, if you've thought through to the possible consequences of long-term severe morbid obesity.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Jan 2, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> The only thing I'll add here is that the people you've referenced at Brookhaven and other assisted living facilities are there for a reason: namely, it's either lose weight or die ... or because they can no longer care for themselves.
> 
> In the past, I've had clients on my caseload who were morbidly obese, and reached a point where they could no longer take an active role in their own care ... and if they were lucky enough to have family members (some don't), the burden of caregiving became too much for elderly parents or over-extended siblings/spouses. They ended up in nursing homes, many times against their wishes. I can't imagine a fate worse than that ... to be living in a room in a cold, sterile environment that dictates when you eat/sleep/move your bowels/bathe ... at the ripe old age of 47 or 52 or ... basically, far too young to be living in such a place. I find it very disheartening and extremely sad. I can't imagine the mindset that would wish for this type of thing. I just wonder, Teddy, if you've thought through to the possible consequences of long-term severe morbid obesity.



Yes, I agree that being in institutions like Brook Heaven or Andover Village is no place to live, and these people living in those places are not the happy Gainers or Feedees that some of us are here in these forums. It really sucks to be in places like that.

They are people who are unhappy being obese and want desperately to lose weight, or as you said, some of them were placed their by their families against their will, and some of them are so addicted to food, and have no desire to lose weight, and will cheat on their diets, they are unhappy because they are constantly being told what to do.

Anyway, I was merely pointing out that the big fat 700 pound guys in those places have taken on an infantile appearance, so I was only using Brook Heaven and Andover Village as an example.

So, there should be another alternative. 

How about setting up special resort towns or special nursing homes for the happy Gainers and Feedees who have become immobile, but are still perfectly happy and contented being so enormously obese. A place where their food is not restricted, where they can eat as much as they like, become as plump as they please, and be taken care of, and have their own personal freedom and a place that does not look like a cold sterile environment, but a place that looks like a really nice resort home. 

I remember years ago, I saw a commercial advertising such a place, a sort of "Fat Camp" not where people go to lose weight, but where they go to gain weight, and become even fatter. But it was on Saturday Night Live, so it was only a spoof or a satire, but it would be nice if they really did have such a place for the happy obese. 

I would move in to live there in a New York minute!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 2, 2008)

Teddy Bear said:


> Yes, I agree that being in institutions like Brook Heaven or Andover Village is no place to live, and these people living in those places are not the happy Gainers or Feedees that some of us are here in these forums. It really sucks to be in places like that.
> 
> They are people who are unhappy being obese and want desperately to lose weight, or as you said, some of them were placed their by their families against their will, and some of them are so addicted to food, and have no desire to lose weight, and will cheat on their diets, they are unhappy because they are constantly being told what to do.
> 
> ...



Where would funding for such a happy place come from, Teddy?

And by the way, how sure are you that some of the people in Andover or Brook Haven or in hospital beds/nursing homes *aren't* perfectly content with their weight & *aren't* themselves feedees & gainers? My earlier point was that when people get to the point that they can no longer perform activities of basic, simple everyday living without major assistance ... they can then lose their ability to choose for themselves, as well. It has happened to some of my clients, who were placed in nursing homes via court order.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 2, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> The only thing I'll add here is that the people you've referenced at Brookhaven and other assisted living facilities are there for a reason: namely, it's either lose weight or die ... or because they can no longer care for themselves.
> 
> In the past, I've had clients on my caseload who were morbidly obese, and reached a point where they could no longer take an active role in their own care ... and if they were lucky enough to have family members (some don't), the burden of caregiving became too much for elderly parents or over-extended siblings/spouses. They ended up in nursing homes, many times against their wishes. I can't imagine a fate worse than that ... to be living in a room in a cold, sterile environment that dictates when you eat/sleep/move your bowels/bathe ... at the ripe old age of 47 or 52 or ... basically, far too young to be living in such a place. I find it very disheartening and extremely sad. I can't imagine the mindset that would wish for this type of thing. I just wonder, Teddy, if you've thought through to the possible consequences of long-term severe morbid obesity.



To add to what Tracy said...

You mentioned at some point, I believe, that people on another forum had stated they would be willing to care for you. But you have to ask yourself if these people realize exactly what that will, in all likelihood, entail. Are they willing to clean bedsores, excrement and other bodily fluids on a daily basis, multiple times a day? Are they willing to deal with the health issues that come up that you yourself cannot deal with because you can barely get out of bed? What will you do when the people who claim to want to help you live like this now decide it's just too much and walk out? Can you guarantee that won't happen? Is that really a position you want to risk putting yourself in? It's very easy to focus on the eroticism you find in this plan..go ahead and love being fat and relish your fantasies, but talk to people who actually live at the size you think you want to be, and realistically consider the way they live day in and day out. It's not all cuddles and sunshine, and can, in fact, get very ugly.

And yeah...when you're *choosing* to purposely make yourself an invalid on the US taxpayer's dime, we do have a right to question it. You try to shift the focus to sports stars who make millions of dollars...how does that excuse you sucking up government money so that you can lie in bed all day? At least the sports stars offer some entertainment, even at their bloated salaries (which I also find offensive, but that has nothing at all to do with your situation), and some of them actually give back to their communities through charitable programs and actions. Also, the money they get is from people who actually choose to pay to see them play, and they work hard to be the best at what they do. The money you receive is meant for people in need. I do understand that you're disabled, but based only on how you've presented yourself here, you don't speak of trying to improve your situation or find ways of being more self-sufficient, but trumpet the fact that you plan to become totally dependent on others to fund and support your existence. My feelings on your fantasies aside, I find this aspect highly offensive.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 2, 2008)

Ugh..this thread is like a car wreck..you don't want to see it..but you can't seem to look away.

I'm putting in my 2 cents worth..not that anyone cares..but just because I feel the need.

#1 I don't feel he's troll. I think he's a man exploring a life-long fantasy and a couple of kinks and feels he found an outlet to express those.

#2 I really think people need to get off his case about his disability check. Seriously, he said he hurt his knee when he was a child and never mentioned that his athritis or other issues were in direct correlation to his weight, so why flame him? That makes no sense to me at all. We have many members who or are on SSI because of their weight and or health problems related to their weight. I have yet to see any of them pressured to answer questions about their income..etc. Are his fantasies off-putting? to some..I'm sure..but he shouldn't be judged since we don't know the entire story. We only know what he's choosing to tell us and we will never know how completely truthful he's being.

#3 Someone mentioned that his other kinks don't belong here. It seems that the weight gain will...accentuate? the other fetishes, so I don't see why he can't talk about them here. We've had many other threads about personal kinks besides weight gain and even some conversations intermingled in threads about other kinks that relate. It's one of those times when you need to say "Hey..it's not my kink, but whatever floats your boat."

I have a kink..that's directly related to my fat..it's not a weight gain kink..but it's a fat kink..so I'm not sure what the big deal is. If I were to create a thread about it, it wouldn't necessarily be about weight gain, but it would be about how my kink involves my weight.

So anyways, I just think let him have his kinks and do what he feels he needs to do with his body. 

Eh. There's my two cents.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 2, 2008)

love dubh said:


> Entertaining troll is entertaining.



Love dubh called it. 

Except for maybe the entertaining part. I actually find it a bit depressing to see all the nice people here trying to patiently reason with this guy. I on the other hand, am neither nice nor patient. The guy is obviously just getting his rocks off trying to push everyone's buttons. 

Besides feeder/feedee stuff really belongs in the erotic weight gain forum.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure if its really a harmless exploration of a highly unrealistic fantasy as much as..well..

...honestly.....I can't read this without feeling like I am being used. In the way someone is used by an exhibitionist...

The posts are so breathless and ....earnest.

When does it stop being discussion and start being masturbation?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 2, 2008)

> When does it stop being discussion and start being masturbation?



I hope we can get this thread locked, as it does not seem to serve any purpose beyond upsetting many of us.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 2, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> I hope we can get this thread locked, as it does not seem to serve any purpose beyond upsetting many of us.



Just because it doesn't serve a purpose for you, doesn't mean that it doesn't for someone else.

I'm sure if we took a poll and people were honest, there would be more who felt simliar to teddy. 

If it bothers you or disturbs you, leave the thread.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 2, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> When does it stop being discussion and start being masturbation?



A lot of what's discussed on this board as well as the sub forums could be used for masturbation. Hell, some of the picture threads in the lounge, etc are probably used for the exact same thing.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Jan 2, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> And yeah...when you're *choosing* to purposely make yourself an invalid on the US taxpayer's dime, we do have a right to question it. You try to shift the focus to sports stars who make millions of dollars...how does that excuse you sucking up government money so that you can lie in bed all day? At least the sports stars offer some entertainment, even at their bloated salaries (which I also find offensive, but that has nothing at all to do with your situation), and some of them actually give back to their communities through charitable programs and actions. Also, the money they get is from people who actually choose to pay to see them play, and they work hard to be the best at what they do. The money you receive is meant for people in need. I do understand that you're disabled, but based only on how you've presented yourself here, you don't speak of trying to improve your situation or find ways of being more self-sufficient, but trumpet the fact that you plan to become totally dependent on others to fund and support your existence. My feelings on your fantasies aside, I find this aspect highly offensive.



Well, first of all, I have been making an effort to improve my situation. I'm going to get back to work on my oil paintings, and eventually put them on public display for sale. I like to do extra-terrestrial landscapes.

I had a set back, because a some years ago, I was living in a two bedroom apartment, and I had a room mate who was suppose to help pay his part of the rent and utilities, then one day he had a stroke and couldn't work anymore, so I had to fight like Hell to help him apply for SSI disability. 

It took six moths of fighting the bureaucracy before he finally got his SSI checks. Then a few years ago, he had his second stroke, suffered memory loss, became paranoid and delusional and even violent, and one evening he attacked me with a machete. I would up in the hospital for three days and my ex-room mate ended up in the slammer for nine months. My left wrist was fractured, so now, I can't play my guitar anymore.

So, I spent almost five years taking care of another person, and he took advantage of me. He was always putting me down because of my weight. I weighed just over 300 pounds at the time, and he only weighed about 170 pounds. He was actually jealous of me, because despite my obesity, me blood pressure is normal, 110/70, my cholesterol and triglycerides are actually lower then normal, yet he was the one who had high blood pressure, and high cholesterol levels. He always wondered how I could be so fat and not have high blood pressure, while he was only about half my size, and having a stroke.

Well, after spending five years taking care of someone who was ungrateful, I think it is time I was taken care of for a change. 

But now that I'm living on my own again, I have the freedom to get back to doing the things I enjoy most, like working on my oil paintings again, and perhaps making some money buy selling some of them. And I don't have to be physically strong to do that. I can be as plump as I please and in a wheel chair and still work on my oil paintings.

I also enjoy writing, and I'm in the process of writing a science fiction novel that I hope to have published some day, and perhaps make some more money.

So, work does not have to be physical, it can be mental as well, and when I was going to school, I could not get those dumb small town yokels to understand that. To them, Physical Education and sports were more important then science and math!

Now you people seem to think that just because I'm getting a disability check, that I should have to account for every penny I spend. Like I have no right to my own privacy.

So, I guess only those of you who are middle class have a right to your privacy when it comes to how you spend your money, and you don't have to be held accountable for every penny you spend.

And of course, the super rich jocks, not only to they not have to account for every dollar they spend, they don't even have to account for their crimes of violence. They can even rape our women and get away with it.

When I want to school, the jocks would beat up on the other students, and they got away with it because the schools needed then to score touchdowns for Home Town High.

They could bang our heads up against the lockers, throw us down stairs or through plate glass windows, or when some of us were out on our bicycles, they could run us off the road with their FREE Automobiles or throw pop bottle at pedestrians, and they did not have to account for it.

Yet, some of you here say I should account for every penny I spend from my check, my tiny little check of only 600 dollars.

When I was in school, I was planning on a career in science, or perhaps teaching Astronomy or working in an observatory, what those small town yokels would refer to as "sissy" stuff.

So, after being beaten and bullied around, having a mental and emotional breakdown, spending three weeks at the Cracker Factory, The Ha Ha Hilton, or whatever euphemism you prefer to use, and being sexually molested there, and being so messed up mentally, my parents had no choice but to help me apply for disability.

I should have be looking forward to a bright future. I was reading at the adult level when I was only in the 3rd grade. My mother taught me how to read when I was only 3 years old, long before I went to school. At age 13, I scored 150 points on a standard IQ test, so I should have had it made in the shade.

But NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOO!

The system screwed me, so why should I not screw them back!

Now, I'm too fat to f--k anybody, so . . . don't anybody try to f--k me!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 2, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> A lot of what's discussed on this board as well as the sub forums could be used for masturbation. Hell, some of the picture threads in the lounge, etc are probably used for the exact same thing.


*raises hand*

You rang?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 2, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> If it bothers you or disturbs you, leave the thread.



She shouldn't have to leave the fat sexuality forum because someone is trolling with off topics posts. The feeder/feedee related stuff has a protected forum. This isn't it.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 2, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> A lot of what's discussed on this board as well as the sub forums could be used for masturbation. Hell, some of the picture threads in the lounge, etc are probably used for the exact same thing.



Of course..of course...

The distinction I am trying to make tho is that one is ...well...cripes...I feel as if I am being masturbated...._against_..like a surface to rub up against ...by the very nature of the post itself.

Subtle distinction, possibly....but there we are.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Jan 2, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ugh..this thread is like a car wreck..you don't want to see it..but you can't seem to look away.
> 
> I'm putting in my 2 cents worth..not that anyone cares..but just because I feel the need.
> 
> ...



Ah! At last, someone who understands where I'm coming from!

Thank you and God bless you! 

I don't expect people to agree with me all the time, but when I'm attacked, I feel the need to defend myself.

I have never put anybody else down on these forums.

Have I ever resorted to name calling? No!

Have I ever put anybody down for their view concerning what is too fat or not too fat? No!

This forum is about "How Fat Is Too Fat?" and I happen to believe that as long as a person is happy being fat, and growing even fatter, then there is no such thing as being too fat.

OK, I have my fantasies about weighing over a ton. I know that it may not be possible, so be be realistic, since I now weigh close 400 pounds, I probably will be able to achieve maybe 700 pounds someday.

A year ago, back in January of 2007, I weighed about 340 pounds, so I have gained about 60 pounds over the past year.

I believe that I can easily gain 50 to 70 pounds each year. The weight came on real easy for me. I just have to look at food and I can gain weight.

Well, maybe that's a slight exaggeration, but you know what I mean. 

Anyway, once again, thank you very much and God bless.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> She shouldn't have to leave the fat sexuality forum because someone is trolling with off topics posts. The feeder/feedee related stuff has a protected forum. This isn't it.



You realize this is the weight board and not the lounge? Right?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 2, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Of course..of course...
> 
> The distinction I am trying to make tho is that one is ...well...cripes...I feel as if I am being masturbated...._against_..like a surface to rub up against ...by the very nature of the post itself.
> 
> Subtle distinction, possibly....but there we are.



I'm sorry you feel that way...and I'm not saying it doesn't skeeve me out to an extent..I'm just saying that we can't say that one's fantasy...is better/worse than another on a board that is for all things about fat sexuality.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 2, 2008)

Teddy you either have the worst luck of anyone I know or you're making shit up. I know which I think it is - *nudge, nudge, wink, wink*


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 2, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way...and I'm not saying it doesn't skeeve me out to an extent..I'm just saying that we can't say that one's fantasy...is better/worse than another on a board that is for all things about fat sexuality.




Oh I disagree. As fat women if someones fantasy about women like us is disturbing or scary it doesn't belong here.


----------



## CrankySpice (Jan 2, 2008)

Teddy Bear said:


> I have never put anybody else down on these forums.
> 
> Have I ever resorted to name calling? No!



Um...yes, you have. 

You've refered to football players as 'barbaric rapists' on SEVERAL of your posts. Actually, I think you expanded it at one point to include any sports players....an accusation I, personally, find extraordinarily offensive. I have several family members who've played football, including one who played professional football, and none of them were rapists. 

You paint with a broad stroke when it suits YOUR needs, but object strongly if anyone else does the same to you.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 2, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way...and I'm not saying it doesn't skeeve me out to an extent..I'm just saying that we can't say that one's fantasy...is better/worse than another on a board that is for all things about fat sexuality.



Fat Sexuality, yes.

When somebody says "I'm into weight gain and ALSO _________" then it stops being about things relevant to this board.

This board is not about infantalism, SSI, anyone getting in trouble for not being able to climb a rope, or astronomy.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 2, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> You realize this is the weight board and not the lounge? Right?



My post made that clear. 

I believe the rules are the weight board is for the discussion of general fat sexuality and the feeder/feedee stuff goes in the protected erotic weight gain forum. 

Since this is not the protected forum and the post are off topic people are well within the rules and their rights to be here and question and disagree with said posts.


----------



## Jes (Jan 2, 2008)

Teddy Bear said:


> Here he is at home wearing his swim shorts and about to take a dip in his own private swimming pool.
> 
> WOW! I really envy this guy! I wish it were me!



i don't think that's a real guy.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 2, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Fat Sexuality, yes.
> 
> When somebody says "I'm into weight gain and ALSO _________" then it stops being about things relevant to this board.
> 
> This board is not about infantalism, SSI, anyone getting in trouble for not being able to climb a rope, or astronomy.





Jack Skellington said:


> Since this is not the protected forum and the post are *off topic* people are well within the rules and their rights to be here and question and disagree with said posts.



I never said LoveBHMS needs to leave the forum, but if the thread disturbs her, it's her responsibility to leave it and allow the discussion to continue.

As Jask stated, there are off topics posts..I don't see what feet has anything to do with weight gain, but it's about fat sexuality and the mods feel it belongs here. The same thing with the infantalism. If it's in direct correlation to his weight gain, then I don't see the big issue.

We are all adults here and can choose to or not to read what's available to us. It is a web board with hundreds of people who read and contribute. We all have shared our stories at some point, in some thread when the topic was personal to us.

I just grow weary of the judgements passed on whose fantasy is ok and who's isn't. He's not talking about anything illegal. He's not talking about anything that would directly harm others. He's discussing a personal fantasy. It's a fantasy that involves gaining weight and other things as well. He's allowed to discuss those things. It's up to a mod to decide where it goes. This thread may or may not get moved. Debating where it goes is rather pointless.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 2, 2008)

Jes said:


> i don't think that's a real guy.



Are you sure?


----------



## Jes (Jan 2, 2008)

Teddy Bear said:


> We fat people, we are actually great big giant babies, because we simply don't stop growing.
> 
> !!!!!



this explains why Dims is so full of big babies!

Me too! i'm a big baby. 

If you do send that letter to R. Simmons to shock him, TB, I suggest you include a photo of you in your pink panties with it. 

Good luck meeting your goals, baby! Without them, we have nothing!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 2, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ugh..this thread is like a car wreck..you don't want to see it..but you can't seem to look away.
> 
> I'm putting in my 2 cents worth..not that anyone cares..but just because I feel the need.
> 
> ...



Hey Misty,

As I said previously I understand that some are on disability and I am fine with that. I understand that there would be some here on disability due to weight related issues. Those people are probably acutely aware of the difficulty of their personal situation and are not doing anything to make it worse. They are not here crowing about deliberately gaining at the taxpayers expense.
If Teddy wants to gain weight then let him do so at his own expense. Disability should be for those in genuine need.
I think that Teddy should visit one of these care facilities for the morbidly obese such as Brookhaven ( I have seen the documentaries as they have aired in Australia) and talk to some of the patients about the realities of their day to day lives. Super morbid obesity is not the bloody nirvana that Teddy seems to think it would be.

We all struggle with different issues, but we have to pull ourselves up by the bootstraps and go on. Should people accept no personal responsibility/accountability for their life?


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Jan 2, 2008)

Teddy Bear said:


> My sentiments exactly.
> 
> Dimensions is suppose to be a forum for Size Acceptance and even more,



How can you possibly talk about size acceptance, when you attack people for being "muscle-bound", saying 



Teddy Bear said:


> No, there is no such thing as being too fat.
> 
> But there is such a thing as being too muscle-bound, and having too little brains!



You can't have size acceptance for fat people, but not have it for body builders!!!

You've obviously had a lot of trauma in your life, and I can't help thinking that you're stated aims and goals are in response to this. I've heard of cases where women who have been raped have deliberately made themselves conventionally unattractive i.e. by gaining weight, as a defense mechanism. Have you ever thought of therapy or counselling?

Mike


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 2, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> We are all adults here and can choose to or not to read what's available to us. It is a web board with hundreds of people who read and contribute. We all have shared our stories at some point, in some thread when the topic was personal to us.
> 
> I just grow weary of the judgements passed on whose fantasy is ok and who's isn't. He's not talking about anything illegal. He's not talking about anything that would directly harm others. He's discussing a personal fantasy. It's a fantasy that involves gaining weight and other things as well. He's allowed to discuss those things.


 Adults should also learn to accept when others voice disagreement. Unless I've missed something, no one has bashed this man or "dogpiled " him..we've expressed concern over the fact that he has so openly discussed the fact that he plans to turn his fantasy into reality. It's "discussion of issues surrounding weight gain". No one has called him names or made fun of him that I've seen (although I admit I skimmed over parts of the thread), in fact, I personally encouraged him to enjoy his fantasy, even as I played devil's advocate. Just as with any other topic, if you're going to put it out there, you should expect to get feedback, positive and negative, as long as it is done so respectfully. 

As for the SSI issue...I tried to make it clear in my post that I understand that he needs it now and I don't fault him for that. I'm fully aware that some people have no choice in that. It's the notion that he plans to make himself bedridden on purpose while living on SSI that I take offense to...and as a taxpayer, I'm entitled to that opinion.


----------



## Jes (Jan 2, 2008)

Teddy Bear said:


> How about setting up special resort towns or special nursing homes for the happy Gainers and Feedees who have become immobile, but are still perfectly happy and contented being so enormously obese. A place where their food is not restricted, where they can eat as much as they like, become as plump as they please, and be taken care of, and have their own personal freedom and a place that does not look like a cold sterile environment, but a place that looks like a really nice resort home.
> 
> 
> 
> I would move in to live there in a New York minute!


I actually think this is a really great idea. The problem of course comes iwth the fact that a magical land for fatties would need to be bankrolled (heavily) by the fatties themselves. I don't think you could contribute, TB. Are there 700 lbs. Bill Gates' out there who could afford it? I don't know.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Jan 2, 2008)

OK! This forum is titled "How Fat Is Too Fat?" and we all have our own personal standards.

Some people say, if you are immobile then you're too fat.

Some will argue that, even if you are not immobile, but you can't reach around behind to wipe yourself or bath yourself, you're too fat.

Some will say, that if your belly hangs down over your genitals and it's physically impossible to have sex, then you're are too fat, even if you're still not immobile.

Then some might say, that if you can't see your feet when standing up, then you are too fat.

Some might say that being only 5 pounds overweight is too fat.

And finally, in this anorexic culture we live in, with our size zero fashion models, some would argue that if you can't see your ribs and collar bone, you are too fat, and even if you can, you're still too fat.

And now, I come along, and shock people out of their ever-lovin' gourds and say that there is no such thing as being too fat, even if your belly hangs down over your genitals and you can't have sex, or if you can't reach around to wipe or bath yourself, or even if you're immobile, as long as you're happy and contented, then you can never be too fat.

So, becoming super super obese involves all of these things that I had mentioned on this forum.

Being unable to have sex, being unable to wipe or bath yourself, or being immobile, even if you enjoy being that obese, then so be it. Whatever make a person happy, is all that matters.

As for all of the above mentioned aspects . . . . .

It all comes with the territory.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 2, 2008)

And some people would say feeding yourself to immobility is self abuse or even a death wish.

Not being able to keep yourself clean? To me? Yeah that's too fat. IMO







Teddy Bear said:


> OK! This forum is titled "How Fat Is Too Fat?" and we all have our own personal standards.
> 
> Some people say, if you are immobile then you're too fat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shosh (Jan 2, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> blah, blah, blah. rinse and repeat.




Yep. Exactly. Oy Va Voy.


----------



## Mini (Jan 2, 2008)

Teddy Bear, I say this without hyperbole or exaggeration: People like you are exactly why the fat acceptance movement will never gain traction.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 2, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> I never said LoveBHMS needs to leave the forum, but if the thread disturbs her, it's her responsibility to leave it and allow the discussion to continue.



Again this is not the protected weight gain forum and she as well as anyone else has the right to post concerns and objections. Especially concedering the off topic nature off the posts.



> I just grow weary of the judgements passed on whose fantasy is ok and who's isn't.



And I grow weary of nice well meaning people (that includes you) being taken advantage of by trolls posting off topic stuff to push peoples buttons.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Jan 2, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hey Misty,
> 
> As I said previously I understand that some are on disability and I am fine with that. I understand that there would be some here on disability due to weight related issues. Those people are probably acutely aware of the difficulty of their personal situation and are not doing anything to make it worse. They are not here crowing about deliberately gaining at the taxpayers expense.
> 
> If Teddy wants to gain weight then let him do so at his own expense.



Still want to pry into my private affairs! Eh?

Still want to tell me how to spend my money! Eh?

Let me see if I understand this correctly . . . .

You may spend your money as you see fit, but people on disability should only have the barest of necessities, and just be satisfied with a bed, a bathroom, and their three meals a day, and no entertainment whatsoever. 

Perhaps you believe that I should not even be allowed to have a TV in my apartment, or have no CD Player so I can't listen to music, or have no pleasures at all.

That I should just be content to stare at blank walls and twiddle my thumbs, because I'm physically handicapped and getting a disability check.

Meanwhile, some lobotomized baboon who can't read beyond the third grade level gets a free automobile just for kicking a hunk of pigskin over an iron post.

But I was not allowed a decent education because what I wanted to study was considered "sissy" stuff by the red neck culture I grew up it.

All those red neck scum bucKKKets should have just kept their dirty slimy hand off of me, and allowed me to pursue my interests in science, so that I could have gone on to a decent career, instead of being destroyed both physically and mentally buy all those gutter-thugs who should not have been involved in the educational system in the first place!

Again, what I do with my check is none of your damn business!


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 2, 2008)

Mini said:


> Teddy Bear, I say this without hyperbole or exaggeration: People like you are exactly why the fat acceptance movement will never gain traction.




Agreed. I'm sorry..but yeah....agreed. This fantasy is the manifestation of exactly every ugly thing ever said by ignorant people who think fat folk are a drain on society.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 2, 2008)

What little patience I have has been reached. I'm done. I'm reporting this crap.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 2, 2008)

Meanwhile, some lobotomized baboon who can't read beyond the third grade level gets a free automobile just for kicking a hunk of pigskin over an iron post.




What is it with you and you're hatred against football players? For somebody who says their docile and whimpy, you've been getting more agressive with each post.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 2, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Meanwhile, some lobotomized baboon who can't read beyond the third grade level gets a free automobile just for kicking a hunk of pigskin over an iron post.



Well, because that is considered entertainment! And, our society seems to encourage that skill more, that reading!


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Jan 2, 2008)

Teddy Bear said:


> Still want to pry into my private affairs! Eh?
> 
> Still want to tell me how to spend my money! Eh?
> 
> ...



Teddy, 

Yes, we get it. You had a rough time growing up because of jock-type football players, as you have said again and again and again. But your hatred of them is not healthy. Calling all football players racists and members of the KKK is just bizarre. I'd seriously suggest counselling or therapy.


----------



## Jane (Jan 2, 2008)

It's Christmas/New Year/Holiday vacation and people are out of school.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> What little patience I have has been reached. I'm done. I'm reporting this crap.



This one isn't any worse than the recent hardcore feeder post from the guy who said he wanted a woman who was so immobile she soiled herself in bed.

If anything he's not as bad, because it's self-abuse instead of sadism and misogyny.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 2, 2008)

Teddy Bear said:


> Still want to pry into my private affairs! Eh?
> 
> Still want to tell me how to spend my money! Eh?



I believe that no one should starve. I'm not in favor of backwards old institutions. Sucking the joy out of human life is wrong, and having a fetish is pretty common. I'm sitting in a room right now with someone who's expressed that feederism can be sexually interesting/arousing. However, why should tax payers pick up the slack for what boils down to intentional harm done to yourself on my dime?



Teddy Bear said:


> You may spend your money as you see fit, but people on disability should only have the barest of necessities, and just be satisfied with a bed, a bathroom, and their three meals a day, and no entertainment whatsoever.



Well, okay. About five days a week, fifty weeks a year, I get up and go to work. I pay for my own stuff, and a portion of my money goes to building a better society, because a better world for everyone is beneficial to me. 

However, there are only so many health aides and case workers to go around. The more time you take up, the more effort you take, the more you take from someone else. You know, people with Down's, cerebral palsy, and any number of things they'd kill a kitten to not have, but have inflicted upon them through no choice of their own. Why do you deserve more help when some guy with Down's challenges himself to go get a job that teaches him self-care, service of others, and how to be a beneficial member of the universe? Do you really think you're worse off than a person who grows up mentally retarded in a very cruel world?



Teddy Bear said:


> Perhaps you believe that I should not even be allowed to have a TV in my apartment, or have no CD Player so I can't listen to music, or have no pleasures at all.



No. People are asking you to examine whether or not the belief that people like me, who have no particular vendetta against your existence, should have more of our money taken from us to support a potentially dangerous lifestyle while people who need and deserve support have more taken from them. Your disability may be valid. And you may enjoy weight gain. However, as a member of society, you still have the same obligations we all do not to exploit limited resources. There are people on this site who are larger than you who have various problems who work, pay taxes, and had AWFUL childhoods. It doesn't make what happened to you okay, but you're not alone and still have personal responsibility.



Teddy Bear said:


> That I should just be content to stare at blank walls and twiddle my thumbs, because I'm physically handicapped and getting a disability check.
> 
> Meanwhile, some lobotomized baboon who can't read beyond the third grade level gets a free automobile just for kicking a hunk of pigskin over an iron post.



As unfair as it is, and I do think professional athletes are overpaid, people find it worth the price. You doing nothing is not useful or entertaining. Therefore, it's not a highly paid position. My job doesn't pay two mill a year. Why? It's necessary, but doesn't require enough specialized training and isn't unique enough to warrant millions. People damn sure don't find it entertaining.



Teddy Bear said:


> But I was not allowed a decent education because what I wanted to study was considered "sissy" stuff by the red neck culture I grew up it.
> 
> All those red neck scum bucKKKets should have just kept their dirty slimy hand off of me, and allowed me to pursue my interests in science, so that I could have gone on to a decent career, instead of being destroyed both physically and mentally buy all those gutter-thugs who should not have been involved in the educational system in the first place!
> 
> Again, what I do with my check is none of your damn business!



You are 100% responsible for you. I am not.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 2, 2008)

Teddy Bear said:


> Still want to pry into my private affairs! Eh?
> 
> Still want to tell me how to spend my money! Eh?
> 
> ...



Mate you just do not get it. You are talking to somebody who is unwell herself. I have Multiple Sclerosis. Do you know what that is? I have days where I struggle at work as I have said, by the afternoon I am exhausted and I sometimes tremble. I have other days where I am well and can cope.
I myself lived through pretty awful violence for much of my childhood. Life goes on, we all must go on.

I do not wish any ill will towards you Teddy. I do not wish that you should have no happiness in life. All I am saying is that you are an adult and you should be accountable for your own actions.

If you do not enjoy subsisting on a paltry six hundred dollars a month, work.
I do what I believe is one of the most important jobs there is. I educate and nurture children. 

I shall say no more Teddy. This whole topic is upsetting me.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's all take a breather (that includes you, Teddy Bear) 

Next step is closing this thread.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul Delacroix said:


> This one isn't any worse than the recent hardcore feeder post from the guy who said he wanted a woman who was so immobile she soiled herself in bed.
> 
> If anything he's not as bad, because it's self-abuse instead of sadism and misogyny.



Be careful, Paul. Lots of people get uppity about defending that thread for it's style and content.



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I believe that no one should starve. I'm not in favor of backwards old institutions. Sucking the joy out of human life is wrong, and having a fetish is pretty common. I'm sitting in a room right now with someone who's expressed that feederism can be sexually interesting/arousing. However, why should tax payers pick up the slack for what boils down to intentional harm done to yourself on my dime?



I said it in "That Thread" before and I will say it again: There are people who get a rise out of stimulating conversation either for or against their behavior. The sense of entitlement, the "special babies" argument, the victim mentality, the arrogance or dislike of physically imposing men. For these types of people, any attention they receive can almost be masturbatory in scope, i.e., they are thinking and talking about me, therefore it excites me. I'm not a trained psychologist, but I worked for someone with narcissistic personality disorder, and the behavior defined in these pages fits this to a tee. We are feeding into his fantasy, no pun intended. 

Teddy Bear is enjoying the opportunity to explain at length what his issues are and why his ideas should be accepted. This is again an example of what I consider a complex troll: Someone who is feeding off the argument, but is being reasonable enough to keep it going and gradually inflame it to the point of confusion. It's not as much about a weight limit anymore as it is our general offense taken against one person's desire to be as fat as possible on the state dime, why we all should accept it as a positive, healthy goal for him or any other gainers, and why we should decry any arguments to the contrary when professional athletes; athletes who often have a viable career of a decade or less barring injury, but make huge amounts of money in one of the more profitable industries of the day. I don't like the profit margin disparity between celebrities, athletes and the common worker, but the base argument is apples to oranges.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Jan 2, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> As unfair as it is, and I do think professional athletes are overpaid, people find it worth the price. You doing nothing is not useful or entertaining. Therefore, it's not a highly paid position. My job doesn't pay two mill a year. Why? It's necessary, but doesn't require enough specialized training and isn't unique enough to warrant millions. People damn sure don't find it entertaining.
> 
> You are 100% responsible for you. I am not.



Yes, I'm responsible for what I do. Now I haven't committed any crimes and I'm not harming anyone else. Yes, I'm responsible for my own actions as you say.

But now, when are we going to start holding all of those over-paid over-privileged monkey boys responsible for their violent actions and crimes???

Also, my parents paid taxes on our property and the paid school taxes, which paid the salaries of the gutter-thugs I had for teachers, one who refused to allow me to check out an astronomy book from the library and bashed my head against a concrete block wall, and the gutter-thug P.E.Coach who had me suspended form school because I failed to climb a rope, which was due to a cripple up left knee.

So, my parent's tax money went to pay for an education that I was denied.

I want that money back!!!


----------



## waldo (Jan 2, 2008)

Mini said:


> Teddy Bear, I say this without hyperbole or exaggeration: People like you are exactly why the fat acceptance movement will never gain traction.



I don't think a handful of crackpots with weird fantasies will do much to hurt the cause of fat acceptance. The reason that fat acceptance will probably never gain traction is simply the overwhelming and ever increasing scientific evidence linking obesity and serious health problems. Those of us who admit to a strong attraction to SS fat women can expect to be more and more scorned by society for our wish to have a sexual partner who exists in what is generally perceived to be such an unhealthy state. Having said that, I am one who believes a big part of the health picture is the level of physical activity, as mentioned earlier in this thread by Paul Delacroix. So yes you can be fit and fat but that tipping point Paul mentioned will come in for everyone at a certain weight especially as one gets older.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 2, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Be careful, Paul. Lots of people get uppity about defending that thread for it's style and content.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nobody is confused.

'That thread' you refer to was not started by somebody who got off on others discussing him. He started the thread and asked for input; he was not cagey about it.

Nobody who has posted on here takes offense to anyone's perversion or fetish, although some of us question a person's right to pursue a fetish on the public dime. Most of the resentment towards this thread's existence stems from the fact that much of it has little or nothing to do with feederism or erotic weight gain. As Jack Skellington has said, you can't just post here with the belief that whatever you say should be protected, particularly when it's off topic.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 2, 2008)

I am closing this thread. After review it may or may not be reopened.

Sandie
Moderator


----------

